# "Necessary Evil" IC



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2011)

Sometime in the last two days, the aliens slapped you in irons. Nullifiers, to be precise. You were wreaking havoc in Star City when the aliens performed one of their random sweeps.
Some of you were spotted by dumb luck, others were ratted out by someone who has a very bad day coming sometime in the near future.
You were transferred from one holding facility to another, and finally put on this M’buna, a weird alien transport ship that’s currently zipping down Central Avenue. Most likely, they're heading for one of those big Man O' Wars to take you off world. Rumor has it they like to dissect folks with super-powers to see what makes ‘em tick.
At least you won’t suffer alone. There are a few other capes in here as well. Some you recognize. Some you don’t. You’re all in the same boat now though.









*OOC:*


You sit in the six chair group. On the remaining four are two K'tharen and two drones.








*- Players, please describe where and how were you caught -*

---

IC
OOC
RGhttp://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/303038-necessary-evil-rg.html


----------



## Jemal (Apr 14, 2011)

She should have known, should have seen it coming.  Some stupid human had set her up, and all she'd been trying to do was supply and organize them.

She'd been working with a human named Jenna Jakes - one of the few she'd actually been able to halfways respect - Using her deep sea connections and the convenient sea-side nature of the city to bring in supplies... but as she soon discovered, some of the people working with the 'Watcher' were as trustworthy as should have been expected from mere humans.  They'd been ratted out by someone, and the drones had come.  At least it appeared the Watcher hadn't been captured, else she'd be on the transport too... wouldn't she?

Siren sighed as she glanced around at her fellow captives - All human, from the looks of them, then switched her gaze to her captors, glaring at them as she tried vainly to read them, biting her lip and straining with the effort before letting out her breath and letting her head fall back against the wall.  

"This is not how it ends." She whispered to herself.

[sblock=ooc] I presume the 'nullifiers' stop all of our powers?  Does that include the innate ones?  And how about her armour, I presume they took it, and if so does she know where it is?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Yes the nullifiers stop all your powers. The V'sori are also good at deactivating innate atlantean powers. You still wear your armor as they didn't want to risk triggering some fail-save by removing it. It still offers some protection (as you are still wearing it) but it is also powered down.
Bear with me. I grantee you will not play this game a week without powers.

*jkason*, Jenna Jakes is also an acquaintance from you from Tempest.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 15, 2011)

It was supposed to be a simple job.  Just a few human guards, waiting for K'tharen to arrive and take the weapons confiscated from a few rebel upstarts.  Easy pickings.

He recognized one of the guards outside, and easily took on the familiar appearance of the man's commanding officer.  But the guardsman was suspicious as soon as Gemini tried to walk in.  Before he knew it, both guards had Rugers pointed at his head.  Then he heard it.  The CO's voice echoing from down the hall; he was already on the scene and inside the rebel den!

No chance of sneaking out with some black-market maser-rifles now........  They'd already be secured and there were probably more men inside.  But wait......one of the voices was strange........inhuman.  Then the CO came to the door as his men announced the imposter's presence.  And he wasn't alone.....  A K'tharen lumbered into view behind him.  Gemini realized that he probably should have checked the back of the building first.  His 'brother' was on the way to do so, but hadn't made it all the way around yet.....

In a moment of panic, he tried ducking the guards' firearms and pushing them off-balance, then focusing on the K'tharen and trying to adopt its monstrous strength and resilience......  But before he could finish the transformation, both guardsmen regained their balance on the elevated porch and had their guns trained on him once more, while the CO was diving at him.....

Gemini blacked out a moment later and, when he woke up, couldn't remember what happened to him.  But his head hurt and continued bleeding a bit......and he was shackled, being lead along by a K'tharen onto something......  It took a bit longer for his head to clear up.  He tried to copy the K'tharen's capabilities while it was distracted for a moment, dealing with another of its kind, probably talking about their orders or something, he didn't know.  But nothing happened.  His head still hurt, and he hadn't grown any bigger or more powerful.  He still couldn't break free of the shackles.  A curious sort of shackles, too, and something seemed to be interfering with his abilities.  Or maybe it was just the headache........

_"A fine mess we've gotten ourselves into, eh, mates?"_ he mutters bitterly in an Australian accent, to the other passengers on the alien transport.  He looks to be a tanned caucasian fellow of average height and weight, slightly muscular, with short, scruffy brown hair and brown eyes.  He wears simple clothes now, stripped of the fake officer's uniform he had put on over them earlier.  He wondered if the bulletproof vest he had on underneath was still there.......and idly wondered if his briefcase was in here too.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 15, 2011)

*Sorceress*

She was drowning them in a rain of fire and ice. The grunts had little to oppose her powerful magics. There were more dangerous ones, too, but she didn't find any at this time.

Unfortunately, _they_ found _her_, though.

It was blind luck. Of course, what else could it have been? She was keeping a distance to her targets with her teleporting spells, hopping from place to place, from street to rooftop to balcony and back. She was right in her element there.

When she teleported to the entrance of an alley, unfortunately, she had chosen the same hiding spot, as one of their bigger, meaner soldiers. His reactions were fast, and he quickly grabbed her. If she only had her Frozen Armor ready by then, but it was too late. Not being born for combat, physical combat, that is, she lacked the strength to oppose the soldier and while struggling, he held her firmly. Unfortunately, her spells do require a certain amount of physical freedom, and so they were of little help, much less, once they put those blasted armbands on her, which would nullify any attempt.

Brooding about what she would do to them, once she got free of those armbands, the Sorceress sits in her chair, watching the other captives.


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2011)

*Brick*



Jemal said:


> "This is not how it ends." She whispered to herself.




"Just tell me who to hit and how hard," Brick mutters, paying no heed to the fact His neighbor wasn't addressing him. He rattled the nullifier bonds, but it was useless; he was just a normal big guy now, and normal was no help against the invaders. 

If only he'd gotten there faster. Jakes' emergency call caught him on the wrong end of Tempest, and no amount of gunning his bike or leaping like lives depended on it (they did) helped. He managed to come in swinging after the fight was all but done, when the aliens could turn all their attention to him.

"I was too late before," he whispers. "I'm not letting that happen again."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2011)

Siren turned her attention to the large man beside her, looking him up and down for a moment as he spoke.  'I've had worse..' the thought slipped into her mind before she could stop it, and she almost laughed at the absurdity of it - Trapped in a prison ship on their way to what was most likely a painful death, and she was entertaining romantic thoughts about the first _human_ she saw.  So it was true then, imminent death played some strange tricks on the mind.

Wiping the minor smile from her face, and shaking the strange thoughts from her head, Siren looked him in the eyes.  "I saw you arrive as I was brought down.  You were trying to help us... help her?" She watched his eyes for that telltale human glint of recognition.  "Well whether it was my resistance or your arrival buying her time, she is not here with us.  I believe she escaped, and once we make good on ours, we shall find her and together we shall make them pay for every life lost... human and atlantean."  She glanced at their guards, afraid that in her anger her whisper had risen to a dangerous level.  Noting no movement, she calmed herself and turned to face him again.  "I am Naiad, your people once called me the Siren of the seas."


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2011)

*Brick*

Ben's eyes softened in relief as the woman reminded him that someone had been helped by his late aid. He tried to smile.

"Ben," he said. "Folks in the neighborhood usually call me Brick. And yeah, we get out here, there's a whole lot of payback coming."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2011)

> "Ben," he said. "Folks in the neighborhood usually call me Brick. And yeah, we get out here, there's a whole lot of payback coming."



"Agreed, Ben.  Now, we just need to figure out how we're going to do that.." As Siren spoke, she began fiddling with her bonds, keeping an eye on the alien guards nearby.



Arkhandus said:


> _"A fine mess we've gotten ourselves into, eh, mates?"_ he mutters bitterly in an Australian accent, to the other passengers on the alien transport.  He looks to be a tanned caucasian fellow of average height and weight, slightly muscular, with short, scruffy brown hair and brown eyes.  He wears simple clothes now, stripped of the fake officer's uniform he had put on over them earlier.




She looked over at the man across from her "So it would appear.  Any ideas on how to get out of it?"
Siren continued attempting to slip out of her nullifiers.  If she could just get her powers back, in a confined space like this where she wasn't outnumbered so much she might stand a chance.  Especially if she could free some of the other prisoners...

*EDIT: Whoo, first roll of the game is a nat 20!  And then watch as I find out the bonds are inescapable.. *L* 
NOTE TO DM: If she DOES get free and regain her powers, the first thing she'll do is use her illusion power to make it look like she's stilll trapped.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 17, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini almost instinctively tries to imitate the subtle gestures of the woman across from him in the transport......  Hardly even realizes that he's doing it, though his inexperience at slipping free of bonds proves it to be a futile attempt.  And a few seconds later he realizes that he was also trying to copy her face, but didn't feel his flesh reconfiguring, so nothing happened.  _What a drag.  The big guy might have some useful powers too, if not for my own powers sleeping on the job right now.  Gee, thanks, powers.  Abandon a guy when he's down._

_"Plenty'a ideas, but where's a mate find a ray-dioactive gy-ant wallabee 'round these parts?"_ he remarks quietly in the same Australian accent.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2011)

Siren takes her time trying to escape her bonds. She has to be careful as she will not be able to access her powers until completely free.
Just as she manages to wriggle her left hand free, the M'buna flies suddenly into the air! It flips end over end, sending you tumbling into the other captives (you are bound with your hands and feet, but not bound to the seats). The world is a jumble of color and cursing before you all finally come to rest. The M'buna is ripped wide open and you see blood and smoke everywhere. A massive explosion rocks the wreck, killing the Fin guards as they stagger forth.
You’re stunned, trying to gather your senses, but the nullifiers keep you mostly weak and useless.
Then a familiar figure strides through the smoke holding. There can be no mistaking the famous form of Earth’s most powerful supervillain — Dr. Destruction!
"You want to live?" Destruction asks.








*OOC:*



Dr. Destruction is this settings variant of Dr. Doom. Or most closely Lex Luthor in Power Armor, for the DC folks. He is known to lead the supers resistance versus the aliens, known as "Omega".


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 19, 2011)

"Of course!  'Ow else am I gonna get them Fins offa this rock?  Messin' up my plans...." Gemini replies, his faked Australian accent slipping just a bit, once the vertigo (and possible concussion) stops and Siren removes her heel from is now-bruised face.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress looks at the man in his shiny suit of armor, wondering if he really wants to hear an answer or just asked a rhetorical question to be all dramatic and such. She decides, that it is probably the latter, but feels like giving him his answer nonetheless. At the very least, it's a small step closer to getting rid of those nullifiers.

_“Simple questions require simple answers. So, yes, I do.”_


----------



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2011)

Siren spends a moment laying on the ground after the explosion, before pushing herself off the Australian and tossing the Nullifiers she'd finally managed to get free of.  "I Was wondering how long it would take you.  You could have waited another moment for me to finish freeing myself, but I suppose it doesn't matter."  She bends down and begins working on the bonds around her ankles.


----------



## jkason (Apr 19, 2011)

*Brick*

"Absolutely. Can you get these things off of us? I'm a lot more useful without 'em," he says, holding up his null-cuffed hands.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 19, 2011)

*OOC:*




Jemal said:


> ... tossing the Nullifiers she'd finally managed to get free of...  She bends down and begins working on the bonds around her ankles.



Removing the ones on the feet will be a new check. And with a penalty if you want to do it in less than 5 minutes.

Just waiting for [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] to check in


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, Finally getting a chance to update everything today after my trip.






Octavia was somehow knocked unconscious.  After making a menace of herself practicing guerrilla warfare, someone must have figured out a way to capture her by surprise.  That was not an easy thing to accomplish, but now that she is caught and awake, she quietly looks around at her situation and starts plotting her escape.  Her thoughts of revenge will just have to wait.

Her wings have dematerialized and she looks only like a slender woman in dark skin-tight clothing.  Her long black hair has escaped its bindings, falling both down the back and covering most of her face with the disheveled strands.  Her dark eyes peer out through the gaps as she examines her fellow captives.

Then chaos ensues and Octavia tries to escape her bonds, not wanting this powered armored drekhead that just arrived to catch her completely at his mercy. But the added jostling of their transport has made things difficult.

She replies in a quiet voice, "Aye. Life is preferred."

Escape Artist (1d20+18=20)
[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +13; *Escape Artist:* +18;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2011)

"I will take this as a yes from everyone... including him." Destruction points at the unconscious shape of Helis the Destroyer.
"Come, we have not much time before reinforcements will arrive!"

You are yanked up out of the carnage and shoved roughly into the smoke. A number of green-suited masked minions quickly escort you — still bound by the nullifiers (at least at the feet ) — into a waiting Anti-grav personal carrier.
Destruction’s minions zip several miles north.
On the way, the villain explains himself while his minions slap small lumps of clay and tiny receivers onto each villain’s nullifier manacles (reactivating Siren's).

"You might think I rescued you because I'm in awe of your amazing powers. You’d be wrong. You can all be cut into flank steaks on a V'sori examination table for all I care.
No, I rescued you for two reasons.
The first is because it draws the fins away from my real target.
The second is because I can always use a new Omega cell. If you want in, and can prove yourself to me tonight, you’re in. If you’re not interested…well, let’s just say you will be."

At that, Dr. Destruction slams a button on the wall. The back hatch opens, and *each of you plummets out of the carrier and into the darkness below*.

"You've got precious few seconds before you hit the ground. Since I’ve touched each of you, I can now communicate telepathically at the speed of thought.
One of your few seconds will be gone by the time I finish my offer. I suggest you think fast.

There’s a prisoner in the holding pens named Mindjack. You might have heard of him — he pulled the Amij Diamond job last summer. He’s in there somewhere, and I want him. If you agree to break him out and bring him to the center of the camp ALIVE — I’ll bust open your nullifiers so you can survive the fall.
If you tell me to go stuff myself, I can only say that I hope you hit a Fin on your way down.

Find Mindjack, bring him to the center of camp. I’ll pick those who survive up after I deal with any remaining V’sori that fly in.
It won’t end there though. I can find you wherever you go now. I can help you and show you how we can defeat the invaders who took over our playground, or I can point you out to them like wounded prey to a hound.
It’s your choice.

You have 7 seconds.

Oh, and please catch the ones that agree, but not able to survive the drop..."

7...


----------



## Thanee (Apr 20, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Waaaaah! Yes, yes, do it!”_

_Hopefully someone will be able to slow the fall..._


OOC: With Extra Effort, my Teleport Power would be helpful; it needs the Change Velocity feat. Maybe the Telekinesis could help someone else...


----------



## jkason (Apr 20, 2011)

*Brick*

_Did 'I want to live' confuse you before? Yes, for chrissakes!_ Brick thinks as soon as the supervillain stops monologuing. He looks for the nullifiers to disengage, and tries to reach out for anyone close enough to grab that he can shield from the fall with his own toughened form.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2011)

The little receiver on Sorceress' and Brick's manacles flash once, then the plastic explosive detonates and shatters the nullifier without harming them. Their powers return.

6 ...


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2011)

Octavia spends one precious second contemplating the ramifications of working for another controlling villain again, _He might be dictating terms now, but that cannot last forever.  Well, unless he is Immortal and I cannot escape or work myself into a better position.  However, there are ways to deal with someone like him later._

She sends a thought to Destruction, "_Thy quest is agreeable and shall be completed. Release me, if thou will._"

Once freed and her powers return, her wings will materialize and slow her descent and she will grab an outstretched arm of the flailing Brick to help him.

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2011)

*Sorceress*

It's funny how the mind works. A moment ago, the Sorceress didn't know what to do to stop the fall, but only an eye-blink later, it was all clear to her. The feeling of power that tingled through her body as her powers returned was reassuring, maybe it had something to do with it.

The mental exertion strained her, but she was able to figure out how to use her teleporting spell, in order to counter the velocity she was gradually building up with every second of falling. Hopefully, it would work the way she had intended...

Looking around her, she wonders how the others would prevent themselves from crashing into the ground, and whether it would be possible to help them with her telekinesis spell.


OOC: Extra Effort: Add Change Velocity to the Teleport Power. Teleport to the ground.

If someone else is in need of help, use Telekinesis on them to slow their fall.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini hardly hesitates.  He'll take any deal to survive, at least until he can squirm, connive, blackmail, bribe, sabotage, sneak, kill, or power-steal his way out of it.  Dr. Destruction may be a difficult one to break ties with, but he doesn't really have a choice right now.

*"Aye, mate, save Mindjack.  Will do."*

As soon as the nullification devices are removed or ruined, Gemini looks about at the others falling.......  Not enough time to 'jack Dr. Destruction's own power-armor before he's tumbling through the air.  But hey, that lady just sprouted wings......  That'll do nicely.

Spreading arms and legs out to stabilize his descent for a moment, he focuses his eyes and mind on the winged beauty.......  Subconsciously analyzing wing structure, muscle configuration, physiological anomalies, cellular composition, atomic elements, brainwave patterns, multidimensional aura wavelengths......

And finally, a pair of feathery wings burst out through the back of his shirt, spreading out to catch the wind and arrest his descent into a gentler glide.......right after the first, jarring lurch of the sudden decceleration, and the brief pain of his sudden body-reconfiguration.  He almost pukes, but fortunately he hasn't eaten much today and manages to hold it down.

Flying isn't particularly new to him, but he's had few opportunities to duplicate it before, and not so often from winged capes.  Still, he gets the hang of it again soon enough to at least *try *diving to catch Helis the Destroyer.  Whether or not he has the strength or speed to catch the fellow and descend safely, however, wasn't clear yet.

_Guy looks like he might be useful in a fight, moreso if he's indebted to me for saving his life,_ Gemini thinks.

*"Thanks for the wings, by the way,"* he remarks to the winged woman before diving.

At least he felt tougher now and could fly.  And some power-ring-doohickey had materialized on his finger in the process.  Odd.  He needed more practice copying magic artifacts and high-tech gizmos.  The material duplication process seemed almost perfect in his mind's eye, but he felt something 'off' about the aura emulation.  Not important right now, anyway.

[sblock=ooc]Gemini mimics Octavia's powers for now, duplicating all of them except for the Aging Immunity, the Ring's Penetrating extra, and 3 ranks of the Ring's Accurate PF; since he only mimics 4 ranks of the Device power right now, his copy of the Mental Blast AP is only 4 ranks due to its high cost.  He uses the wings to start flying and slow his fall, then tries to catch Helis before it's too late.  If he can't support Helis' weight and remain flying, then he'll release Helis.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 21, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia is spiraling down with Brick's weight and then she sees a man suddenly sprout wings and then thanks her for them.

She replies, "Thy wings are mine? Very well. Use them wisely."


[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2011)

The still not fully aware shape of Helis looses it manacles along with the others who agreed. Sorceress' efforts are enough to slow his fall that will land beside her silently on top of the main building, the roof is made of tin.
Octavia is also able to slow Brick's fall enough, so he will not make much noise landing.

Only the answer of Siren ( @Jemal ) is still missing.

3 ...


----------



## jkason (Apr 21, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

"Thanks for the hand, Octy," Brick says as his winged former compatriot catches him. "I'm pretty sure I could survive the fall, but who wants to start a job all banged up, right?" Realizing his natural density probably makes flying much harder for Octavia, Brick does his best not to squirm as they make their descent. 









*OOC:*


I think Jemal's been off the boards for a few days. Don't remember seeing him post in the Mutant Apocalypse thread he's running, either.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2011)

*Sorceress*

Slowly realizing they are in the middle of some kind of prison, the words of Doctor Destruction come to mind once more. _Right, free that Mindjack guy, that's why we are here._

_“Looks like we made it up to here. That person has a seriously bad sense of humor. And then, I think he wasn't trying to be funny at all. So, does anyone know who this Mindjack is? Or how we can find out, so we get the right person?”_

_“Oh right, and you can call me Sorceress,”_ she adds.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 22, 2011)

*Gemini*

Seeing Helis begin to slow down somehow, he figures the man's armor might have some antigravity device built-in or something, so Gemini adjusts his new wings to angle towards Siren.  Might need all the help he could get once they reach the ground.  So he tries to snatch Siren out of the air and glide down onto the roof of the main building alongside the others.

Once on the roof, he quietly remarks *"Well, mates, guess we got osselves a job t' do before the Fins notice aynd try t' catch us agaiyn."* in his possibly-fake Australian accent.

As he sets Siren down, he takes a look around and morphs his appearance to look virtually identical to the winged woman, whom the big guy called 'Octy'.  Gemini grins at the winged woman and says in virtually her own voice *"This ought confuse the Fins, yea?"*

Still, he's wearing his own clothes, and his mimicry wasn't perfect this time.  There were some minor differences in voice, facial structure, posture, and build.  Nonetheless, he needed to improve the disguise, so he opens up his briefcase and takes out a few pieces of women's clothing, _almost-instantly_ switching his outermost shirt, pants, and shoes out for something more feminine, and stuffing his concealed Kevlar vest into the suitcase as well.  Didn't feel like he needed it now.  Felt like his skin was bulletproof already thanks to the winged woman's powers.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 22, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia doesn't say much of anything as she struggles to keep the dense man from pulling her arm out of her socket while she supports his weight.

Keeping their plummet into a controlled crash takes all her concentration, but she releases his hand.  She says quietly with a slight frown at the nickname, "Thou art correct, o' dense one.  Thy descent twould possibly not have ended on top of this roof, but rather farther below."

She has not fully grasped the funny quirks from Brick's home city and their lingo and the other funny man that is starting to copy her appearance is becoming very disconcerting.  

The sound of her voice from the other man trying to imitate her is not recognizable in her ears, particularly since it lacks the dialect and accents. However, the fact that he is changing into women's clothes and his voice has gone female causes her to become quiet and her brow wrinkles in consternation.  

Octavia only shakes her head "no" in response to knowledge of Mindjack and lays a hand on her chest as she says simply, "Octavia." The angel makes a motion to Brick that she will move around and look. Without a word she blinks into invisibility and scouts around.
[sblock=OOC]"Octy"?? Sounds funny  Maybe "Tavy" rolls off the tongue easier. 

Octavia would not recognize her own voice even if the mimicry is perfect.  Whenever I listen to a recording of myself it doesn't match what I hear.

I hope Jemal is not subject to infrequent posting and this is just a special circumstance.

Take 10 on Stealth (30) and Notice (28)[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Thanee (Apr 22, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“I will make sure we have an escape route in the meantime,”_ the Sorceress says, before casting a spell, that creates a golden orb floating above her.

Another spell is cast, and she vanishes, reappearing about three-hundred feet away before vanishing again. She looks for a place a few miles away, from where they would have it easy to slip away. After spending a minute to familiarize and attune herself to that place, she returns to her now-allies.


OOC: Activate the Energy Shield (Force Field) and then Teleport outside of the prison, using multiple teleports to get some distance between herself and the facility. Find a suitable place. Attune herself to that place to be able to use her alternate Teleport power to get there.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Whoa, take a couple days off and sh*t hits the fans!  Catchin up.[/sblock]

Siren doesn't quite manage to get the foot bindings off in time, and when her nullifiers are reactivated, she glares at the minions "I just about had myself free you stupid little..." Her eyes narrow dangerously as the doctor speaks, and she is soon flung out into the sky. 
"Typical human response.  Use intimidation and threats where they aren't needed.  Obviously not as smart as I'd heard, or you would realize that.." Siren stopped as she saw the ground only seconds away 
*sigh* "Fine, you have a deal."

As her nullifiers blow open, she quickly channels psychic power into her armour, activating the anti-gravitic qualities of the metal, which should do just fine at stopping her descent.  Though it is temporary and straining, its better than becoming a fine paste on the ground, and she settles easily to her feet beside the others.

Not a clue who he is, but I'll bet if Doctor Friendly up there wants him he's not liable to be the nicest human, and I'd hazard from the name he has something to do with mental powers, probably mind control. Siren sighs and looks ar the assembled crew "Well we had better press on, at least get out of the open before we make some sort of a plan or something." 

[sblock=Actions]
Extra Effort to power stunt an AP: Levitation so she can land[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 22, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini loses his/her smirk and replies, without bothering to try the funny old-timey accent the winged woman had, *"Gemini.  Might've heard o' me if ya ever done any capers 'round the Americas, Europe, Japan, Australia, the Mediterranean, or the Middle-East.  I get around.  Don't usually travel alone, though.  And if ya don't like me borrowin' yer face, miss Octavia, don't worry, it's only temporary.  But........while we're at it......"*

He/she concentrates for a few moments and soon, another 'him' (or is it 'her' now?) materializes directly in front of Gemini.  This new one turns around, looks at the big man, and then suddenly bulks up to more resemble Brick's burlyness.  Then morphs into a _perfectly_-identical copy of Brick's face and form.  The clone rapidly changes clothes with his own briefcase, so he now wears something at least vaguely similar to Brick's outfit.

"Hey, yo....  Ya can call me Gemini Two or Gee-2 or whatevah.  The more the merrier, eh?  Let's git this party started!  Gots us a Mindjack t' rescue 'n not a lotta time t' do it.  So, we goin' in the front door, or bustin' in through the roof 'ere?" the clone says in an approximation of a Jersey accent.  It's not clear if  his tone is mocking or just jovial.

[sblock=ooc]Creating a Duplicate, who then Morphs into Brick's appearance and Mimics his powers.  More specifically, mimicking 8 ranks of Enhanced Strength (8pp), 8 ranks of Enhanced Constitution (8pp), Leaping 3 (3pp), Protection 1 with Impervious 10 (11pp), Super-Strength 2 (4pp), and 6 ranks of Penetrating on Strength (6pp).

Side-note, didn't you say in your houserules that you were gonna reduce the cost of Super-Strength since you took out its grapple bonus?  And make Leaping a flaw on the Flight power or something?  I noticed that Brick spent 8 points on his Super-Strength 4.

Edit: Had to fix the number of ranks copied, the Mimic rank-limit somehow slipped my mind earlier and I kept forgetting to fix this post.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2011)

*OOC:*


Mindjack knowledge:
A tall and lean male telekinetic / telepath with sandy blond hair and hazel eyes.







_Thanks, Ondina._ She hears the telepathic answer.

The compound has a tall (12') outer chain-link fence and one gate with a well-lit guardhouse and a prison barracks. The gate to the motor pool is open and some drones are swarming around... have they seen you? ...


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 22, 2011)

Gemini, the one who now looks almost the same as Octavia, activates the invisibility power he copied off of her.  He/she says *"Better hurry, we might get spotted."*

His clone harrumphs.  Apparently the big guy he copied can't turn invisible.  So he just crouches down so as not to stick out so much.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2011)

Siren closes her eyes for a moment, and the air around them shimmers "There, so long as I can concentrate and we all stick together, I should be able to keep them from seeing us until we can get somewhere safe. Those of you with real invisibility, feel free to scout around."

[sblock=ooc/Actions]
Switch to Illusion power and create an illusion around us that the area is empty and no sound is coming from it.
Also, WD, was that "Thanks Udine" from Doc to Siren?  If so, it's actually "Ondina".  Also, would she expect that he would know her Real name (It's not really public knowledge, but he is big league), or would that (And the fact that he took the effort to thank her) seem to hint at something deeper going on?  
Or am I just reading too much into things? 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*



perrinmiller said:


> [sblock=OOC]"Octy"?? Sounds funny  Maybe "Tavy" rolls off the tongue easier.












*OOC:*


heh. The intent was to pick a nickname that would rankle Octavia, so I guess that worked.   In general, I figure she's not much for familiarity shortening her name. But Tavy works just a well for that. 









Arkhandus said:


> "Hey, yo....  Ya can call me Gemini Two or Gee-2 or whatevah.  The more the merrier, eh?  Let's git this party started!  Gots us a Mindjack t' rescue 'n not a lotta time t' do it.  So, we goin' in the front door, or bustin' in through the roof 'ere?" the clone says in an approximation of a Jersey accent.  It's not clear if  his tone is mocking or just jovial.




Ben gapes a moment at the second red-headed muscled man now in the group, then whispers to no one in particular, "I don't really talk like that, do I?"



Jemal said:


> Siren closes her eyes for a moment, and the air around them shimmers "There, so long as I can concentrate and we all stick together, I should be able to keep them from seeing us until we can get somewhere safe. Those of you with real invisibility, feel free to scout around."




"Perfect," Ben says, glancing around once the illusion takes place. "Now we just need to wait for the double Tavy's and Sorceress to report back."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Need some more specific scouting actions from the invisible heroes before I can post more.









Jemal said:


> [sblock=ooc/Actions]
> ...
> Also, WD, was that "Thanks Udine" from Doc to Siren?  If so, it's actually "Ondina".  Also, would she expect that he would know her Real name (It's not really public knowledge, but he is big league), or would that (And the fact that he took the effort to thank her) seem to hint at something deeper going on?
> Or am I just reading too much into things?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Jemal]
The contact to Destruction felt more 'natural' than artificial. There was also something familiar in the way he pronounced her name.
BTW, I corrected above. He used the right one.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 24, 2011)

*Gemini*



jkason said:


> Ben gapes a moment at the second red-headed muscled man now in the group, then whispers to no one in particular, "I don't really talk like that, do I?"
> 
> "Perfect," Ben says, glancing around once the illusion takes place. "Now we just need to wait for the double Tavy's and Sorceress to report back."



Gemini's clone snickers, and replies quietly but snarkily _"How'm I s'posed t'know, eh?  I ain't nevah heard ya yappin' 'fore a few seconds ago."_  Followed a moment later by, _"Who the heck're YOU, anywayz?  Ya know any o' these chicks?"_

Meanwhile, the other Gemini, winged and invisible, flaps his/her new wings a few times to get airborne, then glides down to look through any windows of the main building, the cell-block.  He/she looks for any windows they might be able to slip in through, figuring that he/she or that Octavia woman might be to cut through the window with energy beams without shattering the window, and hopefully not setting off any alarms.  He/she would like to find a suitable window in the back of the building or on the side _opposite _the drone barracks.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2011)

*Sorceress*

When she comes back, she wonders at first where everyone is, but soon learns, that they are just obfuscated somehow.

_“If we need to escape quickly, I can now create a portal for a short while, which will bring us a few miles away from here,”_ the Sorceress explains.


OOC: Since there were no objections, I assume, that the teleporting out and back in posed no problems.


----------



## jkason (Apr 24, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*



Arkhandus said:


> Gemini's clone snickers, and replies quietly but snarkily _"How'm I s'posed t'know, eh?  I ain't nevah heard ya yappin' 'fore a few seconds ago."_  Followed a moment later by, _"Who the heck're YOU, anywayz?  Ya know any o' these chicks?"_




Ben's speechless a moment in the wake of the clone's brash machismo, then he composes himself. "Name's Ben, or the neighborhood folk call me Brick. Octavia's only person here I know. We worked together on ..." his expression is momentarily confused as he tries to remember details and can't, "... something.



Thanee said:


> When she comes back, she wonders at first where everyone is, but soon learns, that they are just obfuscated somehow.
> 
> _“If we need to escape quickly, I can now create a portal for a short while, which will bring us a few miles away from here,”_ the Sorceress explains.




"Perfect. Last thing we want to worry about is the escape route.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Indeed. It's good to be prepared. If things get rough, and we need to retreat, come to me, and I will get us out.”_


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia circles around the main building to check windows and doors, looking for decent ingress routes and potential defenses.  

_OOC: Not sure we need to recon the other buildings unless someone things we should knock out the drones before trying the Prison Break._

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2011)

The Octavias fly around the compound. Sadly all doors and windows are currently shut. You would have to open/break them to enter.

As the Gemini-Octavia tries to carefully beam open one of the windows on the buildings north side (left corner of the map) she becomes visible again...








*OOC:*



I will rule that the use of any 'attack' power will stop passive invisibility from working.
I need a Search check for Gemini to avoid causing an alarm (he needs to know were he should exactly blast the window).

The teleportation worked without a problem.

BTW, drones are cyborgs, not androids. The V'sori like to use the bodies of their enemies for something useful...


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2011)

*Gemini-Octavia*

Gemini-Octavia's glad he/she chose the side where the non-invisible members of the group could sneak in, since he/she becomes visible again as soon as he/she starts to slice a hole in the window with his/her borrowed energy-beam ring.

He/she will attempt to re-establish the invisibility once finished with the beam-carving, then tries to carefully remove the carved-out piece of window (he/she makes certain that a few finger-slots of sorts are carved into the left and right sides as he/she completes the process).

If the alarm goes off, however, he/she'll just kick in the window and then re-establish the invisibility, mentally signalling Gemini-Brick to lead the others to the break-in spot.


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 28, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia notices her doppleganger becoming visible and she moves over to the spot just above the window and looks down to observe the progress.  

She remarks in a whisper, "Thou are visible now.  Thy actions prevent the ability from working. Dost thou see anyone inside?"

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2011)

*Gemini*

*"Nay.  Help the others descend quietly here, wilst thou?"* Gemini-Octavia replies quietly in his/her rough imitation of the real Octavia's voice.
[sblock=ooc]*Does *he see anyone inside?  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Two 20s in a row? You are rolling very good.
(No alarm goes of). You can  either try a stealth check to get in or a stealth check to hold the carved out piece in a way that the drones will not recognize your tempering if they coincidently look at it while you wait for the others.







Gemini sees four drones patrolling inside. The prisoner cells are pitiless concrete cubes with iron bars that look more like a kennel than a modern prison. Normal humans cannot break out of these simple cells - particularly in the short time they’re usually housed here.
Superhumans are nullified and so are even less likely to break out than the humans. There are currently 22 prisoners in the cells.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 29, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini-Octavia mentally warns Gemini-Brick of the drones, while holding the windowpane in place until the others are ready to slip in.  He/she waits there invisibly until the others are close enough, then he'll back up a bit and set the windowpane down.  He/she'll wait for Brick or someone else to hop inside before zapping any drones or heading inside himself/herself.

Gemini-Brick whispers to the others _"Go-time!  Other Gemini's cut out a window fer us t' get in.  Four drones in the hall, so take 'em out fast once ya get in."_  He creeps over to the northern side to hop down, but waits for the others to go in first.  He knows he was only able to partially copy the real Brick's superhuman strength and toughness.

[sblock=ooc]Uncanny!  Dicebot must be apologizing for giving me so many 3s and such in the WotBS pbp recently.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 29, 2011)

*Sorceress*

Casting another spell, the Sorceress creates a shield of ice around herself, then she nods to the others. _“Ready to go as well, once the first one enters through the window...”_


OOC: Use Frozen Armor. When the first one goes in, teleport into the room beyond the window as well, immediately use the Chain Lightning Power on the drones, and teleport again (Turnabout Feat for Teleport) to an appropriate place with cover still inside the same room (once she can see how it looks there, when she is inside).


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia doesn't bother moving to tell anyone anything, deciding to slip inside ahead of everyone while she remains invisible.  She is making sure there are only 4 drones and checking to see if one of the visible prisoners matches the description of Mindjack.

_Take 10s on Stealth=30; Notice=28_

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


How did Octavia enter? The only opening is the window and G-O holds the window in place. Just waiting for either Helis (VV is back!) or Brick to enter to start the action.

BTW, there were 8 more drones outside the main-building. Seems most of the guards went to investigate an attack on a prisoner transporter...


----------



## jkason (Apr 29, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

Brick smiles and cracks his knuckles. "This is the part I'm good at: hitting things," he says with a smile. He drops from the roof and moves to where his doppelganger indicates, startled only momentarily as the glass moves on its own. Then he jumps through the opening and into the facility.









*OOC:*


How are the drones arranged? Could Brick hit multiple drones with his Shockwave?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I did not see that he was holding the window closed, I thought it was open.  Poor reading skills.   Octavia will do the same thing once G-O opens it enough for her to get through.


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2011)

Siren continues focusing on the Illusion that the area around them is empty, maintaining the element of surprise as long as possible while she watches to see what the surface dwellers will do.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2011)

Stomping on buildings and people was something Helis the Destroyer has been doing for millennia. That is, without counting the time he spent in Tartarus of course, thanks to that damn Heracles. 
Stomping in people nowadays was easier, they didn't wear any sort of armor, and their weapons simply threw small metal pellets. Destruction has never been easier!
Amidst his devastating destruction frenzy, the greek behemoth didn't realize he had an alien warship over his head, and suddenly, a teleporting beam reached him before he could use his lightning reflexes to escape. 
Inside the spacecraft, Helis did what he knows better, destroy; but eventually he was swarmed and while killing and gutting aliens, a sneaky one manage to put on the shackles that blocked his connection with Ares, his patron god.
Then the aliens unleashed vengeance over the powerless greek man, leaving him at the fringe of death.
It took a fair amount of time for him to recover, but he did at the end, when the falling sensation awakened his senses. 
There were a lot of strange people around him, speaking non sense. Somehow he manage to understand that he just had to promise to rescue some fool in order to be released from the shackles, and so he accepted. The second his shackles were removed, Helis shouted triumphantly, grinning with satisfaction. 

*
"Thes time fors Distruction is ahead, point me in thes right direction, and I shall obliterate thou enemies!"* the greek warrior boomed.


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2011)

*Brick*

[sblock=ooc]Sorry 'bout the delay

ETA. Argh. I accidentally closed the tab and thought I needed to re-roll (does the 'pending rolls' display work for anyone else? It's always empty for me. Sorry about the dupes. I think the bottom one is the first roll. [/sblock]

Brick, realizing he might hurt a prisoner, decides to go the simpler route, running to and lashing out at the closest drone he can reach.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 3, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini-Brick turns and replies to Helis _"Quiet, ya fool!  D'ya wanna fight a whole damned army o' drones 'n' Fins 'n' alien ships right now?  Cuz we ain't stickin' 'round to help, if so.  Now git o'er here 'n' hop down, then git inside 'n' bust some drones wit' us."_

Then he hops down off the edge of the roof and follows the real Brick inside, looking for the next-closest drone to smash.

Meanwhile, Gemini-Octavia invisibly slips inside to look for Mindjack.  If he/she doesn't have enough room to flap his/her wings for flight inside, then he/she folds the wings and goes on foot.

[sblock=ooc]The Gemini-Brick Duplicate goes inside and attacks the nearest drone he can find, besides the one Brick himself is beating on.  *Please add my Sneak Attack to the damage if applicable.*

Gemini-Brick Combat Stats in Brief:
BAB +6, CMB +12, CMD 24, Defense 16, Toughness +7 (+9 Defensive Roll) (Impervious 10)
Fort +9, Ref +4 (+6 Defensive Roll), Will +9 (+15 Limited Mind Shield)
Unarmed Strike +6 melee (Toughness DC 21) (Penetrating 6)
Str 22, Dex 14, Con 22, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14
Defensive Roll 2, Elusive Target, Sneak Attack (unranked)
Mind Shield 6 (Limited), Enhanced Strength 8 (Penetrating 6), Enhanced Constitution 8, Leaping 3, Protection 1 (Impervious 10), Super-Strength 2

Gemini-Octavia Combat Stats in Brief:
BAB +6, CMB +8, CMD 20, Defense 16, Toughness +8 (+10 Defensive Roll) (Impervious 6)
Fort +5, Ref +4 (+6 Defensive Roll), Will +9 (+15 Limited Mind Shield)
Unarmed Strike +6 melee (Toughness DC 17)
Divine Energy Blast +10 ranged (Precise) (Toughness DC 23) (Range increment 80 ft.)
Mental Blast (Perception) (Subtle) (Will DC 19 vs damage)
Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14
Defensive Roll 2, Elusive Target, Sneak Attack (unranked)
Mind Shield 6 (Limited), Flight 3 (Drawback: Requires sufficient space and wing mobility), Immunity 2 (Disease, Poison), Protection 6 (Impervious 6), Invisibility 2 (All visual senses, Flaw: Passive), Device 4 (Ring, hard to lose, Divine Energy Blast 8 - Accurate 2 - Precise 1, AP: Mental Blast 4 - Subtle)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 3, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia precedes the others once her doppleganger opens the window wide enough for her to slip through.

As the others start arriving in sight to begin scuffling with the drones inside, she concentrates on her ring and blasts the first drone that will see them to delay their reactions to the attack.  Turning back visible she moves to take cover from the expected drone counter-attack.

[Sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+13=23)
*Standard Action:* Mental Blast 7 on the first Drone that will cause a problem to the others' entry.  Target needs to make Will DC 22 Save.
*Move Action:* Take Cover[/Sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2011)

Once all are inside, Siren follows, dropping the now-useless illussion as the fight begins, and attempts to mentally locate/communicate Mindjack.

[sblock=ooc]
Switching mind powers from Illusion to Telepathy[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 3, 2011)

*Sorceress*

As Brick enters as the first, the Sorceress casts a spell that teleports her inside the building. Once there, she immediately unleashes a storm of lightning between any visible drones, before quickly teleporting into any cover provided inside, farther away from their opponents.


OOC: Full Action: Use Turnabout to Teleport-Attack-Teleport
Chain Lightning: Blast 10 with Burst Area (Indirect, Selective)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2011)

Helis runs wildly, as his hand reaches his back, and in a golden flash produces a long spear. He stops a few steps before one of the drones and throws the weapon to it, with all it's might.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2011)

Round 1

 The window gets opened:

Brick, realizing he might hurt a prisoner, decides to go the  simpler  route, running to and lashing out at the closest drone he can  reach.
Gemini-Brick turns and replies to Helis _"Quiet, ya  fool!  D'ya wanna fight a whole damned army o' drones 'n' Fins 'n' alien  ships right now?  Cuz we ain't stickin' 'round to help, if so.  Now git  o'er here 'n' hop down, then git inside 'n' bust some drones wit' us."_
 Then he hops down off the edge of the roof and follows the real Brick inside, looking for the next-closest drone to smash. The two Bricks easily crush a drone with each of their attacks.
Meanwhile, Gemini-Octavia invisibly slips inside to look for Mindjack.   If he/she doesn't have enough room to flap his/her wings for flight  inside, then he/she folds the wings and goes on foot. She spots a person fitting the description in the third cell to the right.
Octavia precedes the others once her doppleganger opens the window wide enough for her to slip through.
 As the others start arriving in sight to begin scuffling with the drones  inside, she concentrates on her ring and blasts the first drone silently with a mental blast. It sinks down without a sound.  Turning back  visible she moves to take cover from the expected drone counter-attack.
Once all are inside, Siren follows, dropping the now-useless illusion  as the fight begins, and attempts to mentally locate/communicate  Mindjack. She receives the same location as Gem-Oct.
The last drone is able to resist the Sorceress' lighting but falls under Helis javelin.

 [sblock=ooc]
Drone Toughness (DC 25 Brick - DC 21 G-Brick) (1d20+7=8, 1d20+7=11)

I made a mistake before and took a know check for Brick as one for Mindjack 

Drone Will (DC 22) (1d20+5=11)
Drone toughness (DC 23/25) (1d20+7=27, 1d20+7=12)

 (Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Octavia - 
 Brick - 
 Gemini (Oct) - 
 Gemini (Brick - 
 Sorceress - 
Siren -
Helis -

8/12 Drones

 cell door - 


 [/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn. You will have ca 3 rds until th other drones will arrive.

The roof is made of tin, the floor and walls are gray reinforced concrete, and the bars are made of steel. There is one person in each cell. The prisoners look mostly apathetic, epically the ones wearing neutralizers.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2011)

Helis grins and puts his hand on his wrist, in another flash of golden light, a wicked looking short and broad sword appeared. Brandishing the blade, Helis jumps in between two drones, aiming to decapitate both with a wide arcing motion.

_OOC: Using split attack to hit two drones, and power attack (2). I only require one attack roll._


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Well, that was easy... now let's find him and get out of here, before the reinforcements arrive.”_

The Sorceress heads towards the cell blocks.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 5, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia winks back invisible saying, "An ambush dost appear appropriate for the reinforcements."

[Sblock=Actions]Turn invisible.
*Standard Action:* delay
*Move Action:* delay[/Sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2011)

Siren strides forward, smoothly making her way past the others, and nimbly avoiding the drone carcasses as she comes to stand before the third cell.  She looks inside, confirming that it is, indeed, Mindjack.

*Assuming so: *
"He's right here.  Now, lets see about getting him out of here." She looks over the cell, trying to see if there are any booby traps, then glances at the two bricks and Hellis.

*Assuming she sees no traps*
"Well boys, Help a lady out?" She motions to the cell door and steps back, preparing to move forward and greet mindjack once he's free. "But don't take the shackles off him yet.. Not till We're sure he's trustworthy.." She glances around at the misfits with her and sighs 
"Oh right.. never mind." She mutters under her breath.

[sblock=ooc] While we're at it, does she notice anything else about Mindjack or the other prisoners? Either with her notice or with her telepathy?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 5, 2011)

*"Always a pleasure to help a lady in distress."* states Helis and steps forward to rip the cell door out using his superhuman strength.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 5, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini-Brick instantly learns what his 'brother' found and, as soon as he's smashed the drone in front of him, turns and heads over to the third cell to try ripping off the cell-door with his borrowed super-strength.  It helps that the noisy armored guy steps up to do the same thing, considering Gemini-Brick's limited emulation of the real Brick's brute strength.

Gemini-Octavia invisibly replies *"Yea, verily 'tis he in yonder cell.  Let us make haste, yet leave yon mind-controller shackled lest he make suicidal meat-puppets of us."*  He/she reappears upon blasting whatever looks like the lock on the cell-door, attempting to weaken it so the others could tear it open.

[sblock=ooc]Forgot to include damage DC in the Blast attack roll, but it's +8 damage so Toughness DC 23 for the cell-door.

Gemini-Brick Combat Stats in Brief:
BAB +6, CMB +12, CMD 24, Defense 16, Toughness +7 (+9 Defensive Roll) (Impervious 10)
Fort +9, Ref +4 (+6 Defensive Roll), Will +9 (+15 Limited Mind Shield)
Unarmed Strike +6 melee (Toughness DC 21) (Penetrating 6)
Str 22, Dex 14, Con 22, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14
Defensive Roll 2, Elusive Target, Sneak Attack (unranked)
Mind Shield 6 (Limited), Enhanced Strength 8 (Penetrating 6), Enhanced Constitution 8, Leaping 3, Protection 1 (Impervious 10), Super-Strength 2

Gemini-Octavia Combat Stats in Brief:
BAB +6, CMB +8, CMD 20, Defense 16, Toughness +8 (+10 Defensive Roll) (Impervious 6)
Fort +5, Ref +4 (+6 Defensive Roll), Will +9 (+15 Limited Mind Shield)
Unarmed Strike +6 melee (Toughness DC 17)
Divine Energy Blast +10 ranged (Precise) (Toughness DC 23) (Range increment 80 ft.)
Mental Blast (Perception) (Subtle) (Will DC 19 vs damage)
Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14
Defensive Roll 2, Elusive Target, Sneak Attack (unranked)
Mind Shield 6 (Limited), Flight 3 (Drawback: Requires sufficient space and wing mobility), Immunity 2 (Disease, Poison), Protection 6 (Impervious 6), Invisibility 2 (All visual senses, Flaw: Passive), Device 4 (Ring, hard to lose, Divine Energy Blast 8 - Accurate 2 - Precise 1, AP: Mental Blast 4 - Subtle)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 5, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

With two others already crowding the door, Brick stays back to see how they do before he takes a crack himself.

[sblock=ooc]Beyond that, I'm also a bit fuzzy on what check I need / can make. Super-Strength says it applies a +1 bonus per rank (4) for Strength checks for certain checks, with Damaging Objects as an explicit example. But does he make an attack roll, or is it just an automatic Toughness save by the door at 29 (or does PL apply, so the Super-Strength is effectively useless for anything but carrying capacity?).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

As you all stand in the one big room with all the cells around you and Brick, G-Brick and Brick opening Mindjack's cell, you here a woman from the other side, addressing you a Latin accent.

"My name is Valerie Ramirez. You are an Omega cell, no? Take me with you. I promise you won’t regret it."

As you look at her you can easily discern some strange spots on her hands and face. She is obviously a mutant.


----------



## jkason (May 5, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> As you all stand in the one big room with all the cells around you and Brick, G-Brick and Brick opening Mindjack's cell, you here a woman from the other side, addressing you a Latin accent.
> 
> "My name is Valerie Ramirez. You are an Omega cell, no? Take me with you. I promise you won’t regret it."




Brick turns at the sound of the voice, and for the first time seems to realize how many cells are in the prison camp.

"Guys, we can't just leave them all here, can we?" he says. "Heck, even if it just provides a distraction, it'd be worth giving these metas a chance."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2011)

jkason said:


> ...
> 
> [sblock=ooc]Beyond that, I'm also a bit fuzzy on what check I need / can make. Super-Strength says it applies a +1 bonus per rank (4) for Strength checks for certain checks, with Damaging Objects as an explicit example. But does he make an attack roll, or is it just an automatic Toughness save by the door at 29 (or does PL apply, so the Super-Strength is effectively useless for anything but carrying capacity?).[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]The 'Breakin Objects' rules are on p 167 in the core book. Steel has a toughness of 10, adding 5 is 15. 29 - 15 = 14 = more than 5 over adjusted toughness, so automatically destroyed.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“The enemy of my enemy is my friend... heck... free them all, I say!”_


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 6, 2011)

*"Destroying thinks? Seems like a good idea."* Helis says, before starting to automatically freeing all the prisoners by ripping off the cell doors.

_I think I can take 10 con this check for a 21?_


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Time to leave...”_

As their work here seems to be done, the Sorceress does what she has explained earlier. She opens a portal, which manifests as a shimmering ellipse of midnight-blue color, roughly 2m by 1m in size.






She concentrates on her creation to keep it open for anyone to step through.

Those who do find themselves transported to an abandoned garage (a few miles away from the facility).


----------



## Arkhandus (May 6, 2011)

Gemini-Brick shrugs and rips off the Valerie woman's cell-door, then says "Inta the glowy blue yonder, eh?" before stepping through the Sorceress' portal.

Meanwhile, Gemini-Octavia carefully blasts the nullifiers on one of the other prisoners nearby, saying *"Move it or lose it!  Someone grab Mindjack!"* then delays a moment for someone else to carry Mindjack through the portal before he/she walks through the portal himself/herself.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 6, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Seeing that they are not planning to take down any more drones, Octavia ducks through the portal before the last visible person goes through.

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2011)

Siren sighs at the surfacers rush and folly "Well you lot can take off if you want, but Mindjack and I are heading to the center of camp where Dr Destruction told us to wait for him."  She grabs ahold of Mindjacks arm and looks him up and down, trying to read his thoughts and figure out if he's trustworthy enough to free of the shackles.  If anybody else tries freeing him prematurely, she gives them a look which makes them feel like doing so would be a VERY bad idea.

[sblock=OOC]
I don't recall being informed of any OTHER camp, so I can only presume such was the plan, as the good doctor said to bring him to the center of the camp for extraction.
In the meantime, she uses mind reading on Mindjack, trying to see if he'll work with them if he's freed (Rather than try to get out on his own or take control of them), and if anybody tries freeing him before she's done, she uses Emotion control to instill them with a feeling of intense dread.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“We should still take the portal now, so we can regroup without them knowing where we are. Right now, they do. We can easily get back here, if he insists to pick him up in the center of the camp, instead of outside.”_


OOC: Hah! I totally missed that part about the center of the camp...


----------



## jkason (May 6, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

Brick rips off another random door as Siren and Sorceress speak.

"How much power does that portal take?" he asks. "Maybe we throw open a few more of these doors, then portal to the center of camp when the drones get here, leave them with our friendly distractions?"


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“It's a bit complicated, I can only open it to one location, that I have visited before.”_


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
The prison camp is in Southpoint in Star City (map below, but also in the RG, with a short description of the districts):







Star City itself is a very urbanized island, so teleporting to a nearby forest is a bit ... impossible.

I assume you will still continue with your plans below
[/sblock]

Siren feels Mindjack's high psionic powers, kept in check by the nullifiers, as she scans his mind. He seems genuinely grateful for being rescued, but also seems to know why he is important.

Not all of the prisoners are metas. Some are just normal people who were unlucky enough to draw the V'sori's attention. The ones with powers thank the heroes and seem to wait for a signal to use the portal, too.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2011)

*Sorceress*

If she notices some of the prisoners apparantly waiting for guidance, the Sorceress tells them: _“Go through this portal. The destination should be safe for now.”_


OOC: I somehow thought it was out in the wilds somewhere... changed the forest to an abandoned garage.


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2011)

"Free him, seems like he'll play nice." Siren motions Mindjack over to one of the brutes and then has a thought.  If they're telepathically connected to the doctor, maybe.. She concentrates on the image of Dr Destruction and attempts to telepathically communicate him, telling him what's going on.

[sblock=ooc]
Siren's Telepathy rank allows her to mentally contact anybody on the planet provided they have a way of receiving her message.  Figured If we can just ask da'boss directly, that'd clear up the question of whether to bamf out right away or not.  Heck, he might even decide to come pick us up at the garage instead.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 7, 2011)

*"Ahh, fine, screw it.  We'll wait in the center of camp like idjits and get ourselves surrounded by V'sori and drones.  Maybe Doctor Dumbass is just that anal,"* Gemini-Octavia grumbles, as Gemini-Brick steps back into the room through the portal, receiving Gemini-Octavia's mental call.  Gemini-Octavia says *"No-way no-how we're lettin' Mindjack use his powers again just yet.  Grateful or not, nothing says he won't 'jack our brains for his own purposes.  Bad enough we're stuck in some kinda deal with Doctor Destruction."*  As he/she speaks, he/she carefully zaps another meta's nullifiers in one of the cells.

At the same time, Gemini-Brick steps up and grabs Mindjack, yanking him out of Siren's grip and then dashing away to jump out the cut-open window.  Once outside, he jumps back onto the roof and says "Stay here and stay low, Mindjack.  Looks like we hafta smash up some Fins 'n' drones before we're 'allowed' t' getcha outta here.  Doctor 'Dumbass' Destruction sez so."  Gemini-Brick crouches down and waits for the right time to jump down and join the now-inevitable fight with the drones and V'sori.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2011)

The freed metas who are able to do so start to free others as well, using a various display of powers (but most at least don't seem to play in the group's league), so that most are already away through the portal before more drones arrive...

Siren is easily able to contact Dr Destruction, but feels a barrier to his more private thoughts. It will work for communication, but not for mind probing.
He just answers: "Look at the villains playing the hero! How disappointing. I don't suppose you bothered to check if any of them are actually useful? Either way, if I take you up conventional from the camp, they will not as quick use their tech to track the position of your teleport, but ..."
At this moment the rest of the drones arrive...

- combat post following soon -


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2011)

Siren responds mentally to Dr Destruction "They are weak surfacers, I care not what happens to them unless it impacts my plans."  In her distraction, Minjack is grabbed away by the blabering, shape-changing idiot "As that one keeps doing." Her thoughts turn angry but retalliation is interupted by the appearance of the drones.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2011)

Round 0.5


```
Current locations:
G-Brick & Mindjack - on the roof
most former prisoners - abandoned garage, 'far far away'
Characters (but G-Brick) - in the cell block
```

The remaining eight drones enter the compound, weapons blazing.  Most attacks are simply evaded or ignored by the powerful villains  inside, but one of the last prisoners who fled through the portal is  injured.


 [sblock=ooc]
Drone attack  (Octavia, Brick, Gemini (Oct), Sorceress, Siren, Helis) (1d20+5=14,  1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=14, 1d20+5=18, 1d20+5=21)

Toughness DC 22 (Sorceress, Helis) (1d20+16=26, 1d20+10=25)

 (Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Octavia - 
 Brick - 
 Gemini (Oct) - 
 Gemini (Brick - 
 Sorceress - 
Siren -
Helis -

8/12 Drones

 [/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn.


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress speaks to the last remaining prisoners.

_“Looks like we cannot accompany you. Go through the portal and tell the others there, that you are on your own. You should probably leave that place and find another spot to hole up, but that shouldn't be too hard. Don't let them catch you again. Good luck!”_

She keeps concentrating on the portal, until the last (of those who want to go) has stepped through, then closes it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 8, 2011)

Helis moves past the injured prisoner, saying *"Weakling"* he impales it with his sword, before sprinting into the battlefield, with madness in his eyes, and a toothy grin in his mouth. _
[I'll like to use my last posted action, and the rolls if possible.]_


----------



## Arkhandus (May 8, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini-Brick senses his 'brother's' mental signal, and jumps down from the roof to land in front of the doorway, turning around to go smash the nearest drone with an overhead two-fisted slam!

Meanwhile, Gemini-Octavia blasts a drone with his/her magic ring, then takes cover.

[sblock=ooc]Gemini-Brick Combat Stats in Brief:
BAB +6, CMB +12, CMD 24, Defense 16, Toughness +7 (+9 Defensive Roll) (Impervious 10)
Fort +9, Ref +4 (+6 Defensive Roll), Will +9 (+15 Limited Mind Shield)
Unarmed Strike +6 melee (Toughness DC 21) (Penetrating 6)
Str 22, Dex 14, Con 22, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14
Defensive Roll 2, Elusive Target, Sneak Attack (unranked)
Mind Shield 6 (Limited), Enhanced Strength 8 (Penetrating 6), Enhanced Constitution 8, Leaping 3, Protection 1 (Impervious 10), Super-Strength 2

Gemini-Octavia Combat Stats in Brief:
BAB +6, CMB +8, CMD 20, Defense 16, Toughness +8 (+10 Defensive Roll) (Impervious 6)
Fort +5, Ref +4 (+6 Defensive Roll), Will +9 (+15 Limited Mind Shield)
Unarmed Strike +6 melee (Toughness DC 17)
Divine Energy Blast +10 ranged (Precise) (Toughness DC 23) (Range increment 80 ft.)
Mental Blast (Perception) (Subtle) (Will DC 19 vs damage)
Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14
Defensive Roll 2, Elusive Target, Sneak Attack (unranked)
Mind Shield 6 (Limited), Flight 3 (Drawback: Requires sufficient space and wing mobility), Immunity 2 (Disease, Poison), Protection 6 (Impervious 6), Invisibility 2 (All visual senses, Flaw: Passive), Device 4 (Ring, hard to lose, Divine Energy Blast 8 - Accurate 2 - Precise 1, AP: Mental Blast 4 - Subtle)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 9, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

"Just so we're clear, that was the fake Me,"[color] Brick says as his doppelganger takes the prisoner from Siren, though he hasn't the time to do more before the drones arrive. 



Voda Vosa said:


> Helis moves past the injured prisoner, saying *"Weakling"* he impales it with his sword, before sprinting into the battlefield, with madness in his eyes, and a toothy grin in his mouth.




"What the?! What is wrong with you? These people are all victims!" Brick yells as he watches Helis attack the injured prisoner. He decides he needs to clear out the drones first, though. He launches himself at the closest, wading into the fray.









*OOC:*


I don't expect that hit, but if it does, Brick has Takedown 2, so if he drops a drone, he can make a secondary attack on anyone within 5'.  If the drones are actually minions, he can keep doing that until he either doesn't drop a minion or runs out of targets.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 9, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Only waiting for Octavia and Siren before posting the next round. Don't get overconfident, you will not only face standard drones in this game.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2011)

OOC: Isn't overconfident the default mindset for superheroes?


----------



## Jemal (May 10, 2011)

Rolling her eyes at Hellis's blood thirst, Siren moves near the real Brick, intending on using him as a shield.  She covers this fact by responding to his comments, trying to pitch her voice so that only he will hear over the fighting "At least not all of you surfacers are as bad as I'd thought."

Siren turns her attention to the drones, and focuses on disrupting their primitive brains.

[sblock=ooc/Combat]
Thanee, yes it is, and considering most of this party is dyed-in-the-wool-EVIL, that means even MORE over-confidence. 

Combat: I rolled a Bluff check vs Brick.  I know normally it's an action, but this is purely for RP purposes, so I figured it should be ok.  While what she's saying is true, she's not completely sincere and is trying to use it to mask her main reason for getting near Brick, which is to use him as a bodyguard.
Use Mental blast vs drone.  Auto-hit, Damage efect with a Will DC 25.
Siren Defense: 22[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 10, 2011)

*"Wrong? I'm the herald of destruction! Nothing is wrong with me! Why thy petty this soul? It's weak and miserable, should be striped of suffering by a quick cut under the neck." * replies the greek powerhouse, waiting for the drone's counterattack before making his next move.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 10, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia returns to visibility and joins the fray using the ring to mentally assault one of the drones nearby.  Then she moves to take cover.

[Sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Mental Blast 7 on the nearest Drone.  Target needs to make Will DC 22 Save.
*Move Action:* Take Cover[/Sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (May 12, 2011)

Round 1

Helis follows the slightly injured prisoner through the portal, saying *"Weakling"* he impales her with his sword, before realizing he will not have enough time to go back through it...
The Sorceress speaks to the last remaining prisoners.
_“Looks  like we cannot accompany you. Go through the portal and tell the others  there, that you are on your own. You should probably leave that place  and find another spot to hole up, but that shouldn't be too hard. Don't  let them catch you again. Good luck!”_
She keeps concentrating on the portal, until the last (of those who want to go) has stepped through, then closes it.
Gemini-Brick senses his 'brother's' mental signal, and jumps down from  the roof to land in front of the doorway, turning around to go smash the  nearest drone with an overhead two-fisted slam which it is just able to dodge!
 Meanwhile, Gemini-Octavia blasts a drone with his/her magic ring, then takes cover. To his surprise, the drone is tough enough to ignore the blast.
"What the?! What is wrong with you? These people are all victims!"  Brick yells as he watches through the portal Helis attacking the injured prisoner. He decides  he needs to clear out the drones first, though. He launches himself at  the closest, wading into the fray, but to distracted to hit.
Rolling her eyes at Hellis's blood thirst, Siren moves near the real  Brick, intending on using him as a shield.  She covers this fact by  responding to his comments, trying to pitch her voice so that only he  will hear over the fighting "At least not all of you surfacers are as bad as I'd thought."
 Siren turns her attention to the drones, and focuses on disrupting their primitive brains.
Octavia returns to visibility and joins the fray using the ring to  mentally assault one of the drones nearby.  Then she moves to take  cover.
As she does, two drones sink to the floor, overwhelmed by the combined assault

The drones fire back, hitting Brick and the Gemini-Double. The Bricks are able to withstand the attacks, but G-Octavia isn't so lucky ... ?


-----

Other side of the portal:
*"Wrong? I'm the herald of destruction!  Nothing is wrong with me! Why thy petty this soul? It's weak and  miserable, should be striped of suffering by a quick cut under the  neck." * replies Helis.
"Is that so?" a greenish glowing, slightly transparent man asks. He seems to be a former prisoner and has just regained his powers.


 [sblock=ooc]
Sorry, VV going after the wounded prisoner through the portal to finish him of will take your actions for this round. Please describe how you come back.

Drone toughness (DC 21) (1d20+7=22)
Drone will saves (DC 25, 22) (1d20+5=10, 1d20+5=14)
Drone attacks (each  2) (G-Brick, G-Octavia, Brick) (1d20+5=6, 1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=19,  1d20+5=22, 1d20+5=9, 1d20+5=17)
G-Oct Toughness (DC 22) (1d20+8=12, 1d20+8=23)


 (Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Octavia - 
 Brick - 
 Gemini (Oct) - staggered, dazed
 Gemini (Brick - 
 Sorceress - 
Siren -
Helis - on the other side...

6/12 Drones

 [/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn.


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2011)

*Brick*



Jemal said:


> Rolling her eyes at Hellis's blood thirst, Siren moves near the real Brick, intending on using him as a shield.  She covers this fact by responding to his comments, trying to pitch her voice so that only he will hear over the fighting "At least not all of you surfacers are as bad as I'd thought."




Brick swears as he misses his drone target, but chuckles at Siren's compliment. 

"I think I'll take that as a compliment," he says with a good-natured grin. Then he starts swinging at drones again.









*OOC:*


Hoping that hits, at least. If he takes down the drone and it's a minion, he can make a second attack against another target within 5'

ETA: Sorry, was thinking of 3e. If he takes down the drone, he can make the second attack regardless of it's a minion or not. Minion only means he can repeat the attack multiple times so long as he keeps dropping them and there are more in reach, if I'm reading it right.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 13, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia comments wryly from her cover, "Victims art weak and of no consequence."

Seeing the effectiveness of the ring's power against the drones, she mentally assaults another one nearby.

[Sblock=Actions]*Standard Action:* Mental Blast 7 on the nearest Drone.  Target needs to make Will DC 22 Save.
*Move Action:* None[/Sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Arkhandus (May 13, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini-Octavia flinches for a moment at one drone's rather accurate blast, but snarls and turns invisible again, moving off to the side.  Then he/she blasts back with the ring, reappearing.

Meanwhile, Gemini-Brick recovers from his poorly-aimed strike, and tries a simpler, lunging punch this time.  If he smashes the drone well enough, he steps up to the next one to prepare for more smashing.









*OOC:*


Actually, you forgot my +2 Toughness from Defensive Roll, WD, so Gemini only failed by 8 with that roll.  But I'll use my hero point to re-roll......stupid dicebot......still, the HP makes it a 23, so no harm.  Figures, as soon as we enter combat.....






[sblock]Since using a hero point to improve a roll always results in a minimum roll of 11, Gemini-Octavia's minimum Toughness result would be 21, a mere "bruised" condition.  The 23 with the hero point re-roll results in no damage, but man do I hate this dicebot......stupid strings of identical or near-identical rolls.

Gemini-Octavia resumes Invisibility as a free action, then moves some 10 or 20 feet off to the side before Blasting back at the drone that wounded him/her.  Reappears, won't be able to reactivate Invis until next turn.  I factored Sneak Attack into the damage this time due to Invisibility.

Gemini-Brick tries again to smash a drone, and if successful, steps up to another one to menace it up-close.

Remember that Gemini has Elusive Target, so enemies take -4 to hit him with ranged attacks as long as he's in melee, unless they have Precise Shot 2 or something.

Gemini-Brick Combat Stats in Brief:
BAB +6, CMB +12, CMD 24, Defense 16, Toughness +7 (+9 Defensive Roll) (Impervious 10)
Fort +9, Ref +4 (+6 Defensive Roll), Will +9 (+15 Limited Mind Shield)
Unarmed Strike +6 melee (Toughness DC 21) (Penetrating 6)
Str 22, Dex 14, Con 22, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14
Defensive Roll 2, Elusive Target, Sneak Attack (unranked)
Mind Shield 6 (Limited), Enhanced Strength 8 (Penetrating 6), Enhanced Constitution 8, Leaping 3, Protection 1 (Impervious 10), Super-Strength 2

Gemini-Octavia Combat Stats in Brief:
BAB +6, CMB +8, CMD 20, Defense 16, Toughness +8 (+10 Defensive Roll) (Impervious 6)
Fort +5, Ref +4 (+6 Defensive Roll), Will +9 (+15 Limited Mind Shield)
Unarmed Strike +6 melee (Toughness DC 17)
Divine Energy Blast +10 ranged (Precise) (Toughness DC 23) (Range increment 80 ft.)
Mental Blast (Perception) (Subtle) (Will DC 19 vs damage)
Str 14, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14
Defensive Roll 2, Elusive Target, Sneak Attack (unranked)
Mind Shield 6 (Limited), Flight 3 (Drawback: Requires sufficient space and wing mobility), Immunity 2 (Disease, Poison), Protection 6 (Impervious 6), Invisibility 2 (All visual senses, Flaw: Passive), Device 4 (Ring, hard to lose, Divine Energy Blast 8 - Accurate 2 - Precise 1, AP: Mental Blast 4 - Subtle)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2011)

Siren stays near Brick and focuses her mental assault on another drone.

[sblock=combat]Same as last time, DC 25 Will save.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2011)

Helis had slipped his sword in the base of the neck of the shot prisoner, the blade coming out of his throat. The greek slives the dword back, as the body falls down, the blade dripping warm blood. As he hears the tacit challenge from behind, he turns, a wicked looking smile fixed in his leaps.* "It is, will thy face Helis the Destroyer on thou own, tiny maggot? I'll love to take thou intestines out and feed them to thy."*


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2011)

*Sorceress*

Seeing Helis vanish through her portal together with the prisoners, the Sorceress sighs and keeps concentrating on it for now instead of her original plan to shut it close.


OOC: Whoops, I thought I had posted this here already, but it was in the OOC only...


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2011)

Round 2

Brick swears as he misses his drone target, but chuckles at Siren's compliment. "I think I'll take that as a compliment," he says with a good-natured grin. Then he starts swinging at drones again. He is hitting hard, but the drone is only staggering back, still active.
Octavia comments wryly from her cover, "Victims art weak and of no consequence." Seeing the effectiveness of the ring's power against the drones, she mentally assaults another one nearby.
Siren stays near Brick and focuses her mental assault on another drone. 
Two more drones fall under their combined assault.
Gemini-Octavia flinches for a moment at one drone's rather accurate  blast, but snarls and turns invisible again, moving off to the side.   Then he/she blasts back with the ring, reappearing.
 Meanwhile, Gemini-Brick recovers from his poorly-aimed strike, and tries  a simpler, lunging punch this time. Both Geminis have no luck on their aim and miss.
Seeing Helis vanish through her portal together with the prisoners, the  Sorceress sighs and keeps concentrating on it for now instead of her  original plan to shut it close

The drones fire back, hitting G-Brick and Sorceress. The sorceress' force field has no problem defending her ...


-----

Other side of the portal:

Helis had slipped his sword in the base of the neck of the shot  prisoner, the blade coming out of his throat. The greek slives the dword  back, as the body falls down, the blade dripping warm blood. As he  hears the tacit challenge from behind, he turns, a wicked looking smile  fixed in his leaps.* "It is, will thy face  Helis the Destroyer on thou own, tiny maggot? I'll love to take thou  intestines out and feed them to thy."*
"You are a foul! I have no intestines. I'm made of pure energy!" The glowing shape responds crackling.

 [sblock=ooc]

Drone Toughness (DC 25) (1d20+7=25)
Drone Will saves (DC 25, 22) (1d20+5=17, 1d20+5=17)
Drone attacks  (Siren, Sorceress, G-Oct, G-Brick) (1d20+5=17, 1d20+5=15, 1d20+5=16,  1d20+5=17)
Toughness vs Drones  (DC 22 G-Brick, Sorceress) (1d20+9=18, 1d20+16=34)

 (Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Octavia - 
 Brick - 
 Gemini (Oct) - used 1 HP
 Gemini (Brick - bruised 1
 Sorceress - 
Siren -
Helis - on the other side...

4/12 Drones

 [/sblock]

ooc: PCs turn.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 23, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia waits to see if the others are able to finish off at least three of the remaining drones.  The she sends another mental blast at the last of the dwindling supply of drones.

With the pursuit eliminated, she flies to the portal and steps through.

[Sblock=Actions]*Delay until only one drone remains
Standard Action:* Mental Blast 7 on the nearest Drone.  Target needs to make Will DC 22 Save.
*Move Action:* Move through portal if her attack ends the last drone.[/Sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Jemal (May 23, 2011)

"This is taking too long, we need to get out of here." Siren steps out from behind Brick and opens her mind, Unleashing the full force of her power on the drones.

[sblock=ooc]
Using Extra Effort for Power Stunt to gain an AP Mental Blast, adding Shapeable Area to affect all the baddies, and the action flaw to even the cost out.  Full action: AOE Mental Blast, no attack/reflex save.  Will save DC 25 vs damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 23, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“In case he isn't coming by himself, maybe someone should go through the portal and tell that big bruiser that we are headed to the center of the camp here for pick-up, and then come back here with him. I will keep it open for now. If I have to close it, stay there, I will come and get you back here.”_

Being reasonably certain, that her allies can defeat the drones, the Sorceress keeps concentrating on the portal, hoping that they manage to sort out on which side they want to end up at the end.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2011)

Helis grins, *"It is of no consequence." *says Helis, as he jumps to attack with his sword. In a fraction of a seconds he has deliver several blows! However, none of them appears to have affected the energy creature.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2011)

Drone will saves (DC 25) (1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=23, 1d20+5=16, 1d20+5=12)

The remaining drones fall under Siren's attack.

On the other side of the portal, the glowing man looks dismissive on Helis: "I will leave you now, as I fear your clumsy blows will end another innocent life if we battle here. But your deeds will be remembered!" After saying that, the man flies away, phasing through a building as he does. 

Combat is over. What are you doing next?


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2011)

Helis spits the floor and returns to the other side of the portal.


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2011)

"Ah, the mighty warrior returns now that we've destroyed all his enemies for him.  I presume this will be a shining example of the assistance we can expect from you?"

Without waiting for a reply, Siren activates her Telepathy, and starts heading towards the Rendevous point.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 24, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia joins the others and nonchalantly remarks at Siren's comment about Helis, "Thou shouldst not poke thy bear with a stick, lest thou desires to be mauled."

She pops invisible and heads to the rendezvous location to scout the situation.

_OOC: Take 10s on Stealth and Notice_
[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Thanee (May 24, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Alright. Looks like we have this part figured out now, at least. Sorry for the confusion with the portal, I really forgot about the detail, that we were going to be fetched in here. Anyways, any reason why we shouldn't be heading for the rendezvous point now?”_ the Sorceress asks.


----------



## jkason (May 24, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

Ben chuckles at Siren's dig, though he also has to concede Octavia's point. 



Thanee said:


> _“Alright. Looks like we have this part figured out now, at least. Sorry for the confusion with the portal, I really forgot about the detail, that we were going to be fetched in here. Anyways, any reason why we shouldn't be heading for the rendevouz point now?”_ the Sorceress asks.




Brick shakes his head. "Let's get to the rendevouz and get the heck out of here before we draw anymore trouble."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2011)

Helis nods to Octavia *"Thou better do that small one, unless thy want to get stomped on. These were but mere insects. I'll show thy my power when we face a true worthy adversary; in the meantime, thy can handle the insects so they don't bother me."* Says the greek warrior with a big evil grin.


----------



## Jemal (May 25, 2011)

"Insects.. of course a surfacer would make such a comparison.  You surface men always so worried about size..  We of the sea know it is unwise to discount something's danger simply because it's not bigger than you."

_"The bear may be a danger in your world, but in the depths, the shark reigns supreme."_ Siren smirks aas she send the private message to Octavia, her vissage flashing over with that of a shark for a moment.

Her face returns to normal quickly, though, and she continues towards the rendevous _"We're on our way, 'Doctor', I presume the transport will be on time?"_

[sblock=ooc] Illusion to make her face look sharklike for effect, just for a moment before returning to business.
I believe we're all ready to move on towards the rendevous point, unless there's further attack. 

PS:  VV, you're using the word Thy when you mean Thou or Thee.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 25, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Invisible, Octavia stares blankly at Siren, pausing after the retort.  Her tone betrays her feelings of not caring for the woman's superior attitude one bit as the words come seemingly from mid air, "Sharks dost fly?  Nay, they dost not." 

Not waiting for a reply, the invisible woman wings off to do her scouting at the rendezvous location.

_OOC: Take 10s on Stealth and Notice_
[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Thanee (May 25, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“I would vastly prefer if we would work together, here. These drones weren't much of an opposition, but I'm sure our true strength will be tested soon enough.”_

As she lets her concentration lapse, the portal slowly fades away. The Sorceress is on her way to the rendezvous point in the center of the prison camp as well, now.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2011)

Once everyone reaches the center of the compound with Mindjack (I assume you didn't shove him through the portal), Dr. Destruction's carrier swoops back in for pickup. The doctor sneers and
seems about the rescue of the other captives:
"Look at the villains playing the hero! How disappointing. I don't suppose you bothered to check if any of them are actually useful?"
The carrier tokes off as quickly as it landed and  soars off into the night sky just before the enemy reinforcement arrives in now familiar M’bunas.

The carrier touches dawn in one of the many tough neighborhoods of Southpoint. The hatch opens and Dr. Destruction points to an abandoned warehouse.
"I thank you for your service tonight . You performed better than I thought you would. I suggest you come up with a team name for yourselves. You're an Omega cell now, whether you want to be or not. I'll be in touch."

        *GM:*  Please react and then describe what your character is doing the next few days (but not have them leave the city). Describe hideouts as desired (your HQ will give you no in Game benefit, so ignore possible point costs).


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2011)

"Unfortunately, some of your 'recruits' here are a bit too impatient for such things."  Siren speaks up _"That dog in particular is going to need a short leash."_ She looks towards Hellis.

After they touch down, she glances over to the nearby dock - At least she'd be near enough to the water when the need arose.

As they enter, she sends telepathic messages to Brick and Sorceress _"You two seem relatively sane for surface dwellers.  If we are to be forced to work together, we must find a way to curb the less-cooperative natures of our 'associates'."_


----------



## Thanee (May 26, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“They might not be immediately useful for our purposes, but they will definitely all be useful in the way, that they are against the invaders and thus will use whatever little power they possess to hurt them. To some degree, that will surely be useful. One woman wanted to accompany us, I'm not actually sure she made it, though...”_ the Sorceress explains, as she looks around to see if Valerie Ramirez made it together with them, or rather stayed with the other prisoners and moved through the portal to freedom.


----------



## jkason (May 26, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*



Jemal said:


> As they enter, she sends telepathic messages to Brick and Sorceress _"You two seem relatively sane for surface dwellers.  If we are to be forced to work together, we must find a way to curb the less-cooperative natures of our 'associates'."_




Ben seems confused a moment, then recognizes the source of contact. He furrows his brow as he does his best to 'think back,' not being used to telepathy.

_The mimic seems more a mischief maker than a real threat. Octavia's got an attitude, but I know her from ... before_ --Siren senses a vague confusion as to the details of whatever constitutes 'before' -- _she'll do whatever it takes to keep herself alive, I think. And she's not interested in picking fights. 

It's Helis I'm most worried about. He seems intent on proving his superiority, and doesn't seem to care who gets hurt; actually, it looks like he prefers it if folks get hurt. I think that's where we need to put the most attention and energy. I don't doubt he'd kill any one of us if it furthered his personal ambitions._


----------



## Arkhandus (May 26, 2011)

*Gemini*



Walking Dad said:


> Once everyone reaches the center of the compound with Mindjack (I assume you didn't shove him through the portal), Dr. Destruction's carrier swoops back in for pickup. The doctor sneers and
> seems about the rescue of the other captives:
> "Look at the villains playing the hero! How disappointing. I don't suppose you bothered to check if any of them are actually useful?"
> The carrier tokes off as quickly as it landed and  soars off into the night sky just before the enemy reinforcement arrives in now familiar M’bunas.
> ...



Gemini-Brick heads outside once the last of the drones inside have fallen, and hops up to the roof, grabbing Mindjack and carrying him back down and to the center of the compound for extraction.  Followed by Gemini-Octavia after he/she turns invisible again.  The two are strangely silent for a bit, and Gemini-Brick discorporates into dust after the extraction as Gemini decides he doesn't need his 'brother's' help any further at the moment.  Gemini himself morphs back into the appearance of a man, now a bit tall and lanky, pale-skinned with shaggy blond hair and blue eyes, changing into some random men's clothes within a second or two.  However, he retains Octavia's wings and strange ring for now.

To Doctor Destruction: *"Eh, others started it, I just figured they might make for a distraction.  Waste the Fins' time for a bit."*

"Well, see ya later I guess, Doc.....  I need a beer," he says as the group gets dropped off.

To the others he says _"Guess he'll contact us whenever he damned well feels like it.  I hate telepaths.  Nosy bastards.  Too bad I owe this one a favor now.  I hate favors."_  As he walks away, he adds "Guess I'll see ya'll again sometime.......  Later."  He turns invisible and heads for one of his hideouts to rest and report back to the only fellow he owes any bit of allegiance to.....  Gemini abandons the powers he copied from Octavia once he gets to an alley near his hideout, given how much of a nuisance the wings would be indoors.

He also considers the merits of duplicating the others' powers and whether or not he should seek out someone more useful to steal powers from.....  Those he mimicked earlier weren't as tough nor as strong as he would've liked, not in the ways he could emulate so far.  Perhaps with more practice he could emulate more of Brick's strength and durability, but for now he seemed a poor fit for Gemini's 'brother' to emulate.  Perhaps the unstable murderous one, Helis, may have some powers worth stealing?  Or the sorceress?  He still wasn't sure what Siren could do, but telepaths are always a pain.  Like his boss......

[sblock=ooc]I mislabeled it as a Toughness save, but Gemini's Will save against Feedback from his duplicate being damaged is a success, so only the duplicate was hurt.  Gemini has no particular plans for the next few days, just reporting in to his boss, and doing a bit of research to see if he can find anything informative about Brick, Octavia, Siren, Helis, and Sorceress.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2011)

*"I don't care about anything, thou may speak whatever thou want, words don't do they killing, swords do; that's the way of the Destructor. Killing weaklings is only the beginning, if thou don't want to see more of that, thou should do something about it."* teases Helis, walking around Sire. *"Unless thou are shivering in fear."*


----------



## perrinmiller (May 27, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Once the rendezvous is completed, Octavia climbs aboard the transport and returns to visibility.  They have freed this Mindjack and paid their debt, so she is content to follow along as they are extracted from the prison and subsequently deposited in Southpoint.

Unable to return to her old ways of operating solo, this Doctor reminds her of another such mastermind she once worked for.  The details are fuzzy, but she thinks the one called Brick was also involved.

Octavia stands patiently observing her reluctant companions for a moment.  The mimic departs, and she admits to herself that she feels more comfortable without seeing her visage moving around in front of her.

The looks between a few of the others are indicative of some communication that she is not privy to, _Clearly a lack of trust.  That works both ways._ 

Her brow furrows in consternation as her sharp perception can pick up the facial expressions and looks between them as they appear to be rudely having a private conversation.

Aloud she comments, her soft tone slightly acidic, "Thou art keeping secrets."   Her look is accusing at the one called Brick, supposedly a prior comrade in arms.  But her eyes also glare at the other two as well.

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Valerie Ramirez left with the others through the portal.

I will give you some more roleplaying time as I have a bad response time during the weekend. A new chapter will start after the weekend. Have a good time everyone 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*



Voda Vosa said:


> *"I don't care about anything, thou may speak whatever thou want, words don't do they killing, swords do; that's the way of the Destructor. Killing weaklings is only the beginning, if thou don't want to see more of that, thou should do something about it."* teases Helis, walking around Sire. *"Unless thou are shivering in fear."*




Brick clenches his fists and jaw, but doesn't respond, letting Siren take lead with Helis, since she seems to have a more cerebral approach than Brick's 'punch the problem' instincts.



perrinmiller said:


> Her brow furrows in consternation as her sharp perception can pick up the facial expressions and looks between them as they appear to be rudely having a private conversation.
> 
> Aloud she comments, her soft tone slightly acidic, "Thou art keeping secrets."   Her look is accusing at the one called Brick, supposedly a prior comrade in arms.  But her eyes also glare at the other two as well.




Brick's distracted by the accusation, and blushes with the embarrassment of it. He looks to Octavia, then tries to subtly indicate the still-posturing Helis, hoping to convey that he'll let her in on things later, once he's sure Helis isn't about to pull a repeat of his behaviour at the prison.


----------



## Jemal (May 27, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"I don't care about anything, thou may speak whatever thou want, words don't do they killing, swords do; that's the way of the Destructor. Killing weaklings is only the beginning, if thou don't want to see more of that, thou should do something about it."* teases Helis, walking around Sire. *"Unless thou are shivering in fear."*



Siren twitches in anger.  "Fear?"  She turns to face Helis, and the look on her face sends dread coursing through his veins. "If you want to know fear then go ahead and continue trying to pick fights.  I gaurantee that you'll pick the wrong one sooner rather than later.  Wouldn't it be better to stop this idiotic posturing, which is going to get somebody killed, and actually try working together?  Or do you like living in slavery under your alien masters?" 

[sblock=ooc]
Emotion control to instill fear in Helis.  DC 20 Will save.  I'm limiting it to Shaken, no fleeing.[/sblock]



perrinmiller said:


> Once the rendezvous is completed, Octavia climbs aboard the transport and returns to visibility.  They have freed this Mindjack and paid their debt, so she is content to follow along as they are extracted from the prison and subsequently deposited in Southpoint.
> 
> Unable to return to her old ways of operating solo, this Doctor reminds her of another such mastermind she once worked for.  The details are fuzzy, but she thinks the one called Brick was also involved.
> 
> ...



Siren's eyes stay locked on Helis as she expands her communication to include Octavia as well as Brick and Sorceress.
_"You spoke defensively for the Destroyer, whom has proven himself rash, arrogant, violent, uncooperative, and purely evil.  The only reason he is not allready face down in the ocean is that the Doctor seems to wish us to work together.  The leeway I give for that is almost over.  By associating yourself with him, you have given me reason to distrust you."_


----------



## perrinmiller (May 28, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia watches the one called Siren lose her temper and start poking the angry bear again.  She shakes her head in disappointment, her previous advice unheeded.  

When Siren finally decides to include her in the telepathic conversation Octavia replies, _I defended nothing.  I advised thou to be careful around someone dangerous.  Thou apparently did not listen then or learn, replying only with __condescension__. Presently, thou continues to be confrontational. If thou wishes to be trusted, thou will have to earn it._

Since it appears that the issues with Helis are going to escalate out of hand, she moves and stands next to Brick, out of the way.









*OOC:*


I don't think you will be able to roll dice against other players unless the DM allowed PvP actions.





[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2011)

*GM:*  I think I will allow 'soft' PvP for this one. As long as you don't take total control of another character or kill each other. Is this alright for everyone? Please comment in the OOC thread (link is in the first post).


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2011)

Hlis grins. He quickly makes it near Siren, produces a sword out of his hand in a flash of golden energy, and punctuates her with it. *"This is what fear is made from, pain."* he says, his sword banishing, as he walks past Siren, seemingly, his point proven. 


_Initiative: 26
Attack with Hipastes: 25 DMG DC 23, penetrating, Autofire._


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2011)

The Siren dances out of the way of most of the strikes, but one manages to connect slightly with her cheek, forcing her head back.  
With a grin, she slowly turns her head back to face the 'beast' "Thank you sir, may I have another?" Her eyes glow with power as her mind enters his.  When(if?) his senses recover, she is standing much further than she appeared a moment before, now closer to the dock.

[sblock=ooc]
Well, I was trying to do this without entering combat, but I guess we have to get the pecking order figured out, and since we're mostly evil, this is the easiest way to do it.  Allright, if he wants to fight, lets fight. 

First off: You forgot your Will save vs the Fear. (DC 20)  Failure = Shaken (-2 attacks/saves/Checks)


Second off: after that's done, make a second will save: DC 20 again vs fear.  This time not holding back to a 'shaken only' result.
Remember if you failed the fear save the FIRST time, you have a -2 to this save.  

Actions: Standard = Fear.
Move = Move 30' towards the dock (Not sure how far away it is)
[/sblock]
[sblock=combat stats]
Defense 22
Toughness +8
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2011)

Helis is taken aback by the first emotional wave, and then by the second, but it triggers the natural rage that burns like the forge of the gods inside him, allowing him to overcome the fright sensation. He quickly chases Siren, and as he is getting closer, he takes his hand to his back, materializing a spear of golden energy, that he skewers in Siren's back. The spear lingers there, keeping the pain in place. *"So thou are a witch, trying to play with my mind! I'll play with thy body then! Surrender before it's too late!"* menaces Helis, moving his hand face up, and materializing a golden energy short sword in it.

_Condition: Unharmed, Shaken, Angry
Actions: Spend a Hero point for rerolling the second Will save. Run after Siren and attack with Phyla for dmg DC 23. Next round Siren has to make another DC 23 dmg save. _


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2011)

Siren's grin widens with masochistic glee as Helis's blade leaves a gash across her back "Is that all?  Well If you're not going to try I suppose I should just end this before it gets boring."  A wave of more concentrated energy assaults the destroyers consciousness as she forgoes attempting to scare him off and tries instead to knock him out.

[sblock=If Helis stays conscious]
Siren raises an eyebrow "OOh, That's the spirit!, you want to play?" She leaps off the dock and into the water "Then come play."
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Extra Effort to up the effective rank of my Mental Blast by 2 for one round.
Helis needs a DC 27 will save vs damage, with the -2 penalty for being shaken.  If you are not stunned or worse by it, I use a hero point to gain an extra standard action and do it again.

If he's still standing (Not stunned or worse) by the second attack, I move action into the water.

Combat Stats: 
Bruised(-1 saves), Fatigued (-2 str/dex, -1 atk/defense)
Defense: 21
Toughness: +8
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2011)

Helis takes the mental blast, his head going back as if he had hit a tree branch while running. He stands there, stunned, furious.

Condition: Bruised 1, Shaken?, More Angry.
_Rolled with Will of +5, but how much turns does Shaken last? Cuz I was shaken Last round. Anyhow, Helis is stunned._


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2011)

Siren continues her mental assault on the Destroyer, trying to bring him down.

[sblock]
DC 25 will save with -3 (1 bruised 2 shaken)
Emotion control is sustained/lasting, so it lasts as long as I take free actions to maintain it (Which means as long as I'm conscious.  If I'm stunned I have to make a concentration check to maintain it).  You get a second save after one minute, then 5 minutes, then 20 (See time and progression table) with a cumulative +1 to the save.

Combat Stats: 
Bruised(-1 saves), Fatigued (-2 str/dex, -1 atk/defense)
Defense: 21
Toughness: +8
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
VV, emotion control is a lasting power. See below:

Lasting: A Lasting duration denotes a power with a lasting effect
the target must recover from by making additional saving throws,
with a cumulative +1 bonus per previous save. A successful save ends
the power’s effect. An Instant Lasting power allows a new saving
throw each round on the initiative count when the effect occurred. A
Concentration Lasting power allows a new save for each interval on
the Time and Value Progression Table (see below) that passes,
starting one minute after the power takes effect. A Sustained Lasting
power allows new saves at the same intervals, except it requires only
a free action to maintain, and if you concentrate during a time interval
(taking a standard action each round), the subject does not gain
the cumulative +1 save bonus for that interval. If you stop maintaining
a Sustained Lasting power, its effects continue until the target
successfully saves to shake off the power’s effects. A Continuous
Lasting power does not allow new saves against it at all; it lasts until
the power’s effect is countered or reversed in some way, even if you
switch to an Alternate Power (see page 108).

----

Also don't forget the somewhat hidden houserule in the OOC:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5576607-post242.html

missed saves result in dazed, not stunning (follow link for complete definition of dazed for this).


----

Are you sure Siren is fatigued and not Winded?
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5536084-post194.html


[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2011)

Overwhelmed by the mental attack, Helis is able to create a bow out of the golden energy, and shoot several arrows at the psychic creature.
After the second assault (Assuming Siren Makes the save) Helis continue to pelt Siren with golden mystical arrows.

_Ok, so my Dazed action will be attacking Siren with the Toxote. I'll also roll for the toughness. Rolling also my attack for this round. She also needs to save vs DC 23 Penetrating damage this round from Secondary Effect last turn._


----------



## Thanee (May 30, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress watches the two failing miserably at having an argument.

_“If any of you need a shower of ice to cool down, let me know.”_


----------



## jkason (May 31, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

Brick was never especially fast, always having depended on his natural toughness to keep him safe. So between that and trying to assure Octavia he was on her side, it took a while for the conflict between the much faster Siren and Helis to fully register. When it did, however, the wide-shouldered man didn't hesitate. 

He launched himself into the air, coming down hard on Helis and pinning the ancient warrior beneath him. 

"I don't give a flying $&#*(& about the size of your sword; put it away before I throw both you and it into that polluted harbor!"









*OOC:*


I'm not 100% on the modified grapple rules, but what the heck. Brick's ostensibly built to be a grappler, might as well try it out. 

Improved Grab means he can attack (DC 25 toughness save to Helis) and use that attack as his roll to start the grapple. Grapple check looks like it hits the CBD on Helis' sheet, which I think means he can choose a grapple action. Brick chooses Pin. Improved Pin means Helis will have a -4 to the check to escape.

Or I've completely misunderstood it all, at which point I'll edit.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2011)

Siren is unprepared for the veritable hail of arrows, and though most of them deflect off her armour, she is knocked back by the fantastic force of the assault. "OK, Not bad, you may be almost as good a fighter as you think you are, but you're still not half as good as some of the foes I've..." She straightens herself up to return fire, but is interupted by Brick's intervention, and left wide-mouthed.  That he would throw himself at such a (though she loathed to admit it) deadly opponent like that.. to save her?  No, of course not, he was a surfacer, he'd not fight one of his own for her.  He must simply realize as she did how much of a threat and annoyance the man was.

[sblock=ooc]
Wow, really crappy rolling. *Wishes for Hitpoint system*
Anyways, rolled 11 on the second effect, then 25 on the reroll (+10 heropoint), so make that one.  Rolled a 12 on the first attack this round, becoming staggered, and fortunately for me you miss with your second shot.. 
I gotta ask though, how'd you get a second attack while dazed when you allready used your heropoint?
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 1, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Since Brick is joining the fray, Octavia decides to participate as well. But not in the usual, traditional sense.

"If thou must brawl, thou shalt be inspired to do it proper."

She activates her inspiration power bolstering everyone's abilities.

_OOC: +5 Attack/Saves/Checks for everyone._

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 1, 2011)

_If I understand the HP system is that if you roll less than 10, you get a dice result of 10 + your modifiers, not plus your roll and modifiers. Is there any way Helis can counter that pin?_

*"What?"* Helis says, taken by surprise by the Powerhouse that jumped over him and took him to the ground.*"Don't understand the Honor of a Duel?! Then I'll show thy!"* Says Helis, as he struggles to escape Brick's pin.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> _If I understand the HP system is that if you roll less than 10, you get a dice result of 10 + your modifiers, not plus your roll and modifiers. Is there any way Helis can counter that pin?_
> ...



ooc: No, Jemal is doing it right.
No counter, as it is no contested roll, but you can roll your CMB vs his CMD.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] , will you roll an escape attempt?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 9, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] , will you roll an escape attempt?




I rolled, in my last post.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]
Brick's CMD is 31 by my counting.

But Helis is only grappled, not pinned yet.

VV, with the others pooling resources to restrain Helis, you could just say we can count it as pinned and continue with role-play. Or you all fight to the bitter end.

In any case, we need some posts 

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 11, 2011)

Helis tries to remove the weight of Brick from over him, but his wounds take toll on him. A considerable line of blood runs from his mouth. At the effort, Helis' eyes fix in sudden pain, and he coughs a spray of blood. Gasping, the greek warrior manage to grin a bloody smile. *"Seems thou have bested The Destroyer! *Cough* What would thy have of me?"* he says, relaxing his muscles, and opposing no resistance.


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*



Voda Vosa said:


> Helis tries to remove the weight of Brick from over him, but his wounds take toll on him. A considerable line of blood runs from his mouth. At the effort, Helis' eyes fix in sudden pain, and he coughs a spray of blood. Gasping, the greek warrior manage to grin a bloody smile. *"Seems thou have bested The Destroyer! *Cough* What would thy have of me?"* he says, relaxing his muscles, and opposing no resistance.




Brick relaxes a bit when Helis finally concedes. 

"Just ... keep it in check for goodness' sake," Brick says. "We're all in this together, whether we like it to or not. The least we can do is try not to kill each other?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 12, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia examines the nail polish on her finger nails casually, and remarks, "Since thou has captured the fiend, shalt thou behead him?  Or just make him lick thy boots."

After trying to urge them on to fight harder, she is rather bored that the outcome appears to be rather one-sided.  It has been awhile since she played dominatrix and had a slave, and she spares a moment for some fond memories of the past.

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 2 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2011)

*GM:*  Everyone ok with making a fast forward move? This game got really slow. Problem is that I will have a reduced Internet access on this weekend, so we will continue on Sunday evening my time.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2011)

OOC: Yep, sounds good!


----------



## jkason (Jun 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Works for me. Also, Just in case:  upcoming absence / slow down


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 20, 2011)

OOC: OK by me.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


I guess.  I had the last post with IC content and no one replied.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 21, 2011)

*Chapter 2* (regain spent HP, if necessary)

A few days after your last encounter with Dr. Destruction, a prerecorded message comes over the team's comm-links.

(If you didn’t keep your comm-link, you will find a new one in your possession nonetheless.)

"The information you brought me reveals that there is a power sourcelocated deep beneath Star City that the aliens haven’t discovered. I need access to that power source for my own purposes.
Finding it won't be easy, however. It was created by the villain named Terron some years ago, and its exact location died with him. It is my firm belief that the Undergrounders who live beneath the city know its location.
Persuading them to share this information is another matter.
You'll need a very heavy piece of equipment to make the power terminal useful to me. You’ll find it in the warehouse where I left you. At least some of you should be able to carry it." 

[sblock=OOC]You all know that the Undergrounders are a community of super that live underground. Please describe your lair, where you received the message, your reaction and your arrival at the ware house.

Reasons why you may go:

Dr Destruction is powerful and you don't want him as an enemy.
This power source sounds interesting in it's own right.
You feel honorbound to oblige.
This will provide a challenge.
This will provide profit.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2011)

Siren pondered the message as she quickly swam back from meeting with her atlantean contacts.  She hadn't seen any of her 'companions' since the altercation with the destroyer.  Hopefully their reunion wouldn't be too tense.  She'd have to have a word with him and see if there were still issues.  He'd fought well, and she was willing to leave it at that if he was.

She arrived at the warehouse a few hours after the message, using both her sonar and telepathy to try and sense if anybody else was nearby while she climbed out onto the dock.  Shaking some of the water out of her hair, she walked towards the warehouse.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 21, 2011)

Helis had been walking "on" things after the last meeting with the others, releasing his frustration for his defeat. He had lost the chance to destroy that mermaid, and that enraged him. But there were more interesting things to destroy. That powersource seemed like a good target, it would certainly make "boom". Alternatively, the greek titan thought about the potential of absorving that energy for himself with a grin.
Walking down in shiny golden hoplite armor, Helis stands in place, arms folded in front of his chest, waiting for the others to show up.
When Siren walks in first, he nods. *"Campeonis, an honor."* he adds, with a bow.* "I hope we get the chance to use our prowess against the Undergrounders instead of each other this time."*


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2011)

"It is a shame our duel was interupted, but I think it went well nonetheless.  You proved that you're not the braggart I first thought, and I would hope you likewise realized I'm not as weak as you had assumed."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia had been just putting the finishing touches on the V'sori informant she had tracked and cornered.  "Thy arse-licking sycophant days are over.  Thou shall not aid SOCorp agents again."

She just finishes tucking the corpse out of sight so it will not be found too easily when her comm-link goes off.  Listing to the message she makes her way stealthily (invisible) back to the warehouse to see what opportunities there are to gain more power.  Doctor Destruction's debt has been paid already, but if aiding his cause makes her stronger and allows her hunt better, so be it.

Seeing two others already arrived, Octavia become visible and nods a greeting.  She peers around to spot this alleged device that is meant for Brick to carry.

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________




Fallen Angel


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 22, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini was watching some old cartoons on the TV in his current apartment (rented under the alias of some poor bum he mugged a few months ago), enjoying the wanton violence and craziness of the old-fashioned slapstick, when his communicator buzzed.  What a nuisance.

Bad enough that his 'mentor' sent a telepathic summons roaring through his mind like a freight train the other day, after the run-in with Dr. Destruction.  Now the Doctor was probably calling to give him more orders.  No doubt he would hunt Gemini down or just launch some telepathic attack against him if he refused, like hurling him from the V'sori transport last time.

So Gemini picked up the commlink from his coffee table and switched it on, listening to the message.  Gemini responded "Awright, find dem Underworlders, git that thar power source, 'n' hook up yuir haivy gier t' beam the juice t' yer ouin lab or wotevah.  Easy-peasy," in a jumble of different tones and accents.  He hadn't decided yet who he'd be today.

He was half-tempted to respond in a mix of Arabic, Japanese, and Italian just to see if Doctor Destruction could even make heads or tales of it (and maybe sneak in a few disparaging words into the mix), but decided at the last second to avoid potentially provoking the supervillain.

Now Gemini gets off the couch, does a few stretches, then goes over to rifle through his myriad disguises.  Finally, he steps outside in the guise of the bum he mugged a few months back, though less dirty and more professionally dressed, and strides out towards a more-crowded street where he adopts the appearance of a random guy passing by in the crowd.  As he passes through an alleyway, his 'brother' materializes and follows, assuming the appearance of another random fellow on the next busy street they pass.

When Gemini arrives at the warehouse, he appears to be a pair of middle-management guys, talking business in New England accents as they approach the warehouse, briefcases in hand.  One of the two fellows appears to be a tall, slam caucasian man in his 40s with a bald spot barely combed-over with brown hair, wearing a brown suit with white shirt and a checkered red-and-yellow tie.  The other fellow seems to be a shorter man with Asian features, black suit and black tie with a white shirt and scruffy black hair, speaking with a hint of a Japanese accent.  Their suits are just cheap knockoffs of what real executives would wear.

The two very different businessmen enter the warehouse and, virtually as one, simultaneously say in loud, clear voices "You know, we really should synchronize our communicators to the same frequency, given that the Doctor has insisted we work together."  The two spread out to lean against opposite walls of the warehouse.

[sblock=ooc]I was just waiting for things to move on from the Helis/Siren/Brick brawl.......  Gemini has no reason to interfere with others' conflicts unless he has something to gain from it.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2011)

*GM:*  Waiting for [MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION], jkason is excused. Nice posts!
Will continue tomorrow and NPC the Sorceress, if necessary, until Thanee returns.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress had spent most of her time in taverns or on the road, when she needed rest. She quickly had learned, that this wasn't about to work very well in this new region she is in now. After some looking around for a suitable hiding place, she found an old abandoned tower, which wasn't in use. It somewhat reminded her to the sorcerer towers, that were a reasonably common sight in her life before. Ok, it isn't anything like those, to be honest, but at least it is a tower. Sort of. Not quite a ruin, yet, but not far away from it either. At least it didn't have any of those fancy electronics, she doesn't quite understand much about.

Of course, the Sorceress isn't completely against the marvels of technology, and that commlink she was given is quite a useful item for sure. There would be other ways to communicate, but this worked well enough.

When the message arrived, she figures that it was better than hanging around in her lair and brooding over these alien invaders. At least it was giving her a chance to do something productive. Hopefully it was that. She wasn't quite sure about that Dr. Destruction, yet, but at least he obviously knew what he wanted, and if its goal was to hurt these aliens, it couldn't be all bad.

So, the Sorceress suddenly appears in the middle of the warehouse, wearing her usual dress, a golden sphere hovering above her head and ice crystals dancing all around her. She looks around, to see if anyone else is there, too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2011)

Brick arrives after the others, unusual quite. Perhaps hangover or a bad day?

The device in the warehouse weighs over 600 pounds, and looks like some kind of generator encased in a rusty iron frame. A thick but very short power coupling rests on a hook on one side, ready to be plugged in somewhere — presumably to Terron's power terminal as it does not fit any standard connections. A single telescoping titanium rod is also visible in the machine's top, recessed in a deep tube. It seems obvious this rod will expand at some point — most likely when the device is powered up.

There are three ways into the caverns beneath Star City, all beginning with the sewers.
Possible entry points are secluded manhole covers, enlarged drainage pipes, or deserted pump stations.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2011)

Siren looks at the device, still dripping on the floor. "There's a large drainage pipe about a half-mile up the coast from here, I haven't heard of anything toxic coming out of it, so it's likely it just leads to the sewers.  I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm looking forward to meeting these undergrounders - The sooner we all organize, the quicker we can get these aliens off your land, out of my waters, and away from our planet."

[sblock=ooc/dm]
I figured between being aquatic and talking to fish, she probably knows a fair bit about the waters nearby, so I just took a liberty with 'finding' a drainage pipe.  If it's a problem just say so, and I'll change it.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 24, 2011)

*Gemini*

"Ugh.........sewer-diving......  Anyone have a force-field to keep the filth off?" the older-looking 'businessman' says, before donning some sewer-worker's outfit in a blur of motion.

The other 'businessman' changes likewise, then says in his somewhat-Japanese accent "Prease say you do......sewers are so _beneath_ us.  We've only obtained these uniforms on the rare chance we'd need them for infirtration."

Meanwhile, the Geminis focus their attention on some of the other super-powered individuals in the warehouse, concentrating for a few moments to assume their powers and determine for themselves if anyone has a suitable force-field.....  The shorter, younger, Asian-looking fellow suddenly materializes some body armor similar to Siren's, but otherwise neither changes appearance.

[sblock=ooc]Gemini focuses on Sorceress and Mimics her powers, while his Duplicate focuses on Mimicking Siren's powers.  Neither changes form though, for now.

Sorceress powers copied:
*"Energy Shield" Force Field 8* (flaw: Full Action, drawback: Power Loss without proper gestures and incantations to cast, 1pp),
*Array 4* (power feat: Alternate Power 1, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Teleport" Teleport 3 with Change Direction and Turnabout power feats plus the Accurate extra but also the Short-Range flaw, 2nd configuration is "Town Portal" Teleport 8 with Portal extra and Action: Standard flaw and Anchor/Single Place flaw and Long-Range flaw, 8pp),
*Magic 8* (power feat: Alternate Power 8, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Frozen Armor" Snare 4 with the Aura and Duration: Sustained and Independent and Total Fade extras but the Action: Full and Range: Touch flaws, 2nd configuration is "Glacial Spike" Blast 4 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Turn to Ice" Petrification 8 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Duration: Instant/Lasting flaw, 3rd configuration is "Frozen Orb" Blast 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws, 4th configuration is "Blizzard" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks, 5th configuration is "Chain Lightning" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Burst/General extra, 6th configuration is "Fire Bolt" Blast 7 with the Accurate 2 power feat, 7th configuration is "Fire Ball" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Explosion/General extra, 8th configuration is "Fire Wall" Blast 4 with the Indirect 2 and Slow Fade 1 power feats and the Area: Line/General and Duration: Sustained and Independent extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 2 drawbacks, 9th configuration is "Telekinesis" Telekinesis 5 with the Subtle 1 power feat and the Damaging and Range: Perception extras but the Duration: Concentration flaw, 23pp)

Siren powers copied:
Atlantean Array (only Immunity to Drowning, 1pp)
Psychic Array (Mental Blast 8, AP: Illusion 8 affecting visual/auditory senses with Progression 4 for a 100-ft.-radius, AP: Emotion Control 8, AP: Telepathy 8, not dynamic, 35pp)
Atlantean Armor (Device 1, hard to lose, Protection 5, 4pp)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2011)

Jemal said:


> ...
> [sblock=ooc/dm]
> I figured between being aquatic and talking to fish, she probably knows a fair bit about the waters nearby, so I just took a liberty with 'finding' a drainage pipe.  If it's a problem just say so, and I'll change it.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]
No problem, I like the initiative.

Arkhandus, if you use some copied powers with visual 'trappings', like the golden sphere of the Sorceress for instance, you will have to manifest them, too, if you use them.

Will wait for at least one more player post before continuing.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia unfurls her wings and rises a foot off the ground, offering, "Thy drain pipe, thou point the way and I shall scout."

She doesn't enjoy sewers either, but at least if there is room to maneuver she can fly above the filth.

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Thanee (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sorceress*

Watching the Mimic make his thing, the Sorceress comments: _“I hope it is not as bad, as you make it sound! If my Energy Shield helps, all the better.”_

Planning to use her teleporting powers to get past the worst patches of underground sewage, she isn't exactly anxious to begin, but to get it over with, so she signals her readiness to the others.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 24, 2011)

*"Thou are so affraid of getting dirty?"* Helis grins. *"Be a man, for Zeus's bottom!"* barks the greek warrior, as he approaches the devices, and lifts it with one hand, his muscles bumping for the effort.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2011)

Following the drainage pipe, you all end up in a series of damp, muck-encrusted brick (no pun) and stone passages that wind beneath the city proper.  After wandering / flying through the sewers (what light sources, if any do you use), you suddenly hears strange 'screams' and the sound of heavy 'clicking' steps hitting the stone and trashing through the wastes... g'roks!

Reaction, please (you can also roll initiative)

[sblock]G'roks are a species native to one of the V'sori conquered worlds. They can best be described as two tons of ruthless killing machine with a stubborn persistence when tracking their prey.
G'roks cannot see and have a reduced sense of hearing, however they have six triangular nasal sensors that are placed across the front and sides of their skull, giving them an unparalleled sense of smell.
G'roks tend to eat anything smaller than themselves (are typically 10–15 feet long and weigh approximately two tons).
After several problems with a resistance group based in the sewers of Ocean City, the V'sori released dozens of g'roks into the system. Groups of these g'roks have survived by living off rats, cats, and anything else they come upon in the sewers.

The pic is from here:
http://wiki.rpg.net/images/6/6d/GRok.gif[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2011)

*"G'rocs! Don't let them come close, kill them from afar!"* states Helis, leaving the device in the ground, and extending his hand. *"Artemis, grant me thy precision!" *at this command, golden energy surges from Helis hands, taking the shape of an elaborated bow. The greek warrior makes the gesture, as if loading an arrow, and a golden energy arrow appears in place.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2011)

Siren has no source of (Or need for) light.  She finds little trouble navigating the sewers regardless of light, thanks to the same sonar-like ability that helps her navigate underwater.

"Curses, most of my powers will be useless against them, but I should still be able to assault their minds..."
She reaches out with her senses, trying to get a quick count of how many are coming
[sblock=ooc] Sonar (Accurate ultra-sonic hearing) and Telepathy to try and 'see' how many there are.
Also, is it G'roc or G'rok?  you used both.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2011)

*Octavia, The Fallen Angel PL10*

Octavia became invisible upon entering the drain pipe and disappeared down a side tunnel.  The others continued on with out her, not realizing that she was no longer in front of them.

[sblock=Mini    Stats]*Init:* +13  *Def:* +10 (2 ff) *Tough:* +10 (6 Impervious)
*Fort:* +5  *Ref:*   +15  *Will:* +12 *CMD:* 27
*Attack:* Ring: +12 *CMB:* +2
*Hero Points:* 1 + 3 (for Inspire)
*Health:* Excellent specimen of female sexuality
*Diplomacy:* +7; *Escape Artist:* +20;
*Notice:* +18; *Sense Motive:* +14 *Stealth:* +20; [/sblock]___________________________________________



Fallen Angel


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“That doesn't sound very pleasant. I can probably slow them down a bit, if they do not get here too quickly.”_


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2011)

*Aside: Earlier*
_"Where do you think you're going?"_ Siren's mental voice boomed inside Octavia's head as the 'angel' tried cutting out early.  _"You think just because no one can see you that you can escape my notice and leave us to do the job on our own?"_

[sblock=ooc]
Before you post that nobody notices you, you should check to see if that's the case.  Siren would easily notice you sneaking off with her Sonar.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2011)

*GM:*  Announcements:

perrinmiller has left the game.
jkason still needs some time to come back.

It is g'rok, not g'roc. I changed the description above a bit and added a picture.

As you all heard them, you have 1 round worth of action before they arrive.
(You can also choose to Ready or Refocus as per the rules Core p. 158)

Their initiative is rolled below. Feel free to act if you beat theirs.

Edit: Ok, Helis acts first (better modifier)     

Brick looks at Helis who just abandoned the device.
"I will take it back a bit and concentrate on defending it. If it breaks, the whole sewer crawl was for nothing."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2011)

*Sorceress*

Making use of the time they have before the beasts arrive, the Sorceress conjures a blizzard of snow and ice in front of them, covering a large portion of the sewer tunnel, that the g'roks will have to use in their direct advance.

[SBLOCK=OOC]The Blizzard is a 50-ft. diameter Cloud Area *Blast* 10 linked with a *Snare* 10 (which can only entangle). The cloud will stay there for 5 rounds.

Blast 10 - “Blizzard”
» Feat : Indirect 1
» Feat : Progression (Cloud Duration) 2
» Extra: Area (Cloud, General)
» Extra: Linked [+0]
» Flaw : Action (Full)
» Drwbk: Full Power
» Drwbk: Reduced Range 1
Snare 10 - “Freeze”
» Feat : Indirect 1
» Feat : Progression (Cloud Duration) 2
» Extra: Area (Cloud, General)
» Extra: Linked [+0]
» Flaw : Action (Full)
» Flaw : Entangle
» Drwbk: Full Power
» Drwbk: Reduced Range 1[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

[sblock=ooc]Thanks for NPCing Brick, WD. Sorry the catch up has been slower than I expected!

Ben needs light to see, and has a flashlight, but if Siren was using her sonar to navigate and guiding folks by telepathy, that seems a reasonable way to keep from calling out trouble with a bouncing light. 

I need to get him some night vision goggles, though. [/sblock]

"I'm not much good if I can't pummel a thing," Ben admits. "What's wrong with these things that we shouldn't touch them?" he asks Helis.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]No one else making preparations, readying action etc.

Will make the first round post tomorrow anyway.

Sorry, it seems I'm waiting for responses, but no one realizes that I'm waiting [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 1, 2011)

*Gemini*

Before heading into the sewers, Gemini chants and gestures in the manner his short scan of the Sorceress indicated he should, and a glowing Energy Shield appears around him.  He can only hope that it holds back the muck so he doesn't have to throw away the shoes and business suit he's wearing.

As the others note the approach of G'roks, Gemini chants some more to invoke the Frozen Armor that he's mimicked off of the Sorceress.  Meanwhile, the other Gemini just backs up and readies himself to unleash a Mental Blast on the first monster to come into line of sight.  That Gemini also holds his heavy pistol in case he needs it at some point.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for not posting sooner, got waaaay too distracted earlier this week.  Now that things are picking up again, I'll try to check every day.

Gemini leaves his laptop computer in his lair, for reference.  But he does always keep his flashlight in his briefcase in case it's needed.  So Gemini's Duplicate will hold a flashlight in his off-hand while down in the sewers until they don't need it anymore.

Sorceress powers copied (Gemini):
"Energy Shield" Force Field 8 (flaw: Full Action, drawback: Power Loss without proper gestures and incantations to cast, 1pp),
Array 4 (power feat: Alternate Power 1, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Teleport" Teleport 3 with Change Direction and Turnabout power feats plus the Accurate extra but also the Short-Range flaw, 2nd configuration is "Town Portal" Teleport 8 with Portal extra and Action: Standard flaw and Anchor/Single Place flaw and Long-Range flaw, 8pp),
Magic 8 (power feat: Alternate Power 8, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Frozen Armor" Snare 4 with the Aura and Duration: Sustained and Independent and Total Fade extras but the Action: Full and Range: Touch flaws, 2nd configuration is "Glacial Spike" Blast 4 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Turn to Ice" Petrification 8 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Duration: Instant/Lasting flaw, 3rd configuration is "Frozen Orb" Blast 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws, 4th configuration is "Blizzard" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks, 5th configuration is "Chain Lightning" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Burst/General extra, 6th configuration is "Fire Bolt" Blast 7 with the Accurate 2 power feat, 7th configuration is "Fire Ball" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Explosion/General extra, 8th configuration is "Fire Wall" Blast 4 with the Indirect 2 and Slow Fade 1 power feats and the Area: Line/General and Duration: Sustained and Independent extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 2 drawbacks, 9th configuration is "Telekinesis" Telekinesis 5 with the Subtle 1 power feat and the Damaging and Range: Perception extras but the Duration: Concentration flaw, 23pp)

Siren powers copied (Gemini's Duplicate):
Atlantean Array (only Immunity to Drowning, 1pp)
Psychic Array (Mental Blast 8, AP: Illusion 8 affecting visual/auditory senses with Progression 4 for a 100-ft.-radius, AP: Emotion Control 8, AP: Telepathy 8, not dynamic, 35pp)
Atlantean Armor (Device 1, hard to lose, Protection 5, 4pp)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2011)

Siren moves back beside Brick "Hello again, dear bodyguard. You protect it, I'll drop anything that comes close."

[sblock=ooc]Sry, hadn't even noticed there were new posts up - There's been a lot of activity in Playing the Game, and every time I check this's down low.  
Siren has no pre-buffs.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2011)

*Sorceress*

[SBLOCK=OOC]Just for the record... Sorceress's Energy Shield and Frozen Armor are still running. She activated them earlier, already.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*



Jemal said:


> Siren moves back beside Brick "Hello again, dear bodyguard. You protect it, I'll drop anything that comes close."




Ben chuckles. "I'll make sure anything wants this gadget has to get through me," he assures Siren.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2011)

[SBLOCK=Thanee][MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION] - Is the save for the blast effect of the blizzard Reflex or Fortitude?[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Voda Vosa] [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] - Do you ready an attack with your bow? if yes, please roll if you hit with the attack (Defense is 17)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Reflex, just as normal[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2011)

Three g'roks come quickly around a tunnel bend. One is stopped in it's advancement as he needs a moment to break through the clinging ice. The other two move just through it, but are greeted by Helis's glittering toxotes attacks and Gemini-Siren's mental blast. The beast is shielded by it's fury from the mental assault...

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Reflex saves vs Blast (1d20+8=25, 1d20+8=11, 1d20+8=25)
Grok 2 toghness saves vs Blast (DC 25) (1d20+13=27)
Grok 1 & 3 toughness saves (DC 20) (1d20+13=22, 1d20+13=27)
Reflex saves vs Entangle (1d20+8=9, 1d20+8=23, 1d20+8=21)
Grok 1 will save (DC 23) (1d20+13=27)

 @Voda Vosa  , do you use Autofire? do you try to hit more than one?

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Gemini (Siren) - 
 Gemini (Sorceress) - 
 Sorceress - 
Siren -
Helis -

Grok 1 - 
 Grok 2 - 
Grok 3 - 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 5, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini keeps chanting, now invoking the Glacial Spike spell that he mimicked off of the Sorceress......he just hopes it'll freeze the G'rok that his duplicate failed to stop.  Gemini's 'brother' focuses again and tries to unleash another Mental Blast on the same G'rok, then moves just in front of Gemini to shield him in case the creature gets past both of their attacks.

Gemini's duplicate says "Someone needs to intercept those things!"
[sblock=ooc]Since both powers are Perception-range, no attack rolls needed....  The G'rok just needs another DC 23 Will save against Mental Blast, and a DC 19 Toughness save against Glacial Spike's Blast, and a DC 18 Fortitude save against Glacial Spike's Petrification.

Sorceress powers copied (Gemini):
"Energy Shield" Force Field 8 (flaw: Full Action, drawback: Power Loss without proper gestures and incantations to cast, 1pp),
Array 4 (power feat: Alternate Power 1, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Teleport" Teleport 3 with Change Direction and Turnabout power feats plus the Accurate extra but also the Short-Range flaw, 2nd configuration is "Town Portal" Teleport 8 with Portal extra and Action: Standard flaw and Anchor/Single Place flaw and Long-Range flaw, 8pp),
Magic 8 (power feat: Alternate Power 8, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Frozen Armor" Snare 4 with the Aura and Duration: Sustained and Independent and Total Fade extras but the Action: Full and Range: Touch flaws, 2nd configuration is "Glacial Spike" Blast 4 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Turn to Ice" Petrification 8 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Duration: Instant/Lasting flaw, 3rd configuration is "Frozen Orb" Blast 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws, 4th configuration is "Blizzard" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks, 5th configuration is "Chain Lightning" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Burst/General extra, 6th configuration is "Fire Bolt" Blast 7 with the Accurate 2 power feat, 7th configuration is "Fire Ball" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Explosion/General extra, 8th configuration is "Fire Wall" Blast 4 with the Indirect 2 and Slow Fade 1 power feats and the Area: Line/General and Duration: Sustained and Independent extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 2 drawbacks, 9th configuration is "Telekinesis" Telekinesis 5 with the Subtle 1 power feat and the Damaging and Range: Perception extras but the Duration: Concentration flaw, 23pp)

Siren powers copied (Gemini's Duplicate):
Atlantean Array (only Immunity to Drowning, 1pp)
Psychic Array (Mental Blast 8, AP: Illusion 8 affecting visual/auditory senses with Progression 4 for a 100-ft.-radius, AP: Emotion Control 8, AP: Telepathy 8, not dynamic, 35pp)
Atlantean Armor (Device 1, hard to lose, Protection 5, 4pp)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 6, 2011)

Siren stays near Brick and the device, reinforcing her dopplegangers weak and clumsy mental thrusts with her own more experienced assault.

[sblock=ooc/combat]
Not a clue who's turn it is or what the init order is, but it seems we skipped Sirens, as Gemini's gone twice and I haven't taken my turn.
Action: Mental Blast against the same G'rok Gemini's attacking.
Auto-hit, needs a DC 25 will save.

Siren stats: 
Defense 22, Toughness+8, Fort+10, Ref+12, Will+14
special Senses: Telepathy & Sonar
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

Ben, still under the impression from Helix that direct contact with these aliens will somehow be directly harmful, hold his position against oncoming assault.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Not sure, if it is our turn now? My Initiative was pretty low. Is it my turn, yet?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sorry, I just waited to long for a post from Voda Vosa.

I declare his attack a miss.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 7, 2011)

Three g'roks come quickly around a tunnel bend. One is stopped in it's advancement as he needs a moment to break through the clinging ice. The other two move just through it, but are greeted by Helis's glittering toxotes attacks and Gemini-Siren's mental blast. The beast is shielded by it's fury from the mental assault...

The g'roks attack both Helis, one successfully hits him with it's big claw...
Gemini keeps chanting, now invoking the Glacial Spike spell that he  mimicked off of the Sorceress......he just hopes it'll freeze the G'rok  that his duplicate failed to stop.  Gemini's 'brother' focuses again and  tries to unleash another Mental Blast on the same G'rok, then moves  just in front of Gemini to shield him in case the creature gets past  both of their attacks.
 Gemini's duplicate says "Someone needs to intercept those things!"
Siren stays near Brick and the device, reinforcing her dopplegangers  weak and clumsy mental thrusts with her own more experienced assault. This assault seem finally have an effect on the creature.
Ben, still under the impression from Helix that direct contact with  these aliens will somehow be directly harmful, hold his position against  oncoming assault.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
ignore first rolls, I forgot to change the number of roll 
G'rok attacks vs Helis (DC 20) (1d20+6=22, 1d20+6=15)
Helis Toughness save (DC 29) (1d20+10=24)
Grab (DC 35) (1d20+20=23)
G'rok 1 toughness save save (DC 19) (1d20+13=19)
G'rok 1 fortitude save (DC 18) (1d20+13=33)
G'rok 1 will save (DC 23) (1d20+13=20)
G'rok 1 will save (DC 25) (1d20+13=17)

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Gemini (Siren) - 
 Gemini (Sorceress) - 
 Sorceress - 
Siren -
Helis - bruised 1, dazed

Grok 1 - bruised 2, dazed
 Grok 2 - melee with Helis
Grok 3 - melee with Helis
[/SBLOCK]

Sorceress and Helis are up and Brick is delaying


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“That wasn't as effective than I had hoped, let's see how they react to fire...”_ the Sorceress says, as she begins to gesture and speak arcane words of power, that unleash a searing-hot bolt of fire against the closest of the g'roks.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Fire Bolt - Blast 14 (Toughness DC 29) with Attack +6[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Jul 7, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

"I'm not good at standing still..." he says nervously as he watches Helis take several blows. The large man clenches his fist, but tries to stick to the guard job for now.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, I just figured that it looked like the DM was moving on and had the G'roks advance closer, breaking free of Sorceress' entangling ice, so I figured I should post my next turn's action since nobody else had posted for a few days, and some hadn't posted for about a week.  Still not sure when the next round starts, exactly.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


Let's see if we can figure it out... 

*Preparation Round*

20 Helis - Ready Bow -> G'rok 1 (declared a miss)
20 G'roks - Get closer
13 Siren - Move back to the Device
13 Gemini 2 - Mental Blast -> G'rok 1
08 Gemini 1 - Frozen Armor
06 Sorceress - Blizzard -> G'rok 1, 2, 3 (G'rok 1 is entangled)
?? Brick - Delay (Guard Device)

*Round 1*

20 Helis - ?
20 G'rok 1 - Break free of Snare
20 G'rok 2 - Move, Attack -> Helis (Bruised & Dazed)
20 G'rok 3 - Move, Attack -> Helis
13 Siren - Mental Blast -> G'rok 1 (Bruised & Dazed)
13 Gemini 2 - Mental Blast -> G'rok 1 (Bruised)
08 Gemini 1 - Glacial Spike -> G'rok 1
06 Sorceress - Fire Bolt -> G'rok 3 {one of the closer ones} {not resolved yet; Attack was a 17 and Toughness Save DC is 29}
?? Brick - Delay (Guard Device)

I think that's it... so we are just about to get to round 2 (after the result of my attack has been determined).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 8, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]One more thing...

The G'rok that is still inside the Blizzard will be affected again... *Blast* 10 linked with *Snare* 10 (which can only entangle). The cloud will stay there for 4 more rounds.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2011)

*GM:*  Almost, it is:

*Preparation Round*

20 Helis - Ready Bow -> G'rok 1 (declared a miss)
20 G'roks - Get closer
13 Siren - Move back to the Device
13 Gemini 2 - Mental Blast -> G'rok 1
08 Gemini 1 - Frozen Armor
06 Sorceress - Blizzard -> G'rok 1, 2, 3 (G'rok 1 is entangled)
?? Brick - Delay (Guard Device)

*Round 1*

20 Helis - ? *-> this is the problem*
20 G'rok 1 - Break free of Snare *(standard), Move out of effect area*
20 G'rok 2 - Move, Attack -> Helis (Bruised & Dazed)
20 G'rok 3 - Move, Attack -> Helis
13 Siren - Mental Blast -> G'rok 1 (Bruised & Dazed)
13 Gemini 2 - Mental Blast -> G'rok 1 (Bruised)
08 Gemini 1 - Glacial Spike -> G'rok 1
06 Sorceress - Fire Bolt -> G'rok 3 {one of the closer ones} {not resolved yet; Attack was a 17 and Toughness Save DC is 29}
?? Brick - Delay (Guard Device)

I'm actually waiting for another word from  @Voda Vosa  and  @jkason 

not sure while Brick isn't joining the fight (protecting the device was just my way to not have to NPC him).

If the others don't want to wait any longer, I will resolve the fire bolt now.
Staggered!


----------



## jkason (Jul 9, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *GM:*  not sure while Brick isn't joining the fight (protecting the device was just my way to not have to NPC him).












*OOC:*


In character, Helis declared that we shouldn't close / touch the G'rok, but needed to attack them from range. Brick tried to get clarification on that, assuming that Helis had some kind of information on specific dangers of the G'rok. Meanwhile, VV seems to have dropped off the thread, so I sort of got myself stuck motivationally by that. Brick's main ranged attacks are area stuff that would likely catch everyone else in a tunnel, too, so there's that complication, too.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“One of them is almost down! Get them now, while we are at an advantage! Brick! Stop lingering around there, they won't steal that thing, we need you here!”_ the Sorceress calls out to her allies.


----------



## jkason (Jul 9, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

"To hell with that self-important... " Ben mutters as Sorceress calls for help. "I can't just sit on my hands."

The broad-shouldered powerhouse barrels forward, landing a haymaker on the G'rok that seems weakest.









*OOC:*


Charge attack vs. G'rok (1d20+12=27)

Can you use All out attack and Power attack on the same attack? i.e. could I drop defense to pump attack, then trade-off the pumped attack to increase damage? Just a thought. Anyway, I believe the save DC on the unarmed attack is a 25 toughness save.

ETA, if Brick actually manages to drop his opponent, he also has the Takedown feat, so he can make a second attack if there's another opponent within 5'


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2011)

Round 1 (finish)

"To hell with that self-important... " Ben mutters as Sorceress calls for help. "I can't just sit on my hands."
 The broad-shouldered powerhouse barrels forward, landing a haymaker on the G'rok that seems weakest. It hits and hurts, but the thing still stands!
"You look weak!" Helis proclaims before missing utterly...
The g'rok's fight back... Helis manages to avoid their claws, but Brick is hit...

[SBLOCK=OOC]
jkason, yes, you can use all-out attack together with power attack 

G'rok 3 Toughness (DC 25/30) (1d20+12=21)
Helis attack (DC 17) (1d20+13=14)
G'rok attacks vs Helis (DC 20) (1d20+6=11, 1d20+6=12)
G'rok 3 attack vs Brick (DC 19) (1d20+6=20)
Brick Toughness save (DC 29) (1d20+11=18)
g'rock grapple (DC 31) (1d20+20=26)


(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - (bruised 1, staggered)
 Gemini (Siren) - 
 Gemini (Sorceress) - 
 Sorceress - 
Siren -
Helis - bruised 1

Grok 1 - bruised 2, dazed
 Grok 2 - melee with Helis
Grok 3 - bruised 2, staggered
[/SBLOCK]

Heroes' turn


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress conjures another firebolt, sending it against the G'rok, she has successfully burned before, with another solid hit, the beast might be out of the fight, she figures, hoping for the best.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 12, 2011)

Siren focuses her assault on Brick's opponent, staying back for now.

[sblock=ooc]
Will DC 25
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2011)

Round 2 (beginning)

The Sorceress conjures another firebolt, sending it against the G'rok,  she has successfully burned before, with another solid hit, the beast  might be out of the fight, she figures, ... 	but it is a wide miss, only hitting a sewer wall.
Siren focuses her assault on Brick's opponent, staying back for now. Her attack has no obvious effect.


[SBLOCK=OOC]
G'rok will (DC 25) (1d20+13=26)

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - (bruised 1, staggered)
 Gemini (Siren) - 
 Gemini (Sorceress) - 
 Sorceress - 
Siren -
Helis - bruised 1

Grok 1 - bruised 2, dazed
 Grok 2 - melee with Helis
Grok 3 - bruised 2, staggered
[/SBLOCK]

Voda Vosa, jkason, Arkhandus, you are up


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 12, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini grumbles for a moment at seeing his mimicked spells having no effect, so he tries a different, seeing the Sorceress manage to burn one herself.  So he invokes a Fire Bolt of his own, which streaks off towards the G'rok near Brick.......but his aim is a bit off as he has to avoid shooting Brick's backside.

Meanwhile, the other Gemini keeps focusing his Mental Blasts on the same G'rok that he's been fixated on from the start, hammering away at its neural pathways.....  He says "Rooks rike we're weakening them......that mind-attack of yours is rather handy, Siren," in his fake-Japanese accent.

[sblock=ooc]Gemini sends a Fire Bolt against G'rok #3 (DC 22 Toughness save if he somehow hits).

Gemini's duplicate Mental Blasts G'rok #1 again (DC 23 Will save).

The G'rok just needs another DC 23 Will save against Mental Blast, and a DC 19 Toughness save against Glacial Spike's Blast, and a DC 18 Fortitude save against Glacial Spike's Petrification.

Sorceress powers copied (Gemini):
"Energy Shield" Force Field 8 (flaw: Full Action, drawback: Power Loss without proper gestures and incantations to cast, 1pp),
Array 4 (power feat: Alternate Power 1, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Teleport" Teleport 3 with Change Direction and Turnabout power feats plus the Accurate extra but also the Short-Range flaw, 2nd configuration is "Town Portal" Teleport 8 with Portal extra and Action: Standard flaw and Anchor/Single Place flaw and Long-Range flaw, 8pp),
Magic 8 (power feat: Alternate Power 8, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Frozen Armor" Snare 4 with the Aura and Duration: Sustained and Independent and Total Fade extras but the Action: Full and Range: Touch flaws, 2nd configuration is "Glacial Spike" Blast 4 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Turn to Ice" Petrification 8 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Duration: Instant/Lasting flaw, 3rd configuration is "Frozen Orb" Blast 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws, 4th configuration is "Blizzard" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks, 5th configuration is "Chain Lightning" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Burst/General extra, 6th configuration is "Fire Bolt" Blast 7 with the Accurate 2 power feat, 7th configuration is "Fire Ball" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Explosion/General extra, 8th configuration is "Fire Wall" Blast 4 with the Indirect 2 and Slow Fade 1 power feats and the Area: Line/General and Duration: Sustained and Independent extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 2 drawbacks, 9th configuration is "Telekinesis" Telekinesis 5 with the Subtle 1 power feat and the Damaging and Range: Perception extras but the Duration: Concentration flaw, 23pp)

Siren powers copied (Gemini's Duplicate):
Atlantean Array (only Immunity to Drowning, 1pp)
Psychic Array (Mental Blast 8, AP: Illusion 8 affecting visual/auditory senses with Progression 4 for a 100-ft.-radius, AP: Emotion Control 8, AP: Telepathy 8, not dynamic, 35pp)
Atlantean Armor (Device 1, hard to lose, Protection 5, 4pp)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2011)

"That actually hurt!" Brick says, wiping blood from his lip "Now, how about you step out while you're ahead?" he says, taking another roundhouse swing.

Melee attack, G'rok 3 (1d20+10=20)


----------



## Jemal (Jul 12, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
Is that counting the bruises?  I noticed you rolled 1d20+13 just like at the start of the encounter, but with the -2 from bruises, it would be at +11, making the total 24, wouldn't it?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

Round 2 (complete)

The Sorceress conjures another firebolt, sending it against the G'rok,  she has successfully burned before, with another solid hit, the beast  might be out of the fight, she figures, ...     but it is a wide miss, only hitting a sewer wall.
Siren focuses her assault on Brick's opponent, staying back for now. Her attack has no obvious effect.

...

Gemini grumbles for a moment at seeing his mimicked spells having no  effect, so he tries a different, seeing the Sorceress manage to burn one  herself.  So he invokes a Fire Bolt of his own, which streaks off  towards the G'rok near Brick.......but his aim is a bit off as he has to  avoid shooting Brick's backside.
 Meanwhile, the other Gemini keeps focusing his Mental Blasts on the same  G'rok that he's been fixated on from the start, hammering away at its  neural pathways.....  He says "Rooks rike we're weakening them......that mind-attack of yours is rather handy, Siren," in his fake-Japanese accent.
"That actually hurt!" Brick says, wiping blood from his lip "Now, how about you step out while you're ahead?" he says, taking another roundhouse swing. It hits, but the creature doesn't fall!
Helis makes a powerful and furious attack, but the creature is saved by it's hard shell.
The g'roks' attack is even less effective, either missing out right or the blow is absorbed without problems, even as one dares to enter melee with Siren!

[SBLOCK=OOC]

firebolt misses
G'rok will save (DC 23) (1d20+13=28)
G'rok 3 toughness save (DC 25) (1d20+11=19)
Helis attack (PA 5, WA 5) (1d20+12=21)
G'rok 2 Toughness save (DC 28) (1d20+13=28)
G'rok attacks  (Siren - DC 22, Helis - DC15, Brick - DC19) (1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=16,  1d20+6=8)
Helis toughness save (DC 29) (1d20+10=17)
uses HP for ultimate effort (toughness)
(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - (bruised 1, staggered)
 Gemini (Siren) - 
 Gemini (Sorceress) - 
 Sorceress - 
Siren -
Helis - bruised 1

Grok 1 - melee with sorceress - bruised 2
 Grok 2 - melee with Helis
Grok 3 - bruised 3, staggered
[/SBLOCK]

finished. Player's turn


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2011)

*GM:*  Updated above. Player's turn.


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Ben, feeling himself on the edge of collapse, decides he might as well make sure he takes one of these creatures with him. He puts everything he has into his swing, hoping to lay the creature low.









*OOC:*


Okay, trying this All-out attack / power attack combo. -5 to defense = +5 to attack, then -5 to attack = +5 to damage DC.  I think the end result is that for this round his defense drops to 14, his attack bonus is actually unchanged, but the save DC against melee damage is now 30. Also, if he manages to drop one G'rok, he can take a second attack against another one if it's within 5' due to his Takedown feat.

melee vs. G'rok 3 (All-out / Power Attack) (1d20+10=22)


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2011)

*Sorceress*

As one of the G'roks breaks through to attack Siren, the Sorceress looks back and forth between them, and then decides to unleash a storm of lightning that miraculously (or through careful aiming) only attacks the hulking creatures.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Chain Lightning - Blast 10 with Area (Burst) and Selective on the three G'roks.

Reflex Save DC 20 to lower the Damage to 5, then Toughness Save DC 25 (or 20 with successful Reflex Save).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2011)

*"Ares, grant me the power, grant me the strength to be unstoppable!"* Helis proclaims as he advances deftly, delivering swing after swing, stab after backflip of his energy sword.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2011)

Round 3 (first half)

Ben, feeling himself on the edge of collapse, decides he might as well  make sure he takes one of these creatures with him. He puts everything  he has into his swing, hoping to lay the creature low. The hit causes the creature to stumble back only to be hit by the Sorceress' lightning...
As one of the G'roks breaks through to attack the Sorceress decides to unleash a storm of  lightning that miraculously (or through careful aiming) only attacks the  hulking creatures. Brick's opponent finally falls down and one next to her seems to be hurt as well.
*"Ares, grant me the power, grant me the strength to be unstoppable!"* Helis proclaims as he advances deftly, delivering swing after swing, stab after backflip of his energy sword. It causes some wounds, but the g'rok still stands.

...


[SBLOCK=OOC]
G'rok 3 Toughness save (DC 30) (1d20+10=26)
G'rok 1, 2, 3 Reflex saves (DC 20) (1d20+8=9, 1d20+8=15, 1d20+8=12)
G'rok 1, 2, 3  Toughness saves (DC 25) (1d20+11=19, 1d20+13=25, 1d20+9=13)
G'rok 2 Toughness saves (DC 27) (1d20+13=19)

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - (bruised 1, staggered)
 Gemini (Siren) - 
 Gemini (Sorceress) - 
 Sorceress - 
Siren -
Helis - bruised 1 (used 1 HP)

Grok 1 - melee with sorceress - bruised 3, dazed
 Grok 2 - melee with Helis - bruised 1, dazed
Grok 3 - bruised 5, staggered, unconscious
[/SBLOCK]

Arhandus and Jemal up!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 17, 2011)

*Gemini*

The Geminis now focus on the G'rok that closed with Siren, blasting that G'rok with mental and fiery attacks.

Silently, Gemini broods over how inaccurate and ineffective these powers are turning out.....  He needs to find better ones to mimic, or push his own power towards greater mimicry so as to duplicate the full force of the others' powers.  Unfortunately, that would take time, just as it took time to develop his mimicry to its current potency.  He also needed to work on improving his aim........but it would be so much easier if he just didn't have to worry about the repercussions of directing area blasts against these monsters.  Having such vulnerable 'allies' was such a burden.  He missed the good old days before the alien invasion.....  But at least the good times might return once these pests were exterminated and kicked off HIS planet.

[sblock=ooc]Gemini sends a Fire Bolt against G'rok #1 (DC 22 Toughness save), but there's no way that he hits with these terrible rolls........

Gemini's duplicate Mental Blasts G'rok #1 again (DC 23 Will save).  He'll strike before Gemini himself finishes casting the Fire Bolt.

Considering having both Geminis switch their mimic-targets soon.  Gemini misses copying Octavia's powers now......her invisibility and precise blasts were fairly useful for him to mimic.

Sorceress powers copied (Gemini):
"Energy Shield" Force Field 8 (flaw: Full Action, drawback: Power Loss without proper gestures and incantations to cast, 1pp),
Array 4 (power feat: Alternate Power 1, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Teleport" Teleport 3 with Change Direction and Turnabout power feats plus the Accurate extra but also the Short-Range flaw, 2nd configuration is "Town Portal" Teleport 8 with Portal extra and Action: Standard flaw and Anchor/Single Place flaw and Long-Range flaw, 8pp),
Magic 8 (power feat: Alternate Power 8, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Frozen Armor" Snare 4 with the Aura and Duration: Sustained and Independent and Total Fade extras but the Action: Full and Range: Touch flaws, 2nd configuration is "Glacial Spike" Blast 4 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Turn to Ice" Petrification 8 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Duration: Instant/Lasting flaw, 3rd configuration is "Frozen Orb" Blast 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws, 4th configuration is "Blizzard" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks, 5th configuration is "Chain Lightning" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Burst/General extra, 6th configuration is "Fire Bolt" Blast 7 with the Accurate 2 power feat, 7th configuration is "Fire Ball" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Explosion/General extra, 8th configuration is "Fire Wall" Blast 4 with the Indirect 2 and Slow Fade 1 power feats and the Area: Line/General and Duration: Sustained and Independent extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 2 drawbacks, 9th configuration is "Telekinesis" Telekinesis 5 with the Subtle 1 power feat and the Damaging and Range: Perception extras but the Duration: Concentration flaw, 23pp)

Siren powers copied (Gemini's Duplicate):
Atlantean Array (only Immunity to Drowning, 1pp)
Psychic Array (Mental Blast 8, AP: Illusion 8 affecting visual/auditory senses with Progression 4 for a 100-ft.-radius, AP: Emotion Control 8, AP: Telepathy 8, not dynamic, 35pp)
Atlantean Armor (Device 1, hard to lose, Protection 5, 4pp)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 17, 2011)

"You prehistoric rejects dare to drool upon atlantean royalty?"  Siren steams with anger, her disdain rippling outward, the water beneath the g'rocs churning as the waves of mental power boil the sewer-water they stand in.

[sblock=ooc]
Extra Effort to power stunt an AP for my mental Array: 
Blast 13, Area Effect(60' radius Burst), Touch range(Burst Radiates from Siren).  PF: Attack FocusX7, Selective, All-out attack, Homing, Improved CriticalX4
Using the Ultimate power Area Attack rather than Reflex save.
Use All-out attack for -5 def +5 atk, and Aggressive stance for +2 atk/-4 defense.  Siren's ticked.  
+14 attack bonus, they make DC 28 Toughness saves, I crit on a 16-20. Using selective to avoid allies.
Results: 
G'roc 1 AC 23, G'roc 2 AC 28, G'roc 3 AC 19.  None crit, so all are DC 28 Toughness saves.
If any of them miss, the water continues clinging to them and boiling and next round I get to try again as a free action.

Current Defense: 13
Fatigued(?what's the stage-one 'extra effort' fatigue again?)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2011)

Round 3 (complete)

Ben, feeling himself on the edge of collapse, decides he might as well  make sure he takes one of these creatures with him. He puts everything  he has into his swing, hoping to lay the creature low. The hit causes the creature to stumble back only to be hit by the Sorceress' lightning...
As one of the G'roks breaks through to attack the Sorceress decides to unleash a storm of  lightning that miraculously (or through careful aiming) only attacks the  hulking creatures. Brick's opponent finally falls down and one next to her seems to be hurt as well.
*"Ares, grant me the power, grant me the strength to be unstoppable!"* Helis proclaims as he advances deftly, delivering swing after swing, stab after backflip of his energy sword. It causes some wounds, but the g'rok still stands.

...

The Geminis now focus on the G'rok that closed with Siren, blasting that G'rok with mental and fiery attacks, but no no effect, as they either miss or wail to overcome the creatures bestial mind.
"You prehistoric rejects dare to drool upon atlantean royalty?" Siren steams with anger, her disdain rippling outward, the water  beneath the g'rocs churning as the waves of mental power boil the  sewer-water they stand in.
Another g'rok falls, leaving only the one fighting Helis, it's wild swing striking true and further bruising the ancient slayer...


[SBLOCK=OOC]
first fatigue level is 'winded'. All house rules are in my blog.
I'm using standard damage rules (all attacks are un-lethal unless specified otherwise) but I can change this if preferred by the group.

g'rok resists mental blast (see OOC thread for roll)
G'rok 1 & 2 Toughness save (DC 28) (1d20+10=12, 1d20+12=30)
sorry, IC suddenly stopped working 

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - (bruised 1, staggered)
 Gemini (Siren) - 
 Gemini (Sorceress) - 
 Sorceress - 
Siren - winded
Helis - bruised 2 (used 1 HP)

Grok 1 - melee with sorceress - bruised 4, unconscious
 Grok 2 - melee with Helis - bruised 1, dazed
Grok 3 - bruised 5, staggered, unconscious
[/SBLOCK]

PCs up!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress nods with approval as two of the beasts fall to their attacks. Focusing her attention on the last G'rok now, she sends a blast of ice towards the brute, hoping to freeze it and thus hinder any further attacks from it.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Glacial Spike on the last G'rok.

Toughness DC 25 (Blast 10) and
Fortitude DC 20 (Petrification 10 - "Turn to Ice" for one Round (then a new Save can be attempted))[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 17, 2011)

The water continues churning as Siren's fury manifests, coalescing around the remaining G'roc(s?).

[sblock=ooc]
I was just reading extra effort and was reminded that power stunts last for the encounter, so I'll do the exact same thing as last time.
Your post says only the one fighting hellis is standing, but the combat block at the bottom lists only G'roc 3 as unconscious, so I figured I'd roll a second attack just in case.

Use All-out attack for -5 def +5 atk, and Aggressive stance for +2 atk/-4 defense. Siren's ticked.  
+14 attack bonus, they make DC 28 Toughness saves, I crit on a 16-20. Using selective to avoid allies.
Results: 
First Attack AC 20, Second attack AC 28(If applicable)
Siren: 
Defense 13, Winded
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 17, 2011)

Helis moves a step back, and rising his hand in the air, he conjures the energy spear, that he uses to impale the G'rok.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2011)

The last g'rok falls at last under the combined attack.

You continue exploring the sewers, looking for something unusual...

roleplay at will 
and please add a notice check to your next post


----------



## Thanee (Jul 18, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Dangerous beasts,”_ the Sorceress comments. _“Everyone alright? We should move on, the noise of the fighting might attract more unwanted visitors.”_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 18, 2011)

Helis spits on the corpse of the lastly fallen beast.* "Mere brutes, that know nothing of the art of war, their poor excuse of souls now belong to Hades"* the warrior chuckles, as he closes his fist, making the lance of golden energy to disperse into thin air.


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

Ben stumbles his way back to the device after the G'roks fall. While he has no trouble hefting the machine, it's clear he's hurt.

"I agree we should find another place to be, but if we have the time, I think I could use a rest to try to get over the knocks I took from those things.









*OOC:*


Ben is Staggered at the moment. Looks like natural healing, he'd have to rest a full hour, unless someone has any kind of healing powers?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 19, 2011)

jkason said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[sblock=OOC]
You could also use a HP to make a recovery check. Hint, most of the time it is more effective to spend them in combat to avoid staggered and their likes in the first place.
No problem with waiting... I will just check for something happening (like g'rok attacks) again 
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Sorry, no healing spells. And my "healing potions" (extra Hero Points for Recovery) only work for me, I'm afraid.

I could use Ritual Magic, but ... that takes a lot longer than simply resting. 

I really should use some spare time to develop a few useful ritual spells, just in case...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 19, 2011)

*"I can only ease the burden on thou shoulders, healing and repairing is not in my sphere of competence." *states Helis, offering himself to carry the device.


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> You could also use a HP to make a recovery check. Hint, most of the time it is more effective to spend them in combat to avoid staggered and their likes in the first place.
> No problem with waiting... I will just check for something happening (like g'rok attacks) again
> [/sblock]




Having Helis offer to carry his burden seems to wound Ben's pride. He stands taller, saying, "Actually, I'm feeling a lot better already. Body must be better at fixing itself than I thought. Let's go."









*OOC:*


Sorry, I keep managing to space on Hero Points. Given Brick's enhanced constitution, it actually seems like using it to roll a recover after the fact (which can only fail on a 1 for him) has a better chance of succeeding, depending on the DC of the damage, though obviously the limitations of being staggered in combat make trying to prevent it preferable.
Recovery check (1d20+10=16)

If we say we wait two minutes, Brick and Helis should be able to make recovery checks vs their bruises now. Otherwise, Brick will be rid of his in 10 minutes, I believe.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 19, 2011)

Helis grins.* "Thy are made of the stuff true warriors are made off."* he says approvingly.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 20, 2011)

The Sorceress is able to detect a false wall. Behind it, the sewers open to a natural tunnel system -> the Caverns, the hideout of the Undergrounders. Not long after entering their turf, you are greeted by a small group of them. The clothes of them look like they wore them for quite some time, but their blasters seem very functional. Their bodies show various obvious mutations (purplr skin, scales, antenna, ...). Greeting you, they insist to bring you to their leader. It sounds more like an invitation than a command.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Greetings! We are very interested in talking to your leader. In fact, this is exactly why we came here. So lead the way, we will follow. And no worries, we come as friends,”_ the Sorceress says to them.


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Ben falls back on his 'stoic muscle' role, letting the more charismatic Sorceress handle the interaction while he hides behind the task of carrying the device. He does try to catch Siren's eye, though, then does his best to 'think hard,' hoping she catches his thoughts.

[sblock="hard thinking"]_Can you get a read on these critters? Are they just playing nice to lead us into an ambush?"_[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 21, 2011)

Helis smiles with murderous intent, watching at each of the mutants, and fixing the image in his head, to compare it to the future image of all of them horribly mutilated. He chuckles to himself, his eyes sparkling with golden energy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2011)

The Undergrounders nod in agreement and lead you through a winding  labyrinth of cavern tunnels, old mining shafts and sewer systems. As you  arrive at your destination, you are pretty sure you wouldn't have found  it without them. The 'town' looks primitive, but the people seem  healthy and you can also spot some kids strolling around. Their have to  be some way to get more air into this, as it smells fresh and clean.

You find another surprise as you already know the leader of the  'settlement': it is the woman you saved from the jail: Valerie Ramirez.  She is flanked by two men.

All-in-all, there seem to be around 50 undergrounders who are in the condition to fight, if necessary.

"Greetings! What brings you to this community?" She asks friendly, but seems to avoid looking at Helis.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Greetings, Valerie! Good to see you again. I hope everything went well?”_ the Sorceress asks.

_“So, what do we want? You obviously know who we represent, so we can skip over that part. What we are looking for, is the power source, Terron created some time ago. It is our understanding, that this community has knowledge about its whereabouts. We would like to share that knowledge and make use of it. And we are aware, that you won't just give it to us like that, so name your price.”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2011)

"We don't need anything fancy down here:
bring us useful clothes, med base kits, water purifying tablets and maybe some sweets for the kids.
If you do this, I will show you the way. Is this acceptable?" Valerie explains and asks.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“That does sound fair enough to me. We will see what we can get,”_ the Sorceress replies, looking at her allies to see if there are any objections.

_“I will attune myself to a point outside of your realm to open a portal for our return, in order not to attract too much unwanted attention. We will then head to the same entrance we used this time from there.”_


----------



## Jemal (Jul 21, 2011)

Siren catches Bricks eye and reads his thoughts, nodding to him that she understands, appearing slightly impressed at his continued shouldering of the device despite injuries and offers of assistance.

The atlantean princess turns her mind to focus on the undergrounders around them, not probing too deeply to be noticed, but scanning surface thoughts for any malice or hints of betrayal/violence while the sorceress speaks.
Siren avoids scanning Valerie, out of respect to her leadership roll.
(Unless she senses something amiss with the followers)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2011)

Siren can sends a myriad of different thoughts or feelings. Hope that they will get the much needed food and medicine. Relieve you seem to agree with their offer. Fear and resentment for Helis, as they heard how he cut down a harmless prisoner.

The deal seems genuine, as far as you can tell.


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Ben nods at Sorceress' look, glad for the baseline requests of the community. _This is more like it. Helping folks survive,_ he thinks with relief.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 27, 2011)

*Gemini*

The Geminis just follow silently, brooding.  As the others discuss a deal with the Undergrounders, the taller Gemini says "Sure, we'll bring you some supplies.  Just lead us back the way we came and we'll go pick up some stuff.  No problem.  Acquisitions are practically my specialty.  Or close enough.  Any others want to come along, of course, they can."

He starts familiarizing himself with the area's details, but doesn't much around much, so as not to stray from the leader's sight.  Just enough to hopefully use the portal spell that he copied off of the Sorceress, if needed.  Meanwhile, the shorter, Asian-looking Gemini takes a look at Helis and focuses on the Greek warrior, subconsciously analyzing the man's mystical armaments and physique for any anomalies from normal human physiology.....  After a few seconds, he materializes replicas of Helis' armor and weapons on himself.  Then he morphs his appearance to resemble Kevin Sorbo from the old TV series Hercules: The Legendary Journeys.  It occurs to him that emulating Helis' appearance _too much_ would be a bad thing around that Valerie lady, given Helis' earlier behavior.  He also notes that as usual, his mimicry was imperfect; while he seems to have copied the physical and mystical properties of Helis' weaponry, his armor is a slightly crude copy and is particularly flawed in its mystical aura emulation.  At least he was getting more practice at such mimicry.....

After sufficient study of the immediate surroundings, Gemini says "Alright, I'm ready to go," and the other Gemini nods.

[sblock=ooc]Gemini's Duplicate now uses Mimic Powers on Helis, for the following results: Weapon Master Array (Hypastes - Strike 8 with Penetrating and Autofire 1 and PF: Split attack 2 and PF: Alternate Power 2, 28 pp; AP Phyla - Strike 8 with Penetrating and Secondary Effect and PF: Thrown and PF: Reach 1; AP Toxotes - Blast 8 with Autofire 1 and PF: Precise and PF: Improved Range 1), and Heracles Armor (Hard to lose, Device 3, 12 pp, Protection 3, Shield 4, Immunity 2 - critical hits, Enhanced Strength 4, and Super Strength 1 with PF: Shockwave).  Follows up by using Morph to change appearance.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 27, 2011)

Helis grunts. *"I don't like when thy do that. I won't tolerate it for long."* the greek man says with his usual cheerful charismatic personality.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 30, 2011)

so, what's the plan????


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Then it is settled. We will see what we can come up with, and once we got enough together, we will be back.”_

Once they have left the caverns and are back in the sewers, the Sorceress looks for a suitable spot a bit away from the hidden entrance, where she attunes herself to, in order to be able to teleport there later.

Then she turns to her allies:

_“Alright, looks like it's time to form a plan... where will we get supplies from?”_


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 31, 2011)

"Anwhere we want," Gemini replies.  "Plenty of shmucks on the surface to get supplies from."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 31, 2011)

Friendly DM suggestions:
Rich alien-collaborators tend to have some really good food at medicine stuff stored in private ware houses. But they are heavily guarded (either by drones (only high profile collaborators), cops who receive an 'extra', or privately hired thugs).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 31, 2011)

OOC: That sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 1, 2011)

*"I have seen some vaults full of treasures and crates containing endless food in the docks, where we meet. I killed some guards, just to see what was there but then it was getting late, so I left. Perhaps we might get what we need from there."* says Helis, rubbing his angular chin.


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Ben frowns. "I think you're a little eager to go killing folk," Ben says to Helis, "but I suppose if we have to take the supplies, taking them from collaborators is better than robbing the poor,

"That is, if you don't have the contacts to get us supplies with a little less hitting?" he asks the twins.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 1, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Well, I don't mind if we take the goods violently, as long as it is hitting the right people... killing two birds with one stone.”_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 2, 2011)

*"What kind of evildoers are thy people anyway?" *Helis remarks, rising his right eyebrow. *"I will tare down walls, cut down heads and spill intestines, I don't care whose, as long as I get what I desire. Know that."*


----------



## jkason (Aug 2, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*



Voda Vosa said:


> *"What kind of evildoers are thy people anyway?" *Helis remarks, rising his right eyebrow.




"I'm a freedom fighter, not a villain," Ben objects. He seems about to say more, then sighs.

"Well, the longer we wait, the hungrier those folks down there get. So Gemini can send word to his contacts on the way, and if he gets a quick response, great. If not, I guess we hit the warehouses."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 2, 2011)

*"Freedom?"* Helis almost spits the word, with a sardonica laugh. *"There's no such thing."*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 3, 2011)

[MENTION=13966]Arkhandus[/MENTION] , you can decide if your character has the contacts or not. Will advance after your post.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Well, in this world, at least it feels like we are free. Where I have been before, everything felt like it was guided by an invisible hand, which pointed every step and every move I made,”_ the Sorceress says, while they wait for the Gemini-Twins to fill them in on their contacts. _“Compared to that, this here definitely is the very definition of Freedom!”_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 3, 2011)

*"Thou perception of of Freedom is biased by thou previous life experiences. The fact that thy not see the hand of the gods guiding thy acts, doesn't mean they are not there. I, a titan of the gods, am a living proof of that."* Helis says, as if scowling. 


_OOC: He's such a d*ck _


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“So you are the proof, that the gods exist and guide us in everything they do? Interesting... I wouldn't have known that if you wouldn't have told me.”_

_Which kind of invalidates the point, but I guess I better do not tell him that..._ the Sorceress thinks.

_“Anyways, I definitely prefer this kind of guidance over the other. At least it feels like it isn't there.”_


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 5, 2011)

".......Perhaps the snazzy attire has mislead you to believe us wealthy businessmen, which may well be true, but even so I certainly wouldn't see fit to prove your assumptions right or wrong.  I rarely needed 'contacts' to find, learn, or acquire anything before the invasion, and could quite easily find some if and when I felt like it.  But at the moment we lack the time for that, so I simply intend to go out and directly acquire the materials we need.  Exactly how I go about that depends on if any of you bleeding hearts intend to 'assist'.  What I've observed of the Sorceress' abilities inclines me to believe that we can simply teleport into a building, so long as we can see through a window to aim the teleport.  Then teleport back out once we grab some supplies.  Repeat until we have enough supplies gathered, then use the Sorceress' magic doorways to deliver the goods to the Undergrounders," the older-looking Gemini replies after the group has discussed what to do.

"So," he adds after a moment, "if you want to raid some rich traitors' warehouses, that's up to you.  I'd rather not bother with such a risky operation when easier alternatives are readily available, but I'm willing to go along with whatever you all think is best...."

[sblock=ooc]Sorry, didn't check the site for a few days, preoccupied this week.  Gemini doesn't have the Contacts or Connections feats and a Hero Point only allows gaining one for a single round.  Besides, he never really needed them when he could just impersonate anyone he needed to before when infiltrating places, and he had allies before to copy movement powers or stealth powers off of.  Not so much now.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2011)

*"Fair enough. That seems easier, although not a lot of fun." *comments Helis, nodding in approval.


----------



## jkason (Aug 5, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Ben nods. "Sounds less bloody, so let's give it a go."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“I am certain, that your blade will taste enough blood (or whatever those things have) in the near future,”_ the Sorceress says reassuringly.

_“Just remember, I can only attune myself to one place at a time, so the portal I can open will go into the sewers, and I will keep it there, for obvious reasons. Of course, Gemini, if you can mimic my powers well enough, you could use it somewhere else. Anyways, I still think we should hit one of the traitors' warehouses. It just seems the right thing to do. I suppose they will all be guarded, so in any case, we need to avoid those, or stand against them, and then it would be better to have enemies before us.”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2011)

*OOC:*




> we can simply teleport into a building, so long




Which building? Food is rationed for all but the richest (who are also collaborates) and medicine more so. It's not like that they are easily acquirable from a supermarket. If this were the case, the undergrounders wouldn't need your help to get it.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 11, 2011)

*Gemini*

"I suppose I will just have to rely on your portal to the Undergrounders then, Sorceress......  Since it looks like we have a raid on our hands, I'll need to open a portal into the warehouse for the rest of you once I get inside.  Wait here for a bit, and I'll find a suitable warehouse I suppose......" the older-looking Gemini says.  He studies the vicinity carefully so he can open a portal to this location later.

Then he heads for the nearest collaborator's warehouse that he can think of.  Gemini keeps his magic barrier active, and chants an incantation to Teleport himself up onto the roof of a nearby building.  From there, he continues teleporting from rooftop to rooftop until close enough to get a look at the target warehouse and try to find a window with a clear view inside (chanting more teleportation spells if needed to get into position for a clear view into the warehouse, and watching for signs of any guards or other defenses before deciding where to teleport in).

As Gemini teleports between rooftops, the other Gemini, appearing younger and Asian, stays with the rest of the group while awaiting telepathic intel-reports from his 'brother'.  He continues to wear the armor copied off of Helis, and stands ready for the portal.

[sblock=ooc]Not really the kind of answers Gemini was looking for, folks.....  Basically all you agreed to was that we should teleport in to grab the supplies and then teleport out.  Gemini was asking if any of you intended to 'help' and whether or not you were intent on raiding some traitors'/collaborators' warehouses.  And I wasn't expecting supermarkets etc. to be viable options in the alien-occupation scenario anyway.

Gemini's alternative is to just personally teleport into a bunch of random people's homes and steal their food until he has enough gathered to take back to the Undergrounders.  Thus the "you bleedin' hearts" comment.  Gemini is fairly sure at this point that Brick is a softie "hero" type while Sorceress and Siren seem more like situationally heroic or not.  Gemini's more concerned with results than means.  But since everyone _seems _to be _vaguely _agreeing to raid warehouses......he'll go with that unnecessarily-risky idea.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 11, 2011)

*"Great, open the gates, so I can lay waste to those treasure vaults, and collect the spoils."* Helis states, outstretching his arm, and making the Phyla of Ares appears in his hand in a golden flash of light.


----------



## jkason (Aug 11, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Ben bites his lip as he sees Helis ready himself for destruction. He's not looking forward to the fight, but he supposes if the bloodthirsty warrior has to kill someone, he'd rather it was the invaders than other innocents. He holds his ground and waits for the signal from the near twin.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2011)

Gemini is easily able to find a collaborator's ware house. Problem: Not a sufficient view to check out the interior before teleporting inside the building. The few windows are blackened. On the outside, he sees two drones standing ready and being watchful.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorceress' Teleport is Accurate (it doesn't require line of sight or a detailed description of the destination, "inside that building" should be enough; the biggest downside is, that you simply do not know what you might run into there).


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 13, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini grits his teeth in annoyance, but focuses and chants, trying to teleport 'blindly' into the building, hoping for the best.....  He tries to aim for somewhere inside near the end of the warehouse opposite the main entrance.

The other Gemini, wearing the replica Heracles Armor, says "Be ready....."

[sblock=ooc]Sorceress powers copied (Gemini):
"Energy Shield" Force Field 8 (flaw: Full Action, drawback: Power Loss without proper gestures and incantations to cast, 1pp),
Array 4 (power feat: Alternate Power 1, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Teleport" Teleport 3 with Change Direction and Turnabout power feats plus the Accurate extra but also the Short-Range flaw, 2nd configuration is "Town Portal" Teleport 8 with Portal extra and Action: Standard flaw and Anchor/Single Place flaw and Long-Range flaw, 8pp),
Magic 8 (power feat: Alternate Power 8, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Frozen Armor" Snare 4 with the Aura and Duration: Sustained and Independent and Total Fade extras but the Action: Full and Range: Touch flaws, 2nd configuration is "Glacial Spike" Blast 4 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Turn to Ice" Petrification 8 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Duration: Instant/Lasting flaw, 3rd configuration is "Frozen Orb" Blast 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws, 4th configuration is "Blizzard" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks, 5th configuration is "Chain Lightning" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Burst/General extra, 6th configuration is "Fire Bolt" Blast 7 with the Accurate 2 power feat, 7th configuration is "Fire Ball" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Explosion/General extra, 8th configuration is "Fire Wall" Blast 4 with the Indirect 2 and Slow Fade 1 power feats and the Area: Line/General and Duration: Sustained and Independent extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 2 drawbacks, 9th configuration is "Telekinesis" Telekinesis 5 with the Subtle 1 power feat and the Damaging and Range: Perception extras but the Duration: Concentration flaw, 23pp)

Helis powers copied (Gemini's Duplicate):
Weapon Master Array (Hypastes - Strike 8 with Penetrating and Autofire 1 and PF: Split attack 2 and PF: Alternate Power 2, 28 pp; AP Phyla - Strike 8 with Penetrating and Secondary Effect and PF: Thrown and PF: Reach 1; AP Toxotes - Blast 8 with Autofire 1 and PF: Precise and PF: Improved Range 1)
Heracles Armor (Hard to lose, Device 3, 12 pp, Protection 3, Shield 4, Immunity 2 - critical hits, Enhanced Strength 4, and Super Strength 1 with PF: Shockwave).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2011)

Magic_Gemini is lucky, re-materializing behind some crates inside the warehouse. The air smells old and fishy and he hears something moving around. The light is very dim but he sees some shadows pass along...

Notice check required to discern more information.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 14, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini breathes a sigh of relief, but isn't ready to turn on his flashlight and potentially draw attention to himself yet.  He takes a look around from where he stands, trying to get some bearings.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2011)

A half dozen shapes are moving around. At least two move with the metallic steps of drones. But some shapes are bigger and move more fluid: K'tharen!


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2011)

Gemini frowns and starts chanting and gesturing again, fully aware that this is going to draw some attention to him.  But he casts the spell anyway and Teleports himself out of there, back outside and this time on the roof of the warehouse.  Then he chants some more to open the portal to the group, and he steps through the portal.

After emerging in front of the group, he says "There's at least a couple of drones and multiple K'tharen inside there, and they were too close for me to open a portal inside.  Would've taken too long.  So I've opened a portal on the roof instead.  They probably heard me chanting the blasted spell, so it's unlikely we'll have a stealthy entrance now, but that plan went out the blackened window when it turned out that the whole place is probably crawling with drones and K'tharen.  So if we're going to go through with this, we may as well portal over to the roof, smash our way in from up there, drop in with guns, or I guess spells and fists and lawn darts, blazing, then book it once we grab some supplies."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


The Portal spell works a little different. You attune yourself to a location (not sure how long this takes), and afterwards you can cast the spell from anywhere to open a portal, that will bring anyone stepping through to the destination location (I don't think it is two-way). You do not have to cast the portal spell at the destination!


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Ben cracks his knuckles.

"Let's do this, then. Might be best to do a little dividing. Some of us can try to hold off and distract the drones while the rest get busy shuttling supplies through to the underground. Assuming we can keep the drones busy long enough, when we're done, those of us tussling can follow through and Sorceress can snap the portal shut."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 15, 2011)

*"Just point me where destruction shall be brought to!" *Proclaims the greek titan, eager to claim lives of whatever stands against him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2011)

I will rule that the incantation/gesture flaw doesn't make stealth impossible, so there is a good chance Gemini got out unnoticed.

The portal would be two ways, until specified it is not by the creator.

The time spent in the warehouse was not enough to attune to this place.

If Gemini goes back, creating the portal to end by the others so they could step through would only be a full-round action.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 17, 2011)

Gemini steps back through the portal, followed by his 'brother' as he says "Follow me.  You'll have to break in through the roof."

[sblock=ooc]Pocket Ultimate Power describes the Portal extra as "You open a portal or gateway between two points as a free action.  The portal is 5 feet-by-5 feet in size.  Anyone stepping through (a move action) is transported.  The portal remains open as long as you concentrate.  You can apply Progression feats to increase the size of your portal."

By my reading at least, it's two-way and Gemini can step through his own portal.  He attuned himself to the area near the group first for a few minutes, then left, and once he regular-teleported up to the roof, he then switched to the Teleport (Portal) alternate power and used that to open the portal between that rooftop and the attuned location (the party's location).  Then stepped through.  He's still concentrating on maintaining it (concentration is normally a standard action, so it still gives him a move action to step through the portal).

The portal is open between the rooftop of the warehouse, and the ground near where the party exited the sewer system or whatever, since that's where Gemini attuned himself.  Couldn't risk waiting long enough inside to attune himself to the interior of the warehouse, so he hasn't bothered with that.

I figured the incantations for Sorceress' spells would expose Gemini's position to the enemies, and he isn't willing to stand there in the dark warehouse jabbering out mumbo jumbo for several seconds while enemies close in and take pot shots at him.  Now, Gemini isn't intricately familiar with the abilities of drones and K'tharen, so he isn't willing to risk his life on the off-chance that they're deaf enough and blind enough not to notice him standing there jabbering for so long.  Gemini is neither that reckless nor that selfless nor that naive.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 17, 2011)

*Sorceress*









*OOC:*


Okies! Good to know, that it works both ways. 








_“There is no point in waiting, right? So, let's go!”_

Making sure her defensive powers are active (Energy Shield and Frozen Armor), the Sorceress is ready to begin the assault (stealth wouldn't really work, anymore, at this point).

_“I'm glad I memorized a spot in the sewers that is not in the immediate vincinity to our destination, that way, even if they manage to follow us somehow, they shouldn't be able to know where we were heading. We should make sure, that we do not leave too much of a trail, when we get there, though.”_


----------



## jkason (Aug 17, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Brick smiles.

"Breaking things is what I'm built for," the broad-shouldered redhead says. When everyone's ready, he has Gemini point him toward the spot on the roof that should land them closest to the supplies, then raises both fists in the air, ready to bust through.









*OOC:*


I'm assuming there isn't any kind of skylight. Also assuming I don't need to make an attack roll against the whole roof, so Ben would go ahead and apply his All-out Attack / Power Attack combo to bump his damage to DC 30, hoping to bust through the roof with the first attack.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 17, 2011)

After Brick made a hole in the ceiling, Helis shouted.* "Into the breach! Today we bask in the glory of victory and destruction!"* and he leaps into the building, girthing teeth and ready to kill!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2011)

Surprise round (begin)

The heroes/villains give the 3 drones and 2 K'tharen inside a hell of a surprise!

The warehouse has a concrete floor, metal walls and ceiling and is only sparely lighted lighted by bluish fluorescent lights. Wooden and metal crates make the interior like some sort of labyrinth... all but the center, where brick lands and the alien invaders look quite surprised.

[SBLOCK=OOC]

The dim light gives everyone concealment (unless negated by special senses, etc)

No HP refresh yet. We assume Siren does work on something else, because Jemal cannot post at the moment.


---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Gemini (Helis) - 
 Gemini (Sorceress) - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - (used 1 HP)

K'tharen 1 - 
 K'tharen 2 - 
5 drones (2 are outside) - 
[/SBLOCK]

PCs up! Please roll initiative with your surprise action post!


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 18, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini begins chanting and gesturing as soon as Brick jumps down into the warehouse.  He steps over by the edge of the new hole in the roof and sends a magical Fire Bolt hurtling down at one of the alien guards inside!

At the same time, Gemini's 'brother' steps over to the edge wearing his replica Heracles Armor, materializing his own Toxotes in emulation of Helis, and launches it at the same target as his 'brother'!  Then Gemini-Helis hops down beside Brick, trying to land out of Brick's way.

[sblock=ooc]"Magic" Gemini casts a Fire Bolt at the first K'tharen he can see through the hole brick made, or a drone in there if he cannot see any K'tharen yet from up on the roof.  The "Hoplite" Gemini Duplicate launches a Toxotes attack at the same target before jumping down beside Brick.

Sorceress powers copied (Gemini):
"Energy Shield" Force Field 8 (flaw: Full Action, drawback: Power Loss without proper gestures and incantations to cast, 1pp),
Array 4 (power feat: Alternate Power 1, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Teleport" Teleport 3 with Change Direction and Turnabout power feats plus the Accurate extra but also the Short-Range flaw, 2nd configuration is "Town Portal" Teleport 8 with Portal extra and Action: Standard flaw and Anchor/Single Place flaw and Long-Range flaw, 8pp),
Magic 8 (power feat: Alternate Power 8, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Frozen Armor" Snare 4 with the Aura and Duration: Sustained and Independent and Total Fade extras but the Action: Full and Range: Touch flaws, 2nd configuration is "Glacial Spike" Blast 4 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Turn to Ice" Petrification 8 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Duration: Instant/Lasting flaw, 3rd configuration is "Frozen Orb" Blast 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws, 4th configuration is "Blizzard" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks, 5th configuration is "Chain Lightning" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Burst/General extra, 6th configuration is "Fire Bolt" Blast 7 with the Accurate 2 power feat, 7th configuration is "Fire Ball" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Explosion/General extra, 8th configuration is "Fire Wall" Blast 4 with the Indirect 2 and Slow Fade 1 power feats and the Area: Line/General and Duration: Sustained and Independent extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 2 drawbacks, 9th configuration is "Telekinesis" Telekinesis 5 with the Subtle 1 power feat and the Damaging and Range: Perception extras but the Duration: Concentration flaw, 23pp)

Helis powers copied (Gemini's Duplicate):
Weapon Master Array (Hypastes - Strike 8 with Penetrating and Autofire 1 and PF: Split attack 2 and PF: Alternate Power 2, 28 pp; AP Phyla - Strike 8 with Penetrating and Secondary Effect and PF: Thrown and PF: Reach 1; AP Toxotes - Blast 8 with Autofire 1 and PF: Precise and PF: Improved Range 1)
Heracles Armor (Hard to lose, Device 3, 12 pp, Protection 3, Shield 4, Immunity 2 - critical hits, Enhanced Strength 4, and Super Strength 1 with PF: Shockwave).[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 18, 2011)

As Helis drops to the ground, he throws his golden spear towards one of the K'tharen, and then materializes his Hypastes and approaches the enemy, to continue the onslaught.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress looks down into the warehouse. Figuring, that they do not want to damage the goods, she decides for a more surgical strike against the guards standing between them and their target.

Her spell releases a burst of lightning that bounces between their enemies on the ground.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Chain Lightning on the 5 targets in the warehouse (Toughness DC 25; reduced to DC 20 with a successful Reflex DC 20)[/SBLOCK]









*OOC:*


Siren can stay on guard, in order to warn us if more enemies approach.


----------



## jkason (Aug 18, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Brick takes a second to right himself, then smiles at the surprised aliens. He braces himself, then slams his hands together, sending a shockwave out toward the densest collection of targets.









*OOC:*


Shockwave cone, 100 feet at its widest (10 x str bonus). DC 20 Reflex to halve damage. Description says it inflicts physical damage "equal to your Strength bonus." I think that means they also make a DC 25 toughness save? 







Initiative (1d20+2=8)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2011)

*Surprise round*

Gemini begins chanting and gesturing as soon as Brick jumps down into  the warehouse.  He steps over by the edge of the new hole in the roof  and sends a magical Fire Bolt hurtling down at one of the alien guards  inside!
 At the same time, Gemini's 'brother' steps over to the edge wearing his  replica Heracles Armor, materializing his own Toxotes in emulation of  Helis, and launches it at the same target as his 'brother'!  Then  Gemini-Helis hops down beside Brick, trying to land out of Brick's way.
As Helis drops to the ground, he throws his golden spear towards one of  the K'tharen, and then materializes his Hypastes and approaches the  enemy, to continue the onslaught.
The Sorceress looks down into the warehouse. Figuring, that they do not  want to damage the goods, she decides for a more surgical strike against  the guards standing between them and their target.
 Her spell releases a burst of lightning that bounces between their enemies on the ground.
Brick takes a second to right himself, then smiles at the surprised  aliens. He braces himself, then slams his hands together, sending a  shockwave out toward the densest collection of targets.

After the 'smoke' clears and many crates are smashed by Brick's shockwave, only one shark-like alien is still standing...

[SBLOCK=OOC]

Drone Initiative, K'tharen Initiative (1d20+3=15, 1d20+6=10)
K'tharen Toughness vs Firebolt (DC 22) (1d20+9=26)
K'tharen Toughness vs Phyla (DC 25) (1d20+9=27)
K'tharen/Drone  reflex vs Chain Lightning (DC 20) (1d20+8=28, 1d20+8=10, 1d20+7=9,  1d20+7=9, 1d20+7=18)
K'tharen/Drone  toughness vs Chain Lightning (DC 25) (1d20+9=22, 1d20+9=28, 1d20+7=25,  1d20+7=22, 1d20+7=19)
K'tharen/Drone  reflex vs Shockwave (DC 25) (1d20+8=11, 1d20+8=11, 1d20+7=12)
K'tharen/Drone  toughness vs Shockwave (DC 25) (1d20+9=23, 1d20+9=12, 1d20+7=20)

---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Gemini (Helis) - 
 Gemini (Sorceress) - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - (used 1 HP)

K'tharen 1 - 1 bruised
 K'tharen 2 - out, damage next round from phyla
2 drones outside - 
[/SBLOCK]

Gemini and Helis up, then aliens!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 19, 2011)

*"Now thy taste the fury of the gods!"* Helis claims, as he swings his sword at the shark like alien. His sword bounces off the scales of the creatures.* "Demon! You'll not escape your destiny again! I'll have thy head in a pike!"*


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 20, 2011)

*Gemini*

"*DO try not to destroy what we came here for...."* the Helis-look-alike Gemini insists, looking about at the destruction Brick and Sorceress just unleashed.  Then he launches another Toxotes attack at the remaining K'tharen, as the other Gemini rains down a Fire Bolt on that same K'tharen.  Unfortunately, both strikes go wide as the two Geminis appear to be having trouble adapting to these new powers.

[sblock=ooc]Repeating last round's attacks, on the remaining K'tharen inside the warehouse.........  And I'm beginning to seriously hate the ENW diceroller.  It has a major hate-on for Gemini doing anything useful.

Sorceress powers copied (Gemini):
"Energy Shield" Force Field 8 (flaw: Full Action, drawback: Power Loss without proper gestures and incantations to cast, 1pp),
Array 4 (power feat: Alternate Power 1, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Teleport" Teleport 3 with Change Direction and Turnabout power feats plus the Accurate extra but also the Short-Range flaw, 2nd configuration is "Town Portal" Teleport 8 with Portal extra and Action: Standard flaw and Anchor/Single Place flaw and Long-Range flaw, 8pp),
Magic 8 (power feat: Alternate Power 8, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Frozen Armor" Snare 4 with the Aura and Duration: Sustained and Independent and Total Fade extras but the Action: Full and Range: Touch flaws, 2nd configuration is "Glacial Spike" Blast 4 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Turn to Ice" Petrification 8 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Duration: Instant/Lasting flaw, 3rd configuration is "Frozen Orb" Blast 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws, 4th configuration is "Blizzard" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks, 5th configuration is "Chain Lightning" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Burst/General extra, 6th configuration is "Fire Bolt" Blast 7 with the Accurate 2 power feat, 7th configuration is "Fire Ball" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Explosion/General extra, 8th configuration is "Fire Wall" Blast 4 with the Indirect 2 and Slow Fade 1 power feats and the Area: Line/General and Duration: Sustained and Independent extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 2 drawbacks, 9th configuration is "Telekinesis" Telekinesis 5 with the Subtle 1 power feat and the Damaging and Range: Perception extras but the Duration: Concentration flaw, 23pp)

Helis powers copied (Gemini's Duplicate):
Weapon Master Array (Hypastes - Strike 8 with Penetrating and Autofire 1 and PF: Split attack 2 and PF: Alternate Power 2, 28 pp; AP Phyla - Strike 8 with Penetrating and Secondary Effect and PF: Thrown and PF: Reach 1; AP Toxotes - Blast 8 with Autofire 1 and PF: Precise and PF: Improved Range 1)
Heracles Armor (Hard to lose, Device 3, 12 pp, Protection 3, Shield 4, Immunity 2 - critical hits, Enhanced Strength 4, and Super Strength 1 with PF: Shockwave).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2011)

*R**ound 1*

*"Now thy taste the fury of the gods!"* Helis claims, as he swings his sword at the shark like alien. His sword bounces off the scales of the creatures.* "Demon! You'll not escape your destiny again! I'll have thy head in a pike!"
*"*DO try not to destroy what we came here for...."*  the Helis-look-alike Gemini insists, looking about at the destruction  Brick and Sorceress just unleashed.  Then he launches another Toxotes  attack at the remaining K'tharen, as the other Gemini rains down a Fire  Bolt on that same K'tharen.  Unfortunately, both strikes go wide as the  two Geminis appear to be having trouble adapting to these new powers.
The remaining K'tharen strikes with his cybernetic enhanced claws at Helis futilely.


[SBLOCK=OOC]

K'tharen claw attack (1d20+9=14)

---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Gemini (Helis) - 
 Gemini (Sorceress) - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - (used 1 HP)

K'tharen 1 - 1 bruised
 K'tharen 2 - out
2 drones outside - 
[/SBLOCK]

Players up, then aliens again!


----------



## jkason (Aug 22, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Ben shrugs. "What can I say? I always was prone to breaking my toys as a kid."

Seeing the lone standing alien, Ben leaps across the room, trying to pin the creature to the floor as he did Helis a few days prior.









*OOC:*


Darn, I hope that hits. Hate to waste a nat 20 on the grapple check.

Okay, hopefully I got the mechanics right:

Charge (+2) and All-Out Attack (+5) for an attack bonus of 17, Defense of 12 (eep!). DC 25 toughness save on a hit. Also on a hit, use Improved Grab to make an immediate grapple check, then use Chokehold to start choking out the final alien for a (hopefully) quick subduing.

All-Out Charge attack; Grapple Check (1d20+17=21, 1d20+20=40)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 23, 2011)

K'tharen toughness save below.
Undamaged, but grappled. All hear the soundsof the warehouse entrance opening...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress, still standing on the roof an looking down, waits for the reinforcements to arrive, which can't take long, as there were some drones spotted outside of the building.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Hold Action

When new opponents arrive, I will use the Chain Lightning (Selective Area Blast) on them, again (Reflex 20 - success: Toughness 20 / failure: Toughness 25).[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Aug 23, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Brick starts working over the pinned alien, but the movement catches his eye and his hold on the creature slips....









*OOC:*


Grapple rules are still a bit fuzzy to me. Looks like the first grapple check allowed Brick to Pin, which activated his Chokehold feat. He can now damage the alien while maintaining the pin due to his Improved Grapple, right? alien defense at a -4 due to pin, round 2 of suffocation.

Ugh. Nat 20 first round, now a nat 1.   Melee attack probably missed, too, but if it hit, DC 25 toughness save. Brick's Defense is back to normal this round.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 24, 2011)

*Gemini*

Both Geminis wait to strike as soon as a new enemy comes into their lines of sight, or if Brick loses hold of his foe, in which case they'll blast that K'tharen instead.

[sblock=ooc]Fire Bolt and Toxotes blast on whichever foe first shows up or escapes the grapple.  And after this round I'm gonna start using InvisibleCastle again instead, darnit.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2011)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Grapple rules are still a bit fuzzy to me....












*OOC:*


We use the Pathfinder grapple rules:
Grapple


Flowcharts:


Initiating a Grapple
Defenders actions in a Grapple
Controllers actions in a Grapple
Both Brick and the K'tharen gain the grappled condition (not activating any feat. You can use your next action (next round) to make another grapple check to pin and activate Brick's feat.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 24, 2011)

Helis uses the chance when the alien is pinned to try and finish it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2011)

Helis quickly dispatches the grappled shark-alien. The remaining two drones are no match for the sorceress' and her doppelganger's magic. They fall in a precise hail of fire and lightning.
Using teleportation portals, you quickly travel back to the sewers, Brick and Helis carrying the 'bribe' and Dr Destruction's tech.

"Very well. You did what we asked for and I will keep my promise. Chloe here will lead you to Terron's old place." Valerie happily agrees as the food and medcine is distributed.

Chloe turns out to be a young woman with a strange skin coloration. She leads you through a labyrinth sewers and caves to a narrow drainage hole leading upward.

"You will have to expand it a bit to fit though. This will be as far as I will go. I will wait nearby for your return." Chloe explains.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 28, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini's 'brother' carries some of the supplies, but the two Geminis are silent for awhile as the group makes their delivery.  Finally, as Chloe leaves them to go through some narrow pipe, Gemini asks "Aaand how, exactly, are we to expand the pipe?  Or is it safe to just smash through at this point?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 28, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Thank you very much, Chloe. Do you know how far it is from here? Is it right up there? Has anyone been inside there, yet, to your knowledge?”_

The Sorceress looks at the drainage hole. How big is it? Will a slender person fit through it? Is there a room above, where she could teleport to?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2011)

"How should I know what you can do?

I wriggled in once, as could most slight framed people, but I only took a brief look. There could be still be some security measures activated."


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Ben frowns at the small opening.

"No way I'll fit through there, that's for sure," he says. "But I'll be happy to bust it open if we want to try that."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2011)

*"I second what Brick said."* Says the rather bulk Helis.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 31, 2011)

"Well, we don't have much choice now, since we gotta stuff the big gizmo in there.  Or......do you think you could squeeze through and make a portal in there, Sorceress?  Would that hunk of junk Brick's been carrying fit through your portal?" Gemini says.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Well, I can certainly try that.”_

The Sorceress will then recast her defensive spells (Energy Shield and Frozen Armor) before she tries to get through the drainage hole and into the room above them.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2011)

The sorceress is just slender enough to pass through the drainage hole. The room above is dark, with only tiny glowing buttons from some technical devices give of some light. The only think she hear is the quiet murmur of working computers and electronics.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 1, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress looks back down through the hole, telling her allies, that everything is ok for the time being.

_“The room looks quiet. Just some computers and electronics stuff. Give me a moment.”_

She then sits down near the hole to get herself acquainted with the location and to attune herself to it, so that she can later open a portal inside here.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2011)

The Sorceress is successful at attuning to the location. Nothing happens. Perhaps this will be easier than you thought?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 2, 2011)

*Sorceress*

Once she is prepared, the Sorceress quickly casts a teleporting spell to transport herself next to her allies.

_“Alright, it is time. We can now enter. I havn't moved far from the hole, yet, so be prepared, as unexpected things might still happen.”_

After those words of warning, the Sorceress creates the portal, that will connect their current location with the room above.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 2, 2011)

As quick as the portal appears, Helis, extending his right hand to the side, manifests his Golden Hypastes, and marches in, determination written all over his face. *"Onward!"*


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

"Well, I suppose we can never blame him for a lack of zeal," Brick says dryly, then he, too, moves through the portal, carrying their benefactor's technology with him.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2011)

I know this sounds a bit dungeon/fantasy, but has anyone of you a light source and uses it?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2011)

You feel your hearts *bump*ing...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 5, 2011)

*"I see nothin' in here!"* protests Helis.

OOC: Not him!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2011)

Helis is right, the nearby walls seem to be stuffed with with random wire, metal and electronics. The glow of the portal doesn't reach far into the adjacent corridors (north, south, east).







Picture is for fluff, not the actual lab (no lights on).


----------



## jkason (Sep 6, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*









*OOC:*


Sorry. Long weekend in the US; wasn't near the computer much.







Brick reaches into his belt and a click later, he's turned on his flashlight.

"Better?" he says. "Now, let's find a light switch, yeah?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2011)

Even with the flashlight, you conclude that you will need do some old-school exploration... or will anyone try to operate the surrounding machinery?


----------



## jkason (Sep 7, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Ben sets the equipment down, since this is clearly where it should be hooked up. 

"We should probably clear the area before we start mucking with gadgets. Anyone want to back me up?"


----------



## Thanee (Sep 7, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“I will come with you. I hope someone of you knows what to do with this... err... stuff here,”_ the Sorceress says.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2011)

*"Of course, let's explore this place"* says Helis, in the manner of the ancient heroes, although hero he is not.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2011)

As you venture forward, you finally enter a brightly lit and very warm chamber. At the dead center is a massive, tower-like device, crackling with purple energy. Several large entrances are visible around the chamber’s perimeter, but all have been collapsed by careful demolition.
Littering the floor between the drainage hole and the massive terminal at the center of the chamber are a number of dead g’roks.
As you approach, you spy the author of the g’roks’ demise — one of Terron’s trademark robots! An 8’ tall iron monstrosity with large scythe-like hands and thick, spiked legs.
A few steps a metallic voice speaks:

*"Welcome visitor to the geothermal energy terminal. The systems was unable you recognize you. Please speak the password to confirm your visitor status."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2011)

Helis quickly gaze the others, with big round eyes of surprise. *"I hope thou have some sort of pass phrase, otherwise I'll have to destroy this golem. I guess that wouldn't put us in a good relationship with this Terron."*


----------



## Thanee (Sep 8, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“I think I read about this in a place called ‘the internet’.”_

_“*Klaatu Barada Nikto*”_


OOC: We didn't actually get a passphrase, or did we?


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

"This is not good," Brick mutters. He clicks off his flashlight in the bright lighting of the room and puts it away, freeing up his hands and bracing for what's likely coming.









*OOC:*


I couldn't find a password, but that doesn't mean I didn't miss it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


No, you know no password. This could end with an innovative use of skills or combat. As I have computer troubles, it's likely I cannot post before Monday. But be inventive 

WD has Internet problems.


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Brick is, sadly, pretty much skill-less. He's made to hit things and be judgmental of folks who don't share his altruism.    Since I don't think he's going to be intimidating a robot, he's probably out of the running to help any of the skillful-er folk.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2011)

*GM:*  No ideas anyone??? I will not force you. Do you would prefer a straight combat? Just state your preference in the OOC thread.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Guess that wasn't the right one, after all...”_ the Sorceress says to her allies and then turns back to the robot.

_“Well, Mr. Robot, you see, things are a little more complicated. Terron, your master, is no more. We are the new owners of this place, but we didn't know that you were still down here. I'm afraid, but your guard duty is over for now. Please stand back and do not cause any harm to anyone for the time being. Maybe we could discuss a new... err... contract, or something like that?”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2011)

"This is the the welcome/security program not the TG 4 security drone. Please define information. Please define 'is no more'. You have 3 more minutes before auto-security activates."


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

"There was an extra-terrestrial invasion of the surface world, and I'm afraid your former ... er ... employer was a casualty of the violence, only able to give us the location of this facility before he passed, but no security specifics," Brick tries, hoping he's helping rather than hurting the Sorceress' efforts.









*OOC:*


M&M has aid another, doesn't it? Brick should never roll his own Diplomacy, but can hopefully bolster Sorceress. 

Edit: Or he could be completely useless.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Do we actually know what happened to Terron?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


No, he was one of the villains gone missing after the attack that nearly killed all heroes. Most think he went undercover in one of his many hidden bases around the world.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 13, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> "This is the the welcome/security program not the TG 4 security drone. Please define information. Please define 'is no more'. You have 3 more minutes before auto-security activates."




*"Fool, I'll define the therms for thou. "is no more" stands for slain, dead, non existent. He has been killed despite thy guarding duty. There's no reason for thou to guard this place. Stand aside, metal man, or face the same dastiny as thy master!"* Helis says threatingly, as he points his lance to the robot. However, the greek man doesn't know this is not a living creature, and hence it is quite hard to intimidate. 


_OOC: Rats_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2011)

"Given information is not confirmed. Source isn't deemed trustworthy.

Time until password:

10 ... 9 ... 8 ... 7 ... 6 ... 5... 4... 3... 2... 1.

TG 4 security drone now activated. You will be exterminated. Resistance is futile."

The speaker says as the huge robot starts moving...









*OOC:*


Last chance for 'before combat' preparations. If you want to do any, post them and your initiative. If not, I will just roll for you.


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Unsure about what kind of protocols the security computer might have, Brick pulls up his gas mask and yanks his flash goggles over his eyes.

"Okay, so looks like we're breaking things again, then?"









*OOC:*


Invisible Castle is crashing on me, so will roll initiative here after posting


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2011)

*"I wouldn't want it to be otherwise! Charge!!"* howls Helis, as he lumbers forward, aiming to throw his lance to the construct's head.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 14, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress moves back a few steps, not wanting to be in the direct vincinity of the robot, when it begins to attack.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Have we lost [MENTION=13966]Arkhandus[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 15, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini follows the others into the room once the portal is open, and he recasts the protective barrier spell around himself just in case.  He's not really tech-savvy enough to deal with the AI that seems to be in place here, so he just waits to see what happens.......  And suddenly misses having that jerk Sagittarius around, or Cancer, psychotic though he was.....at least they knew their way around machines.

[sblock=ooc]Ack!  Sorry, didn't realize it had been roughly 2 weeks since I last checked the thread.  Coulda sworn I had checked last week, but apparently not.  It seems like PbP hasn't been able to hold my interest very well this year, dunno why, maybe it's the pace or just distractions around the house.  Even though my first online roleplaying was on a sort of PbP/collective-storytelling forum, and I didn't have trouble with PbP here for the first year or two that I tried it.....

Anyway, I'll try to refocus.  Things aren't looking good so far, though, for Gemini's style, either with the particular campaign or the particular group he's working with (not what he's used to).

Sorceress powers copied (Gemini):
"Energy Shield" Force Field 8 (flaw: Full Action, drawback: Power Loss without proper gestures and incantations to cast, 1pp),
Array 4 (power feat: Alternate Power 1, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Teleport" Teleport 3 with Change Direction and Turnabout power feats plus the Accurate extra but also the Short-Range flaw, 2nd configuration is "Town Portal" Teleport 8 with Portal extra and Action: Standard flaw and Anchor/Single Place flaw and Long-Range flaw, 8pp),
Magic 8 (power feat: Alternate Power 8, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Frozen Armor" Snare 4 with the Aura and Duration: Sustained and Independent and Total Fade extras but the Action: Full and Range: Touch flaws, 2nd configuration is "Glacial Spike" Blast 4 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Turn to Ice" Petrification 8 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Duration: Instant/Lasting flaw, 3rd configuration is "Frozen Orb" Blast 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws, 4th configuration is "Blizzard" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks, 5th configuration is "Chain Lightning" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Burst/General extra, 6th configuration is "Fire Bolt" Blast 7 with the Accurate 2 power feat, 7th configuration is "Fire Ball" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Explosion/General extra, 8th configuration is "Fire Wall" Blast 4 with the Indirect 2 and Slow Fade 1 power feats and the Area: Line/General and Duration: Sustained and Independent extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 2 drawbacks, 9th configuration is "Telekinesis" Telekinesis 5 with the Subtle 1 power feat and the Damaging and Range: Perception extras but the Duration: Concentration flaw, 23pp)

Helis powers copied (Gemini's Duplicate):
Weapon Master Array (Hypastes - Strike 8 with Penetrating and Autofire 1 and PF: Split attack 2 and PF: Alternate Power 2, 28 pp; AP Phyla - Strike 8 with Penetrating and Secondary Effect and PF: Thrown and PF: Reach 1; AP Toxotes - Blast 8 with Autofire 1 and PF: Precise and PF: Improved Range 1)
Heracles Armor (Hard to lose, Device 3, 12 pp, Protection 3, Shield 4, Immunity 2 - critical hits, Enhanced Strength 4, and Super Strength 1 with PF: Shockwave).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2011)

*R**ound 0.5* (enemy only)

The robot acts much more quickly than expected, closing in, his blow so powerful that Helis feels it's effect even through his armor.


[SBLOCK=OOC]


---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Gemini (Helis) - 
 Gemini (Sorceress) - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - (used 1 HP) - 1 bruised

TG 4 - 
[/SBLOCK]

Players up, then robot again!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2011)

The blow catches Helis on the chest, making him reel a few steps. A thin line of blood drips from the edge of his mouth.* "For Are's spear! This metal colossi is strong indeed!" *Helis says as he rubs the blood away.* "Taste the mighty Phyla of the Gods!"* he challenges as he tries to impale the robot with his spear.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 15, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress mentally flips through her arsenal of spells and selects the Firebolt from it, believing that it might be best-suited to damage this probably well-armored foe.


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2011)

Brick does his best to throw some nasty dents into the robot before it can do more damage.









*OOC:*


 Stacking All-Out Attack / Power Attack to boost Damage DC to 30


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 16, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini chants and gestures to hurl a Fire Bolt of his own at the giant robot, stepping back a bit as he does so.  A moment later, the Helis-lookalike Gemini launches a Toxotes attack at the robot......

[sblock=ooc]Attacking as indicated above.  The penalty for shooting into melee is already factored into my roll for Magic-Gemini.

Sorceress powers copied (Gemini):
"Energy Shield" Force Field 8 (flaw: Full Action, drawback: Power Loss without proper gestures and incantations to cast, 1pp),
Array 4 (power feat: Alternate Power 1, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Teleport" Teleport 3 with Change Direction and Turnabout power feats plus the Accurate extra but also the Short-Range flaw, 2nd configuration is "Town Portal" Teleport 8 with Portal extra and Action: Standard flaw and Anchor/Single Place flaw and Long-Range flaw, 8pp),
Magic 8 (power feat: Alternate Power 8, drawback: Power Loss as above, 1st configuration is "Frozen Armor" Snare 4 with the Aura and Duration: Sustained and Independent and Total Fade extras but the Action: Full and Range: Touch flaws, 2nd configuration is "Glacial Spike" Blast 4 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Turn to Ice" Petrification 8 with the Range: Perception and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Duration: Instant/Lasting flaw, 3rd configuration is "Frozen Orb" Blast 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Area: Cone/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws, 4th configuration is "Blizzard" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks and it is linked to "Freeze" Snare 5 with the Indirect 1 and Progression: Cloud Duration 1 power feats and the Area: Cloud/General and Linked extras but the Action: Full and Entangle flaws and the Full Power and Reduced Range 1 drawbacks, 5th configuration is "Chain Lightning" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Burst/General extra, 6th configuration is "Fire Bolt" Blast 7 with the Accurate 2 power feat, 7th configuration is "Fire Ball" Blast 5 with the Indirect 1 power feat and the Area: Explosion/General extra, 8th configuration is "Fire Wall" Blast 4 with the Indirect 2 and Slow Fade 1 power feats and the Area: Line/General and Duration: Sustained and Independent extras but the Action: Full flaw and the Full Power and Reduced Range 2 drawbacks, 9th configuration is "Telekinesis" Telekinesis 5 with the Subtle 1 power feat and the Damaging and Range: Perception extras but the Duration: Concentration flaw, 23pp)

Helis powers copied (Gemini's Duplicate):
Weapon Master Array (Hypastes - Strike 8 with Penetrating and Autofire 1 and PF: Split attack 2 and PF: Alternate Power 2, 28 pp; AP Phyla - Strike 8 with Penetrating and Secondary Effect and PF: Thrown and PF: Reach 1; AP Toxotes - Blast 8 with Autofire 1 and PF: Precise and PF: Improved Range 1)
Heracles Armor (Hard to lose, Device 3, 12 pp, Protection 3, Shield 4, Immunity 2 - critical hits, Enhanced Strength 4, and Super Strength 1 with PF: Shockwave).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2011)

*R**ound 1*

The blow catches Helis on the chest, making him reel a few steps. A thin line of blood drips from the edge of his mouth.* "For Are's spear! This metal colossi is strong indeed!" *Helis says as he rubs the blood away.* "Taste the mighty Phyla of the Gods!"* he challenges as he tries to impale the robot with his spear. But it simply bounces of the armor. It isn't made of mere steel.
The Sorceress mentally flips through her arsenal of spells and selects  the Firebolt from it, believing that it might be best-suited to damage  this probably well-armored foe. But the spell is deflected away by some sort of force field.
Brick does his best to throw some nasty dents into the robot before it can do more damage. But even his mighty blow fails to penetrate the casing.
Gemini chants and gestures to hurl a Fire Bolt of his own at the giant  robot, stepping back a bit as he does so.  A moment later, the  Helis-lookalike Gemini launches a Toxotes attack at the robot...... but both attacks seem useless.

The robot extends scythe-like blades from arms, swinging it at Brick while simultaneously firing an energy beam from his eyes at the Sorceress, but is not able to penetrate her defenses...


[SBLOCK=OOC]

Robot Toughness vs Phyla (DC 23) (1d20+16=23)
Robot Toughness vs Brick's blow (DC 30) (1d20+16=33)
Robot Toughness vs Firebolt (DC 22) (1d20+16=24)
Robot Toughness vs Toxotes (DC 23) (1d20+16=32)

Robot attack (1d20+10=23)
Brick Toughness vs Robot attack (DC 29) (1d20+11=12)
eye beam vs Sorceress (DC 14) (1d20+10=27)
Sorceress Toughness vs Eye beam (DC 23) (1d20+16=32)

---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - Unconscious
 Gemini (Helis) - 
 Gemini (Sorceress) - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - (used 1 HP) - 1 bruised

TG 4 - 
[/SBLOCK]

Players up (Brick should maybe use a HP to re-roll his Toughness save), then robot again!


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 17, 2011)

*Gemini*

Gemini blinks and gawks as the colossal machine doesn't even seem fazed by the entire group's barrage of fists, flames, and projectiles, even the ones that were exceptionally well-aimed.  "Ohhhh-kaaaayyyy........  I....don't think we can......defeat this......mechanical monstrocity.....unless.....one of you.......has been hiding a super-robot-hacking device or......electro-magnetic pulse power of phenomenal magnitude......" he mutters in a faux-William Shatner voice.

With that, Gemini runs back through the Sorceress' Portal followed by his Helis-lookalike 'brother'.

[sblock=ooc]Retreating back into the sewer through the Portal.  Gemini's already mimicking the best attacks he's capable of at his current Mimic rank, and has only a miniscule chance of even Bruising/Injuring the robot.  He's not even certain that he could mimic any of the robot's capabilities, but he is certain that even if he did, he'd still be unable to damage the robot except on a very lucky shot given his own power-mimicking limitations.  Seems like many of the foes so far are tough to harm, and Gemini's not a very powerful attacker even when mimicking one.

Most likely he'll either abandon the group here or sometime soon at this rate.  Gemini will just return to his old team of villains and enlist their magical, psionic, and high-tech talents in getting him out of Doctor Destruction's lousy telepathic communication/tracking connection if at all possible, even if he has to convince Libra, Capricorn, or Ophiuchus to do some ritual magic to accomplish it.  Working for a psychotic control-freak with bad sense for picking teams isn't Gemini's style.  He's used to working with more-subtle and more-varied villains.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


HP re-roll:

Toughness Re-roll (HP) (1d20+11=14)

On a HP re-roll, everything below 10 counts as 10, correct? So his re-roll is actually 21. Not enough to escape unscathed, but I think he's just bruised now?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress looks back to her portal, where Gemini just fled through, then back to the powerful robot and to Brick, who is still staggering from the mighty blow he received.

_Maybe he is right... but I won't give up, that quickly..._

Then she takes a moment to focus and think about an approch that might better help them than the straightforward attacks they have been trying so far.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Will probably use a Hero Point to Improvise, but need some time to whip something up. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] Actions for Helis?

[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] No, spending a hero point means that, if you roll 10 or below, you add 10 to the total. Your 3 becomes a 13 for a total of 24. Exactly 5 below the toughness DC, which means Brick is bruised (1) and has only a move or standard action this round, not both (see new dazed rule in my blog here).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 21, 2011)

*"Rrrarrggh!"* Helis bellows as he jumps and swings his sword at the metallic attacker.


----------



## jkason (Sep 21, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*



Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] No, spending a hero point means that, if you roll 10 or below, you add 10 to the total. Your 3 becomes a 13 for a total of 24. Exactly 5 below the toughness DC, which means Brick is bruised (1) and has only a move or standard action this round, not both (see new dazed rule in my blog here).












*OOC:*


WD, would it be possible to throw a link to your M&M houserules at the top of the rogue's gallery? I keep forgetting where the link is when you refer to it, and had to dig around before remembering it was in the OOC. Since the RG is a shorter thread, thought it might be easier to find there?







Brick manages to almost shrug off what was clearly a devastating blow. Realizing how difficult it will be to defeat this machine, he tries to hold it in place to help his friends damage it. He lashes out, his fingers digging into the metal of the robot's neck.









*OOC:*


Standard action: All-Out Attack + grapple check from Improved Grab. Since All-out attack modifies the melee bonus for the round, I assumed that would also apply to the CMB? If not, he probably didn't manage a grab. DC 25 toughness check on the melee attack:

Melee Attack; Grapple Check (All-Out Attack, Improved Grab) (1d20+15=29, 1d20+25=26)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2011)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> WD, would it be possible to throw a link to your M&M houserules at the top of the rogue's gallery? I keep forgetting where the link is when you refer to it, and had to dig around before remembering it was in the OOC. Since the RG is a shorter thread, thought it might be easier to find there?
> ...






> *GM:*  *Registered User*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



        *GM:*  

Click on the number after blog entries. Most recent rules changes are there.

I will have to do a bigger post but have currently no home internet access, so you all will have to wait until Monday. Sorry.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2011)

*R**ound 2*

Gemini  blinks and gawks as the colossal machine doesn't even seem fazed by the  entire group's barrage of fists, flames, and projectiles, even the ones  that were exceptionally well-aimed.  "Ohhhh-kaaaayyyy........   I....don't think we can......defeat this......mechanical  monstrocity.....unless.....one of you.......has been hiding a  super-robot-hacking device or......electro-magnetic pulse power of  phenomenal magnitude......" he mutters in a faux-William Shatner voice.
 With that, Gemini runs back through the Sorceress' Portal followed by his Helis-lookalike 'brother'.
The Sorceress looks back to her portal, where Gemini just fled through,  then back to the powerful robot and to Brick, who is still staggering  from the mighty blow he received.
_Maybe he is right... but I won't give up, that quickly..._
 Then she takes a moment to focus and think about an approach that might  better help them than the straightforward attacks they have been trying  so far.
*"Rrrarrggh!"* Helis bellows as he jumps and swings his sword at the metallic attacker, still unable to pierce it's tough outer shell.
Brick manages to almost shrug off what was clearly a devastating blow.  Realizing how difficult it will be to defeat this machine, he tries to  hold it in place to help his friends damage it. He lashes out, his  fingers digging into the metal of the robot's neck. Finally piercing it's armor, he isn't able to get a good hold.

The robot seems to ignore the fleeing Gemini's as he swings his scythe at Brick again while firing a dark red eye-beam at Helis.
The ancient warrior manages to dodge the attack, but Brick if thrown through the room, hits a wall hard and falls to the floor. Amazingly, he still seems ready to fight!

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Arkhandus, do you really want to quit this game???

Sorry for your bad luck so far...
The robot is PL12, just 2 levels above you. I didn't meant it to be SUCH a challenge.

I also realized I forgot to give each of you a HP. I usually do this before fights with enemies with higher PLs.

Consider yourself having 1 more HPs

---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - (used 2 HP) - 1 bruised
 Gemini (Helis) - 
 Gemini (Sorceress) - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - (used 1 HP) - 1 bruised

TG 4 - 1 bruised
[/SBLOCK]

Players up!


----------



## Thanee (Sep 26, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress cannot really concentrate well, and cannot think of anything useful to bring the formidable opponent down, so she just flings another Firebolt at it, hoping for the best.

_Maybe I should think in another direction, and help us protect against its attacks..._


----------



## jkason (Sep 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


So, does Brick have another HP to spend? If so, I'll do that. roll pending. If he doesn't have the HP, just disregard and Brick will sit and bleed quietly in the corner. 

ETA: Nat 20. Does that mean he's still only bruised 1, or does he still take a bruise?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


Natural 20 means no damage from this attack. You still have the old bruised 1 and all your actions for this round remaining.

at all: don't forget Combined Attack (p 155) and other attack options.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 27, 2011)

*"Alright Brick, it has come time to combine our attacks, and take down this colossi, as Heracles did in times of ancient when he defeated the mighty Iron giant of Hephaestus! Attack his legs at my command!"* Helis runs ahead, and focuses his attacks on the Robot's Torso, to make an opening for Brick. *"Now! Attack swiftly!"*

OOC: Making a combined assault. Edit: Crap...


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2011)

*Ben O'Hare, aka Brick*

Brick stands up from the rubble, brushing it off with a wicked smile. 

"You're not the only tough one around here, tin can," he says. At Helis' urging, he tries to combine his attack in an effort to overwhelm the robot.

[sblock=ooc]Was the 'thrown into the wall' stuff just for fluff, or did Brick actually suffer knockback? If he did, might as well throw a charge bonus on there if it missed. Below roll *doesn't* have a charge bonus, 'cause I wasn't sure it applied.

All-Out/Power combined attack (DC 30) (1d20+10=28)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Rolling some saves below.

Sorry... I usually don't roll so good.

Hint: Defense is 'only' 18, so power attacking is the right tactic.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2011)

*R**ound 3*

The Sorceress cannot really concentrate well, and cannot think of  anything useful to bring the formidable opponent down, so she just  flings another Firebolt at it, hoping for the best, but outright missing the metallic titan.
_Maybe I should think in another direction, and help us protect against its attacks..._
*"Alright Brick, it has come time to  combine our attacks, and take down this colossi, as Heracles did in  times of ancient when he defeated the mighty Iron giant of Hephaestus!  Attack his legs at my command!"* Helis runs ahead, and focuses his attacks on the Robot's Torso, to make an opening for Brick. *"Now! Attack swiftly!"*
Brick stands up from the rubble, brushing it off with a wicked smile. 
"You're not the only tough one around here, tin can," he says. At Helis' urging, he tries to combine his attack in an effort to overwhelm the robot.

But the robot is still active, firing his eye beam at Brick and scything at the ancient warrior, ignoring the female wizard... and Siren who just entered the room!

[SBLOCK=OOC]
 @Arkhandus  , do you really want to quit this game???

eye beam vs Brick (DC 14) (1d20+10=12)
scythe attack vs Helis (DC 20) (1d20+10=25)
Helis' Toughness save (DC 29) (1d20+9=12)

---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - (used 2 HP) - 1 bruised
 Siren - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - (used 1 HP) - 1 bruised, unconscious

TG 4 - 1 bruised
[/SBLOCK]

Players up!


----------



## Jemal (Oct 7, 2011)

Siren says nothing as she steps through the portal, sizing up the situation and reacting by throwing a bolt of kinetic force at the metal monstrosity as it assaults her companions.

[sblock=ooc]
Allright, Aggressive stance, use my TK Blast.  First one is a 13, so on the assumption that misses, I'll reroll with a HP, hitting a 26. 
Mr Roboto makes a Toughness save DC 27, and a trip check (Using the LOWER of his strength or Dex) vs my 24.

Current Defense: 18, Toughness +8.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress continues her line of thought, while throwing another Firebolt into the direction of the robot defender.

_...or maybe I could somehow lower its defenses to make it easier for us to actually hit that thing..._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 7, 2011)

Re-rolling toughness with HP: So I rolled below 10 so I add 10, got a 22? is that right?


----------



## jkason (Oct 7, 2011)

"Nice of you to make it," Brick says, and despite the jibe of it, it's clear he's quite relieved by Siren's appearance. 









*OOC:*


Holding off to make sure Helis is up and able for combining attacks, then just planning to repeat last round.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Re-rolling toughness with HP: So I rolled below 10 so I add 10, got a 22? is that right?











*OOC:*


You could also use your ultimate toughness feat to soak all of the attack and post some actions


----------



## Jemal (Oct 8, 2011)

"I had a few things to take care of down below, nice to know I was missed."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2011)

*"Again Brick, let's bring this monster clad in metal down, once and for all!" *cries out Helis, failing to notice Siren before he recklessly attacks again. 

OOC: Ganging up on the thing again (ie combined attack)


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2011)

*R**ound 4*

Siren says nothing as she steps through the portal, sizing up the  situation and reacting by throwing a bolt of kinetic force at the metal  monstrosity as it assaults her companions. Her mighty blast hits a weak juncture of one of its legs, ripping through it's interior and sending it down!
The Sorceress continues her line of thought, while throwing another Firebolt into the direction of the robot defender, but she failed to adjust her aim for it falling down, missing the robot.
_...or maybe I could somehow lower its defenses to make it easier for us to actually hit that thing..._

But everything is fine, as the combined attack of Brick and Helis rip the thing apart.

[SBLOCK=OOC]

Robot Toughness vs TK Blast (DC 27) (1d20+15=16)
10+8(defense)+0(Dex)+1(large) (not counting Str (10) = 19 he fally down.
Prone gives a -4 penalty to ranged attacks for a total of 14 for the attack of the sorceress. Sorry.
Robot Toughness vs Helis Crit (DC 30) (1d20+14=21)
Brick attack roll (DC 14) (1d20+10=25) (increase abve DC by 2)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3209947/
(and I forgot the autofire... yes, it is down  )

---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - (used 2 HP) - 1 bruised
 Siren -   (used 1 HP) - 
 Sorceress - (used 1 HP) - 
Helis - (used 2 HP) - 1 bruised

TG 4 - destroyed
[/SBLOCK]

Combat over!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2011)

Just as the assembled supers rejoice, the security system speaker comes to life again.

"Laboratories integrity has been compromised. Self-destruct in 15 minutes."

Time to get quickly what you came for...


----------



## Jemal (Oct 10, 2011)

"It would appear I arrived just in time for us to leave.  Whatever you've come for I suggest we get it and make our escape quickly."

Siren looks around, opening her mind to scan for any other consciousnesses in the area
[sblock=ooc]
Switching powerset to Illusion/Telepathy
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2011)

Ben sighs in relief as they finally bring down the robot, but groans as the security system makes its announcement. He hefts their benefactor's gadget back up. 

"Anyone know how long this thing takes to work? Or even where it hooks up?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2011)

*"Don't look at me" *Helis says.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 11, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Doesn't it do that itself!?”_ the Sorceress says, slightly shocked.

_“Normally you just have to place the Quest Items somewhere and that's it... at least that is how I know it.”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 11, 2011)

The Sorceress' words give you the right idea:



> The machine weighs over 600 pounds, and looks like some kind of generator encased in a rusty iron frame. A thick but very short power coupling rests on a hook on one side, ready to be plugged in somewhere — presumably to Terron’s power terminal as it does not fit any standard connections.



After you know what to look for, Brick and Helis can easily plug it in. A power bar appears, filling slowly, turning from red to yellow...

Only 4 minutes left!

Siren isn't able to pick up other consciousnesses (besides the other Omegas), but her power has sometimes problems with artificial ones.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2011)

*"Do we have enough time?" *Asks Helis, rather desperately. The device is not full, but if the base blows off, it will probably get destroyed as well.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 11, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Well, I cannot tell you how long it will take, but we do have my portal still to get out of here. It won't get us far away, but it will bring us back to the tunnels quickly and then we should hurry to put some distance between us and this place.”_

_“Does anyone know, whether he said anything about bringing this thing here back?”_ the Sorceress asks pointing at the bulky device they brought here. _“I hope you guys can run fast while carrying it, once it is done. There might not be a whole lot of time we have before it all goes KABOOM.”_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2011)

*"Why don't you open a new portal to a farther location? It will be safer. It is my understanding that we must transport this artefact back" *suggest the greek titan.


----------



## jkason (Oct 11, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

Edit: ARGH. I didn't realize we'd bumped a page. Will update this in a minute...

Edit 2: 

"This thing doesn't slow me down," Ben says at the Sorceress' question. "But if you have time to teleport further away and attune a new portal, might be worth doing that while we give this to the last minute..."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 11, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Yes, that would work. Of course, I will have to leave you here, then. But it does sound like a good idea. I will shut down the current portal, and teleport away for a while, then open another one, which will appear right where the current one is inside these chambers.”_


----------



## Jemal (Oct 12, 2011)

"Then I would suggest you get on that while the rest of us Pray to Neptune that this powers up in time."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=478]Thanee[/MENTION]: What will be on the other side your teleportation portal (endpoint)?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress nods to her allies. _“Good Luck! And see you soon.”_

Then she vanishes with a simple gesture, teleporting away from the deathtrap they are currently in.

She teleports a number of times, until she reaches the sewer area, where they climbed down into the sewers, and which should be far enough away.

Once there, she stops and creates the new portal, to bring her allies into safety.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2011)

The machine isn't fully charged as the Omegans have to use the portal of the Sorceress.

The portal is just closing behind Helis as you all more feel than hear a rumble and the street is vibrating a few seconds...

With the device nearly charged, what shall they do next? Check on the Undergrounders? Contact Doctor Destruction? And Gemini is still missing.


----------



## jkason (Oct 13, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

Ben breathes a sigh of relief as they just barely manage to escape, though he quickly realizes the implications of the fact they felt the blast so far aboveground.

"I think we need to make sure the Undergrounders are all right. We're the ones who set that thing off, after all. No telling what it might have done to the structural integrity of the tunnels."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2011)

*"Nonsense! We must contact this Doom and tell him our part is done in this."* Helis rebutted.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“It is not very far to their underground lair from here, if your recall. It won't hurt to take a quick look,”_ the Sorceress agrees.

_“And we do not really all have to speak to the Doom. How about we split up and one group checks on the Undergrounders, while the other contacts Doom and fill him in on the latest news. Then we meet up again on the surface, where we got down to the sewers?”_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2011)

*"Fair and clear I say"* Agrees Helis.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 13, 2011)

"I should be able to contact the doctor mentally.  Lets head to the undergrounders, there is no reason to split up unless I cannot contact him."

Siren concentrates on Doctor Destruction, attempting to link to his mind again and inform him of what is happening.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2011)

A familiar feeling link is established between Siren and Doctor not-Doom.

"Ah, Siren. Do you have good news for me? And what happened to Gemini?"









*OOC:*


How will you move back to the Undergrounders? Mundane/walk? teleport?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


I would simply walk there, like the last time...


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Probably best to walk, I think, so we can assess damage as we go, save teleporting for if the way it completely blocked. At least, that's my thought.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 14, 2011)

_"Looks like Gemini's decided to go solo again."_

Siren fills Doc Destro in - the device, Terrons lab, and the almost-powering up.
_"We are heading back down to the sewers to see how the inhabitants have fared with the destruction of the lab.  It caused a sizable tremor.  Do you happen to know of any other locations we could use to finish charging the device?"_

[sblock=ooc]
Note: Italics indicates Telepathic communication.

I'm guessing we're just walking, I don't think Sorceress has her portal attuned to the sewers anymore, so there's not much of a choice really.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2011)

*Siren:*

"You may check the Undergrounders...

and I may know another location. We should all meet later. You will need a replacement for Gemini. I know someone with the maybe needed electronic skills. And it is easier to explain everything with the others listening, too." 

The Doctor tells her. He will meet them tomorrow evening at yet another warehouse...

---

*Group:*
You haven't moved far, but everything seems fine, as far as you can see.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 17, 2011)

"Continue forward, the Doctor will see us tomorrow with another recruit and some information."

Siren continues moving forward, keeping her mind open and scanning.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2011)

You are not able to relocate the secret entrance to the old cave system. But what you see gives you hope for the Undergrounders. It seems the bulk of the explosion was channeled upwards. This makes only sense as Terron often used thermal energy. An eruption from below the lap, through at and to the surface.









*OOC:*


see the OOC thread please (link in the first post.


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

"Well, at least it looks like the damage took a straight shot upward," Ben says as they fail to re-locate the entrance. "And with that thing nearby, anyway, I'd think the undergrounders would have some contingencies if something went wrong. 

"I'd prefer to hear first hand that they're okay, but I'm at least a bit easier about their chances."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 17, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress nods to Brick's words.

_“Indeed, it looks like the damage wasn't as widespread. Good. These people have done nothing wrong.”_

_“Well... it looks like we have done what we could, and a little more, especially in terms of collateral damage. I guess it's time to head out and get some rest, maybe.”_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 17, 2011)

*"Weaklings!" *Mutters Helis. *"They need to be strong if they are to survive!"* he states in his delusion, as he marches forward, militaristically.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 17, 2011)

"There are different forms of Strength, Helis.  One form is possessing the Intelligence to know when to hide from a superior foe, to bide your time until a strike is possible, or to supply those who can with resources or information that helps them - US - in our fight."  Siren motions to him to come back to the city, as there's no use continuing to search.

As they head back to the city for the night, she turns to him again "Have you ever been in a real army?  Was every member of that army a top-class soldier, with no cooks or support staff, no intelligence officers, no tactics, just 'charge and kill'.  I learned a few things about war from my people, and not underestimating the value of your noncombatants is one of them."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 18, 2011)

*"Truth is in thou words, daughter of Poseidon. However, thou misjudge me. I formed part of no army, and I have no people to stand for. I'm Helis, which in this pathetic language humans call English translate into Destruction. I'm the very essence of Destruction incarnate; I'm an aspect of Lord Ares, God of War. In times past, he would let loose me in battlefields and I broke havoc on both sides. Or would send me to one nation to annihilate their people, only to blame a rival nation for the attack, and instil war among them. I am a tool, mermaid, not a soldier; thou must learn to use me as such. It seems that I have to collaborate with thou until I can break Doom's neck with my bare hands. He stands for Order, something that antagonizes me. My God tolerates it because he is waging war, but this servitude, I will stand no much longer, and so shouldn't thou!"* He turns, pointing the sword at Siren. He grins at the surprises, given that anything could be expected from the murderous Helis, but he opens his hand, the sword banishing in shreds of golden energy. 
*"But, I will take heed of thy advice on such matters Siren, given that the current paradigm of my existence forces me to cooperate with others. For now."* Helis nods to the merfolk, the most respectful thing he has made so far.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 18, 2011)

"I'd think someone who considers himself a force of destruction would get along better with Doctor Destruction.  As for Servitude, I serve my people and proudly.  All you seem to serve is chaos, though it can be useful at times I will admit."  Siren walks close to helis, tracing a finger along the blade until he makes it vanish "And while you're accepting advice.." She stops an inch from him, seemingly unconcerned with the fact that he is so much stronger than her "don't call me mermaid."  She grins and winks, then twirls and starts walking away.

[sblock=ooc] Also, as WD has pointed out several times, this is Doctor Destruction, not doom.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 19, 2011)

Helis chuckles, and smiles while looking down. *"Fair enough Siren, let's get down with this matter."* concludes the warrior.


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

Ben watches the exchange nervously, but relaxes as it seems the latest tension between Siren and Helis has ended considerably better than their first row.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 19, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Well, I don't know about you, but I am going to find some rest,”_ the Sorceress says to change the subject back to something more productive. _“Obviously, we are going to meet up again tomorrow, so, should we determine a suitable spot now, or should we just wait for Doctor Dee to contact us and then meet at whatever place he has in mind?”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


Everyone fine with a fast forward to the meeting with DoC D? It will also introduce Cybermind, [MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION] 's character.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2011)

_OOC: I'm fine with it!_


----------



## Jemal (Oct 20, 2011)

*Aye*


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

Another day, another warehouse, it seems. Conviently for Siren, this one is near the waterfront. Doctor Destruction is here, flanked by his seemingly ever present guards. The surprise is another human looking figure. The new Omegan, you guess.
The Doc starts his briefing as soon as the last of you has arrived:

"You are lucky I found a possible replacement for Terron's power source.
You all knew the human-looking alien Champion, formerly one of the Earth's strongest defenders. What you may not know, is that he had left the planet several times no one the wiser. He used his alien technology to build robotic doubles, not quite in his power-league, but still formidable.
He stopped using them some years before the invasion, because the programming had become unreliable. The increased information floating through the air messed up their systems.
He destroyed most of them, but some were given to special organizations for safekeeping.
I know the location of one of the robots, now at a place called Hydrobase 11. It is now in control of the V'sori, but we need the energy core of this robot.

Another team of five was already sent via mini-sub to investigate the base, located over a mile beneath the waves of the Pacific Ocean.
The communications from the base ceased shortly after the team arrived, the commandos, consisting of four humans and one Atlantean, haven’t been heard from either.
The only sign of life is an intermittent distress beacon from the kill-team’s minisub.
The mission is twofold: find out what happened to the other team and bring back the robot's energy core.

This is cybermind. He will introduce himself later.

Oh, and Siren, I have something that proved useful for our other Atlantean Omegans.

Any further questions?"









*OOC:*


The Champion was this settings Superman equivalent. High PL Paragon with Heat/Laser vision etc.


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2011)

A slender man of mixed racial origin, wearing yellow and white armor pieces (decorated with what appears to be circuitry) over a white mesh bodysuit, and a yellow and white helmet covering the majority of his face (including a metal visor), steps forward.









*OOC:*


As he does this, Cybermind will scan the room for any sort of electronic surveillance devices.  

_Detect Electronics (2) (Accurate, Acute, Analytical, Extended 2, Tracking)_

Assuming he doesn't find any...







"I suppose this is my moment for an introduction," he says.  "I am known as Cybermind.  I am among you because my particular talents are deemed essential to the task you are about to undertake.  My talents, and you should be aware of them, are in the realm of electronics.  I can communicate with and control computers and other technological devices.  I'm certain that I will be of particular value on the upcoming mission."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2011)

Helis grins a toothy smile to Siren. *"I suppose I don't have to destroy him either. It's good that thou are knowledgeable of this artefacts, if we are going to encounter more."* he says.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress nods approvingly, as Cybermind introduces himself, and offers him a smile.

_“Nice to meet you. I am called Sorceress, and my area of expertise, as my name suggests, is Magic. It's good to have someone onboard, who knows more about these... err... techno... things. I am more than happy leaving the handling of those up to you.”_


----------



## Insight (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanee said:


> The Sorceress nods approvingly, as Cybermind introduces himself, and offers him a smile.
> 
> _“Nice to meet you. I am called Sorceress, and my area of expertise, as my name suggests, is Magic. It's good to have someone onboard, who knows more about these... err... techno... things. I am more than happy leaving the handling of those up to you.”_




Cybermind struggles to smile as he turns to the Sorceress.  "As well you should, Sorceress, for technology is my particular strength.  I will certainly leave you to... your magic."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2011)

*"Good, now quit the chattering and let's kill those aliens and take the spoils!"* eagerly says the greek titan, stomping in the direction of the submarine _[We have a sub right?]. _


----------



## jkason (Oct 20, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

Ben offers a hand to Cybermind. 

"Ben, though some folks call me Brick. I, er, well, I hit things, mostly," he says, a bit sheepish at the lack of nuance in his particular abilities.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 20, 2011)

"I sense your eagerness to move on Helis...
First, Siren, take this little device. You should be able to integrate it in your armor. It disrupts your natural ability to sense aquatic telepaths, like the V'sori, you will likely encounter. More importantly, it will also disable their ability to sense you. Don't be afraid, your other abilities will be unaffected.

Back to our problem... we don't have another minisub. But I can provide the coordinates to a known small hidden V'sori naval base near the coast where you can 'acquire' suitable transportation."

Doctor Destruction gives Cybermind, didn't detect any surveillance technology before, a small notepad with the coordinates of the naval base and Hydrobase 11. A map of the Hydrobase is also attached.

"Don't disappoint me this time."


----------



## Jemal (Oct 23, 2011)

Siren raises an eyebrow at the device, wondering what other little power-altering gadgets the doctor may have.  She attaches it and then silently tests several of her powers.  Once assured she is not being inhibited, she turns to face him once he's done talking "Thank you, good Doctor.  I'm sure you have other important matters to attend to, please do not let us keep you any further, we'll prepare our plan of attack."

She walks over to Cybermind and sizes him up while speaking "Your abilities undoubtedly make you a valuable asset.  A shame you weren't with us before, you would have proved quite useful."  She turns to face the group "Obviously I could travel to the base alone, but it has come to my attention that you are.. well equipped for fighting the V'sori.  I will assist you in obtaining the sub from the Naval Base.  I will scout the place from the sea and meet you closer once we have more information.  Do not worry, I will maintain communication with you. _There are few places I could not reach you"_.

Unless there are any objections, she heads out and dives into the water.

[sblock=ooc] How far is the base, does Siren know anything about it, and can she get close enough or convince some sea life to get close enough to gather more info(Undetected) before they go in?  Does any of the sea life around there know anything about it already?
Also note again : Italics = Telepathy
Note 2: Realized I hadn't noted it before, Attached is a picture of Siren's Atlantean Armour[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


Anyone else doing something that requires GM attention while Siren is scouting?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 24, 2011)

Helis just nods and waits, standing arms crossed in front of his broad armored chest.


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

"Distance might not be a problem for Siren's telepathy with us, but if she gets in any trouble, it's more of a problem for us, especially if she's somewhere Sorceress isn't attuned to," Ben says with obvious worry.

"I think we should try to get in the general area, at least, in case we need to get to Siren in a hurry," he suggests. "Maybe you'd be able to monitor the security systems that way, too, Cybermind, give us some early warning if Siren's scouting is being detected."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress will look for a spot where they can retreat to, if necessary, and attunes herself to that place to be able to open her portal there.

Otherwise, she will just wait and see what Siren comes up with.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 25, 2011)

The Naval Base







The Naval Base itself is mainly on the dry ground.

The combined efforts of Cybermind and Siren reveal a total of six drones, two V'sori subjockeys, and a quartet of V'sori mechanics in the dock area. But you will have to act fast, as there is also a regular patrol of six Fins (K'tharen).


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2011)

After some time, Cybermind speaks.  "If these... V'sori... have any sort of network in place, and I assume they do... I should be able to interface with it and interfere with their communications.  Possibly, their defenses as well.  Once we get close enough to tap into their systems, I will know what we're up against."

Cybermind looks down at the notepad (OOC: I assume this is a technological device, not a _paper_ notepad).  "I have studied the map and I believe there to be several points of entry that are particularly advantageous."  Cybermind concentrates for a moment, focusing on the notepad.  "I have tapped into this device's network connection.  I will now connect to the base security cameras and see what we can find."









*OOC:*


Cybermind, now that he knows the coordinates of the base in question, will use his ESP power to tap into the cameras or whatever visual security exists at the base.  His goal is to see how much of the base he can monitor from the cameras.  He's not looking for anything specific at this time.  Once Cybermind has an idea of what he can remotely monitor, then he will target specific areas.

If I need to make any rolls for this, to break through security or something, let me know.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 26, 2011)

[sblock=Insight]No need to roll. The security of the dock isn't advanced enough to be a challenge for Cybermind's powers/skills. For occupants see my above post. It is basically a hangar for maintaining/storing the subs. One big room with some smaller rooms attached. All but the toilets got got security cams. The big room has a kind of a 'swimming pool' in the middle that has an underwater connection to the sea. There are currently two subs in the water.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

"Okay, then, sounds like it's pretty straightforward. If sorceress can get us in close as possible, she, Helis and I can cover Cybermind and Siren while you two secure the sub from above and below. If you happen to hack the spare sub so it can't follow us, so much the better," Brick says (and "thinks" toward Siren) with a fair amount of confidence. He cracks his knuckles and smiles.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“I can certainly look into that. Any thoughts where you want to end up after stepping through the portal?”_ the Sorceress asks.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 26, 2011)

_"I think I may have a plan..."_ Siren thinks to the group while circling near the base.

[sblock=ooc] I assume there's a moon pool for the subs to exit via, where is that on the map, and have siren/cybermind found any patrols/security in/near the pool?
*Also, she is using her dynamic powers to show an illusion that she's just a school of fish swimming around in case any fins are swimming nearby*[/sblock]
[sblock=plan] Not sure how much you guys want to fight your way through this(Well I think we know Hellis' view), but I think this may work for getting us in and out virtually undetected.
Siren uses Extra Effort to Power Stunt an "Affects Other" To her Underwater breathing, essentially 'breathing for' Sorceress (See mermaids in any tv show/movie), while guiding her into the pool.
Cybermind loops the cameras so they don't see anything happening in the sub pool (just the sub sitting there). 
Sorceress creates her portal, everybody comes through into sub, cybermind disables any security/tracking on the sub, and we take off.  
Brick and Hellis stand by to beat heads in case we're discovered.

Hopefully by the time a patrol physically enters the room and notices the sub missing, we're far enough away that they can't follow.
Thoughts?
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2011)

Jemal said:


> [sblock=plan] Not sure how much you guys want to fight your way through this(Well I think we know Hellis' view), but I think this may work for getting us in and out virtually undetected.
> Siren uses Extra Effort to Power Stunt an "Affects Other" To her Underwater breathing, essentially 'breathing for' Sorceress (See mermaids in any tv show/movie), while guiding her into the pool.
> Cybermind loops the cameras so they don't see anything happening in the sub pool (just the sub sitting there).
> Sorceress creates her portal, everybody comes through into sub, cybermind disables any security/tracking on the sub, and we take off.
> ...












*OOC:*


Sounds like a bang-up plan to me.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 26, 2011)

_OOC: Helis won't agree, but he doesn't have to know =)_


----------



## Insight (Oct 27, 2011)

Jemal said:


> _"I think I may have a plan..."_ Siren thinks to the group while circling near the base.
> 
> [sblock=plan] Not sure how much you guys want to fight your way through this(Well I think we know Hellis' view), but I think this may work for getting us in and out virtually undetected.
> Siren uses Extra Effort to Power Stunt an "Affects Other" To her Underwater breathing, essentially 'breathing for' Sorceress (See mermaids in any tv show/movie), while guiding her into the pool.
> ...




"That seems plausible," Cybermind replies.  "If anyone _does_ chase us, I can deploy the extra sub to stall them."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2011)

Jemal said:


> ...
> [sblock=ooc] I assume there's a moon pool for the subs to exit via, where is that on the map, and have siren/cybermind found any patrols/security in/near the pool?
> *Also, she is using her dynamic powers to show an illusion that she's just a school of fish swimming around in case any fins are swimming nearby*[/sblock]
> [sblock=plan] Not sure how much you guys want to fight your way through this(Well I think we know Hellis' view), but I think this may work for getting us in and out virtually undetected.
> ...



[sblock=OOC]The whole hangar is in the rightmost building in the map. The moon pool is pretty much in the middle. The Fins patrol outside on the land, not in the water.

Is Underwater Breating not a permanent power? So no powerstunting it. But the Sorceress could surely powerstunt waterbreathing of her magic array.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“The plan sounds good to me. I could provide myself with the means to breathe underwater. If we have a few hours, I could prepare a magical ritual for it, if we are in a hurry, it will be a bit more strenuous, but should work equally well,”_ the Sorceress says, when Siren proposes her plan to get to the subs.


----------



## Insight (Oct 28, 2011)

"Underwater breathing apparatus technology is so simple... It is barely something to keep my attention.  Pardon me if I nod off for a bit..."

Cybermind pantomines sleeping for a second.

"I could take any spare parts found around this place and keep us breathing underwater for hours on end.  Do we have fifteen minutes for me to whip up a few modules?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2011)

Helis rises an eyebrow. *"Less chatting and more doing. I'm beginning to lose my patience, for Zeus' beard!"*


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Absolutely. If you can put something together, that would be great, then I can save my power for later, and we can all go together.”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Last question before I can start the action:

Who will be in the water?
I assume all are consent with Siren's plan.
BTW, doing incantations to do her magic may be a bit difficult for the Sorceress while diving...


----------



## Insight (Oct 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


I will need to check the rules for crafting underwater breathing devices and how long it will take.  Cybermind _should_ be able to do it, but I will need to look at my book to see what kind of time frame we're talking about.

EDIT: I've had a chance to look at the book.  According to the Craft - Electronics skill (that seems the most likely skill and the only one in which Cybermind is trained), such a device should be Simple (something like an electronic timer, detonator, tripwire trap, or bookcase) or possibly Moderate (like a radio direction finder, lock, engine component, shed, or furniture.  If it is Simple, it is a DC 15 Craft - Electronics check; otherwise, it is DC 20.  Time is a factor as well.  If the device is considered Simple, Cybermind can make 1 per hour; otherwise, it's 1 per 12 hours.  Cybermind can halve the time by taking a -5 penalty to the check.  This seems do-able if it is a Simple device; otherwise, Cybermind's bonus is not high enough to even make the attempt.

So, the first question for WD is whether an underwater breathing device would be Simple or Moderate.  If it's Moderate, it's going to be 12 hours per attempt and that delays the group significantly.  Otherwise, Cybermind could take the -5 (making it a DC 20 check) and crank one out every half-hour.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2011)

"Perhaps you could create such a device once we are onboard, in case it is needed later.  For now, I could provide the protection we require to swim in."

[sblock=ooc]
I think the simplest would be for Siren to do a Power Stunt, on her Psychic array as WD suggested earlier (as her underwater breathing is innate and cant be stunted).  
AP: Secret Atlantean Technique: 
Immunity Rank 3: High Pressure, Cold Environments, Drowning, Affects Other - 6pp
Swimming Rank 2: 5 mph, Affects Other - 4 pp

Hmm, I could use the Progression feat twice on the thing making it cost 12pp and affect the whole group.  Siren ends up slightly winded, but everybody can go, no need to wait, and Cybermind could make the invention(s) while the sub is en route so they don't have to rely on Siren if they need to go swimming again later.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2011)

You all swim silently through the dark water, led by Siren and communicating through hand gestures with each other. The electronic alarms you approach as you enter the moon pool proximity are quickly countered by Cybermind.

The subs have just come into viewing distance, the water around him lightened by the lightening of the maintenance hall.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


I know your next actions in general, but there is a potential in failure. Please describe your next moves step by step including skill rolls, when necessary.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress points towards the surface, so they can talk again.

_“So far, so good. How should we proceed now? I could get out of the water and near that hall, seeing that I can attune myself to that place and then teleport into the sub and create the portal for you to follow right afterwards. Or, you guys open it somehow. What shall it be?”_

As they discuss the last details of their plan, the Sorceress looks around to spot any possible guards that might see them.


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

Ben nods at the Sorceress' gestures toward surfacing. Once Siren could focus her psychic abilities past keeping them all breathing, her illusions could come back into play. He follows the sorceress closely as she moves, keeping an eye out for more dangers.

ETA: Unfortunately, the sting of salt water makes noticing much of anything difficult...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2011)

Helis nods, and follows suit as well. Perhaps, after all this inconvenient, he'll get to actually kill something that bleeds. Not like that metallic man.


----------



## Insight (Nov 2, 2011)

Cybermind pokes his head out of the water and looks to the base.  "There must be additional security for these vehicles," he says.  "I will locate and disable it."









*OOC:*


Using Detect Electronics (2) (Accurate, Acute, Analytical, Extended 2, Tracking) and Notice check.  The goal here is to determine electronic security measures around the target sub and what computer networks may be associated with it.  Note: Extended 2 means Cybermind doesn't take a range penalty for 1,000ft (I think).

Assuming the detection is successful, the next step depends on the computer system.  If it is somewhat friendly, Cybermind will use Comprehend Electronics 2 (Ex: Linked to Communication 9 (Ex: Area; Fl: Limited - Electronics Only; PF: Rapid 3, Selective, Subtle)), which allows for a Computers check to "convince" the computer system to do Cybermind's bidding.  If the system is more hostile, Cybermind will use Mind Control 10 (Fl: Limited - Electronics / Machines Only) instead.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 2, 2011)

Once the group is capable of breathing on their own, Siren focuses on her Illusions, muffling any sound they make and masking their visual presence from any patrols while Cybermind works on the security.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2011)

To your great surprise (and Helis nuisance) everything works out as planned.

The Sorceress is able to attune to the sub while Cybermind takes control of the electronic security and Siren clouds the mids of the nearby worker.

The illusion fails as you start your journey, but Cyberminds middlings have left the other sub inoperable for the near future.

----

HydroBase 11 is a three-part, capsule-shaped laboratory sitting on the bottom of the Pacific Ocean. It features two docking stations, living quarters, commissary, power generator and a large research laboratory. The three capsules are connected by access tubes.















*OOC:*


Will Cybermind try to mask their approach with his powers?
BTW, if you don't have your maximum HP, refresh them to your starting value.


----------



## Insight (Nov 4, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Will Cybermind try to mask their approach with his powers?




Cybermind will go to a nearby computer terminal and attempt to disable the rest of the security (cameras, alarms, other electronic countermeasures) from this point all the way to the sub.  In addition, Cybermind will attempt to learn what physical security exists between here and there (such as guards, doors we will need to get through, etc).









*OOC:*


Computers check and possible Notice check using ESP (Medium: Cameras).


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2011)

[sblock=Insight]Cybermind infiltrates the station's security systems. The base is currently under red alert (all doors under shot down), but the communication system is broken. Only one dock is accessible, as the other Omegan's sub is still attached to the port one.
He gets flickering images from damaged cameras through the station, but some room have no light and the cameras in the powerstation and main lab are utterly broken.
He cannot find any personal on the security feeds he can access.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 4, 2011)

Cybermind frowns a bit.  "We need to hurry," he says.  "This may be the best chance we're gonna have.  No one on the cameras... that I can see, anyway.  We'll have to break through whatever security exists when we get there.  There's not much more I can do from here."


----------



## Jemal (Nov 4, 2011)

"Well you've used your eyes, I'll see if I can sense anybody while you dock us.  Helis, Brick, you should be up front ready for any resistance when the door opens."
Siren opens her mind, attempting to find any minds to read.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 4, 2011)

*"Onward, to victory!"* calls out Helis, manifesting his golden spear and advancing purposefully towards the door. The others get the feeling that no matter if a 3 year old girl is going to pop out from the door, whatever comes out gets a spear in the eye.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 4, 2011)

Siren reaches out and puts a hand on Brick's arm to stop him before he starts after Helis "Try to keep him from assaulting the other Omega team if they pop up, they may be useful to us... if they are alive."


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*



Jemal said:


> Siren reaches out and puts a hand on Brick's arm to stop him before he starts after Helis "Try to keep him from assaulting the other Omega team if they pop up, they may be useful to us... if they are alive."




Brick nods. "Maybe we'll get lucky and he's developing a sense of restraint and judgement?" he says hopefully. Then he glances to the ancient warrior, and sighs as he sees the clear bloodlust in his eyes.

"Yeah, I'll do what I can," he says dryly, and moves forward to join Helis at the ready. "Did DD give you any descriptions on them?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Restraint and judgement,”_ the Sorceress repeats. _“Yeah, that seems likely.”_

She keeps herself nearby to be ready once the door opens. In the meantime, she casts the spell that creates her Energy Shield.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 4, 2011)

After a few moments, it is clear that the door will not open itself. Cybermind can quickly explain that the energy in the base is fluctuating. Only the emergency lights and the life support are currently working on full efficiency.

You will have to either destroy it, what could destabilize the surrounding structure, or find another way to enter.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


The door we are speaking of here is the door leading into the facility, not the door leading out of the sub, right? Then, we should be able to destroy it to gain passage. I would prefer to keep my portal attunement as it is now (leading back to the surface).


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

"You all know I'm a fan of breaking things," Ben says. "It's what I'm good at. But I don't want to collapse a whole wing of this place by doing it indiscriminately. If we could find a way to cut an entrance, that would probably be the best option. Helis, how precise can you use that sword?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanee said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> The door we are speaking of here is the door leading into the facility, not the door leading out of the sub, right? Then, we should be able to destroy it to gain passage. I would prefer to keep my portal attunement as it is now (leading back to the surface).











*OOC:*


Right to your first point. The doors of your sub work fine.

But destroying the facility door could cause some damage and in the wort case flood some parts of the base.

I thought you attuned to the sub to teleport in???


----------



## Thanee (Nov 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


No, Sorceress went to the maintenance hall, and attuned herself to that place, then teleported into the sub and created a portal inside, leading to the hall. That way, she could create the portal right after teleporting in (in case guards would be inside, which we didn't know at that point).

GM: "The subs have just come into viewing distance, the water around him lightened by the lightening of the maintenance hall."

Sorceress: "... I could get out of the water and near that hall, seeing that I can attune myself to that place and then teleport into the sub and create the portal for you to follow right afterwards."


----------



## Jemal (Nov 7, 2011)

While Brick awaits an answer from Helis on his 'precision', Siren goes to Cybermind "Let's see the schematics for this Facility, It would be preferable to find a way in that doesn't end up flooding the place.. Unless you lot plan to wait in the sub and let me do all the work, in which case Helis and Brick can start bashing right now."

[sblock=ooc]
Would I be correct in Assuming that the section labelled 'mini-hangar' is an open moon-pool like at the last base?  If so, we could use the same strategy we did at the base and swim in, either with Siren 'helping', or with whatever device(s) Cybermind was able to create out of spare parts while the sub was en route.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2011)

*"Swords are made to cut limbs off, so with tha precision. However..." *Helis says, as the sword banishes from his hand, to be replaced by a beautiful bow. *"This is my most precise weapon. I can put an arrow on the eye of the Minotaur shooting from Athenas."*

_OOC: Helis Toxotes is Precise._


----------



## Thanee (Nov 7, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Well, I can get us in there, if I find a suitable spot inside where I can medidate safely for a moment, but then we lose the option to teleport back to the surface,”_ the Sorceress says. _“What about the other entrance, there seem to be two of them?”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
When you try to check the 'mini-hangar', you can clearly see that your sub will not fit under it. You can assume that it is fore even smaller than yours.

The other port is blocked by the still attached Omega sub.

You can try to force open the door. There is a possibility of damaging something, but it isn't that high. But if you detach your sub later, you will leave the opening and possibly flood the base.

If Helis uses the bow to force the door open, I want a description. I'm not saying he cannot use it, just that I need a description.

Sorry for the current story slow-down.
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2011)

Helis takes aim. Greek were reknown for their architecture. Things were nowadays built mainly following the principles of architecture that they invented. Helis, being the Destruction incarnate knew some things, because in order to destroy something, you have to know how is it built to know how to take it down. 
Helis shoots his bow, the golden arrows sink in several places, and cracks on the debilitated structure begin to appear. One final arrow in the centre of the door is all what is needed to bring the obstacle down.

_OOC: That be ok?_


----------



## Jemal (Nov 8, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]
I figured the "mini" hangar couldn't fit the sub, which is why I suggested swimming like back at the naval base.  I'd thought that Cybermind had invented some devices while we were en route. 
Look like we're going with the Helis plan though, so lets see what happens.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2011)

As the others still think about alternate entrances, the ancient warrior is much quicker to act. The shot succumbs to his energy arrow barrage and you now can see into the dark interior with its flickering red emergency lights.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2011)

The ornate bow quickly transforms into the long spear as Helis charges in, looking for enemies.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 8, 2011)

"Time for the tide to roll in."  Siren follows Helis, reaching out again with her mind attempting to sense any nearby minds aside from the group.


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2011)

Seeing the low light, Brick fumbles for his flashlight as he rushes to catch up to Helis. "Now, don't go killing everything that moves. Remember, there's another team might be down here..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2011)

Helis is already grinning, looking for a target when Brick approaches.* "What? Oh, yes, right; thy concerns are unjustified."* he says rather distracted, as he keeps eyeing the surroundings.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“So much for that...”_ the Sorceress comments the now open passageway. _“I suppose it would be best, if we closed the door to this vessel, in order to keep any unwanted visitors out, correct?”_ she asks in Cybermind's direction.

She quickly renews her protective spells before teleporting near her allies, who already started with the exploration of this underwater structure.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 8, 2011)

Siren is unable to sense any intelligent life, not including her companions...
either the station is deserted, the minds are unconscious, or their is some kind of mind-shield working.

Where do you want to go first?

[sblock=Base map]





[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

"Well, if I had a super-robot, I suppose I'd want to study him in a lab," Ben offers. "I figure our best bets to find this thing and scavenge its power source are there or storage, yeah?"


----------



## Jemal (Nov 10, 2011)

"A valid idea, but we should check this section first, so there are no surprises on our way back."


----------



## Insight (Nov 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


WD, where are we on the map?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


You are currently all at the starboard dock. To reach the lab, you will have to move through he quarterdeck to the hub to reach the main lab, near the reactor.

Does anyone of you take any precautions while moving? Or do you all stroll like on a sunny day on the beach 

I only have two answers so far what to do.


----------



## Insight (Nov 12, 2011)

Cybermind attempts to connect to any security cameras between the starboard deck and the lab.  Failing that, Cybermind will attempt to communicate with whatever internal computer network exists.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“We should make sure, that this sector here is secure, before moving on. Maybe it would make sense, even, to check on the other sub,”_ the Sorceress offers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 13, 2011)

Cybermind connects to the camera system. At the flickering cameras, he sees no moving creature nor any form of life at all. But he notices some curious stains on some ceilings, floors and walls.

The internal system got somehow corrupted. Cybermind 'hears' its 'voice', but it is like someone speaking a language he doesn't quite understand... he thinks the few parts he recognizes are something like 'breach' 'compromised' and 'lockdown'.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 13, 2011)

Siren nods to Sorceress "Glad you agree.  Well boys, will you be accompanying us or is it ladies night?"

[sblock=ooc]
Siren does indeed plan to check the surrounding area first before expanding into the rest of the facility.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Nov 13, 2011)

"I suggest we spend as little time in this place as possible," Cybermind says.  "The walls and ceilings are showing signs of stress.  This place may be collapsing... or about to be collapsing!"

Cybermind heads towards the other sub.  "I should disable this other vehicle.  That will prevent anyone from trying to follow us out."









*OOC:*


Using Mind Control 10 against the security measures on the other sub.  If the sub does not have any intelligence, Cybermind will instead use Comprehend + Communication and a Computers check to prevent any access to the sub (assuming no purely physical ways to access the sub exist).

If this is not sufficient to prevent access to the other sub, Cybermind will instead shut down security in this area and then launch/deploy the other sub.  I understand that additional rolls may be necessary for all of this.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 13, 2011)

Helis lumbers forward, with a grin addressing Siren's comment.* "I need to kill something..."* he mutters under his breath.


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

"Just don't hit the hull, eh?" Brick says to Helis as he falls in with his female teammates waiting to verify Cybermind has disabled the other sub.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 13, 2011)

Cybermind is easily able to 'sabotage' the other Omegan's sub.
Notice checks from everyone, please.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 13, 2011)

The Sorceress scans the area for potential problems with her keen senses.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 14, 2011)

Siren nods to Cybermind "An excellent idea."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2011)

The Sorceress determines that the 'stains' Cybermind had seen are actually burn marks. There is also some kind of dust in and around them.


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2011)

Brick looks about, but finds the whole area slightly creepy, and as a result can't quite bring himself to study anything too intently...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Those stains look like they have been caused by fire. But what is that dust that is near the burn marks?”_ the Sorceress asks her companions, also making them aware of what she has discerned.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2011)

The eyes of the greek warrior, as Perseus spear, pierces the heart of darkness.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 15, 2011)

Further investigations reveal the 'dust' to be, in fact, ash and that the 'stains' have a roughly humanoid shape...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 15, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Oh. Looks like we found the other team,”_ the Sorceress comments their latest discovery.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 15, 2011)

*"Good trick, carbonize and disintegrate victims. We should be prepared."* adds Helis.


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

Ben gulps as he realizes what must have happened. 

"Okay, I don't want to meet whoever did that. Let's clear this area; you folks are right we want to avoid letting someone cut us off from behind. But let's do it quickly."


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2011)

You only find some more 'stains' in the living quarters. It seems like they are left rather hastily...

Will you go next straight through the hub to the laboratory?

[sblock=Base map]





[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Will you go next straight through the hub to the laboratory?












*OOC:*


Sounds good to me if no one else objects.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sure, why not. The Commissary and Storage are probably not very interesting, anyways.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2011)

As you move towards the hub, you see a humanoid shape with glowing red eyes. As you move nearer you can discern more details:


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 17, 2011)

_OOC: Bloody Terminator!_

*"I get to smash this one right?"* Helis smiles, reading his weapon.


----------



## Insight (Nov 17, 2011)

"Actually, Helis," Cybermind says.  "This one is more up _MY_ alley!"

Cybermind concentrates, trying to take control of the robot.









*OOC:*


Initiative check just in case.  Switching to Mind Control alternate power.  Mind Control effect vs. target Will.  DC 27 to resist.


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Holding off on an action to see if Cybermind can control the bugger


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2011)

Cybermind is able to take control of it. But it takes more effort than he thought... like he had to wrest control form someone (something?) else...









*OOC:*


Because of the multiple sub-systems and failsave controls it will count as 2 (of your 5) targets of Cybermind's mind control, Insight.


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

As the robot seems to stop in its tracks and fails to attack, Ben reaches out as if to give Cybermind a congratulatory slap on the back. Then he notices the extra effort it seems to be taking the man, then stops mid swing as he realizes something.

"Wait a minute. You don't think that's what we're after, is it? I mean, the endoskeleton of the super robo?"









*OOC:*


I don't suppose we have any kind of detecting gizmo that will actually tell us if we've found the robot and its power source?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2011)

Cybermind thinks that this is unlikely, but he will have to open it to be sure. This robot skeleton looks to recently build...


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


Anything you want to do? Open the robot up? Continue your way to the lab?


----------



## jkason (Nov 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


If the machine expert believes "this is not the droid we're looking for," (sorry, couldn't resist.  ) then I'd say on to the lab, though probably safest to send the robot ahead to walk into any ambushes.


----------



## Insight (Nov 24, 2011)

Cybermind concentrates on the robot and sends it forward into the lab.  He uses the robot's senses to see what is happening in the lab.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2011)

The robot walks through the area towards the lab. Multiple 'stains' are on the ground and on the walls. At least of the doors it passes through seems to have been ripped open by bare hands.
In the lab area, multiple 'twins' of it are lying in what seems to be loading pots.

There is another shape, slowly turning at its direction...

then the connection is suddenly broken.


----------



## Insight (Nov 25, 2011)

Cybermind reaches out with his electronic senses to determine what's going on in the lab.









*OOC:*


Switching array to ESP.  Also, using Super-Senses 11 - Detect Electronics (2) (Accurate, Acute, Analytical, Extended 2, Tracking), Technology Awareness (Extended 2)

Notice check if necessary.


----------



## Jemal (Nov 27, 2011)

Siren waits for Cybermind's scout, keeping her mind's eye open until her concentration is needed elsewhere.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 27, 2011)

The surveillance systems in the lab area are still not reachable for Cybermind. Most likely, they are simply broken. Carefully reaching out with his less physical senses, he senses a multitude of different electronic systems in the lab area, most contributing to forming complex humanoid shapes, but nearly all are currently powered down. There is also a strong 'electronic presence', also humanoid, but so alien in it's components Cybermind has difficulties to read it. This must be the robot they are searching for... and it is active!


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

Ben stands nervously as those with extra-normal senses do the advance scouting. He tries his best to avoid shuffling from foot to foot as he nerves start to get the better of him.


----------



## Jemal (Dec 5, 2011)

"I'm still not sensing anything, is it clear to move forward?" Siren taps Cybermind's shoulder.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 5, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Good question. Also, do we have any idea what caused all this havoc down here?”_ the Sorceress asks.

_“It's in there, right?”_ indicating the lab.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 5, 2011)

[MENTION=11437]Insight[/MENTION] I think the others wait for Cybermind's answers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2011)

"There are more of these robots at the lab and also someone who controls them. When he noticed it, I suddenly lost control of 'my' robot. But no sign of life. Shall we go?"
Cybermind answers.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2011)

*"Time to crush some heads then!"* bellows Helis, as he charges in with his bow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2011)

*"Time to crush some heads then!"* bellows Helis, as he charges in with his bow.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“Yeah, I guess it is the time to crush some heads now,”_ the Sorceress agrees, following the anxious greek warrior, while renewing her defensive spells.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ok, I will roll initiative when needed (or you can add a roll to your next post).

Do you just use the flickering emergency lights or do you use another light source?

Who goes first or does some scouting?


----------



## Jemal (Dec 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Siren can essentially see in the dark with her Sonar (Accurate Ultrasonic Hearing).  I'm sure someone has a light source, though..


----------



## Insight (Dec 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


Cybermind can probably do something about the lights, assuming there's sufficient power remaining within the facility.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Cybermind is able to fix the lights, ruining the mood light 







The lights fixed, the burned remains become even more standing out on the clinical clean floors and walls. The lab door seems to be forced open, but you only see robot skeletons in reloading pods from you current position. It may be well half a dozen of them.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2011)

*Sorceress*

_“That's a lot of them... did they build them down here?”_


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2011)

"Are they dormant or are we about to have a problem?" Siren asks Cybermind, refocusing her potent psychic powers into a blade extending from her wrist as a precaution.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2011)

Before Cybermind can answer, a disturbing shape moves into view. It looks like the lost hero Champion, but his lower jaw is missing and the costume and 'skin' is torn, revealing an alien alloy below it. The robot skeletons you saw this far seem to be recent copies of his interior design.
As its eyes start to glow orange, you remember the human ash everywhere and Champion's heat vision...

[SBLOCK=OOC]
CR initiative (1d20+1=15)
Siren= 17
Cybermind= 14
Sorceress= 11
Helis initiative (1d20+8=13)
Brick initiative (1d20+2=8)

---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Siren - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - 
Cybermind - 

Champion Robot - 
[/SBLOCK]

Siren, and then my turn !


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2011)

"Oh, crud," Brick mutters, all but frozen in place by his realization of the danger...









*OOC:*


just checking in to let you know I think I'm caught up game-wise from my vacation...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 12, 2011)

"Damnit" Siren changes her mind, allowing the knife to dissipate as she thrusts her hands forwards, as if willing the air itself to assault the mockery in front of them and knock it off balance.
"Watch out for his eye blasts"









*OOC:*



Change Array to TK Blast, gonna try to knock him over.
Assuming a 23 hits, it needs a DC 27 Toughness save, and a trip check vs my 12.  If he doesn't get knocked down, Siren will take cover behind anything available within her movement range.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2011)

Round 1

The artificial Champion nearly stumbles, but in the end resists Siren's attack. As she dives for cover, two lances of intense heat from its eyes hit Helis square in the chest.

[SBLOCK=OOC]

12 trip wasn't enough.
CR toughness save (DC 27) (1d20+12=27)
CR Eyeblast vs Helis (DC 20) (1d20+10=26)
Helis Toughness vs Eyeblast (DC 27) (1d20+10=18)


 ---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Siren - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - bruised 1, dazed
Cybermind - 

Champion Robot - bruised 2
[/SBLOCK]

PC's turn !


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 12, 2011)

*"Grrraaa..!!"* Helis deafed a paincry. *"Thou'll pay for such an offence foul creature!"* With fury, Helis shoots a barrage of golden arrows at the monstrosity.

_Helis will spend a HP to reroll that attack. Bouuuyyaaaa! Critical hit, DC went up to 30+what he gets for autofire._


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Quick toughness check rolled below.

One more bruise and Helis gets back his HP.


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Okay, it looks like at some point ENWorld did away with blogs or with linking blog posts on the icon profile? In any case, I'm once again unable to find your houserules for M&M, and thus unable to ascertain how to properly have Brick try to use his grappling / pinning feats to try to pin the robot.  I remember you're using a version of CMB, but I don't recall all the numbers that factor in, nor how the specific feats might modify that. 

here is the link to Brick's sheet. I'm fine with you rolling if it keeps things moving. If you can provide a link to the relevant post, I'll just amend it to my character sheet for future reference.

Thanks in advance and apologies for the inconvenience.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2011)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress was always partial to the simple strategies... fight fire with fire.

A moment later, her arcane spell creates a bolt of fire, that races towards the robot.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 13, 2011)

jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]Okay, it looks like at some point ENWorld did away with blogs or with linking blog posts on the icon profile? In any case, I'm once again unable to find your houserules for M&M, and thus unable to ascertain how to properly have Brick try to use his grappling / pinning feats to try to pin the robot.  I remember you're using a version of CMB, but I don't recall all the numbers that factor in, nor how the specific feats might modify that.
> 
> here is the link to Brick's sheet. I'm fine with you rolling if it keeps things moving. If you can provide a link to the relevant post, I'll just amend it to my character sheet for future reference.
> 
> Thanks in advance and apologies for the inconvenience.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]
Blogs were temporary disabled to speed up the site. I found a webchache copy of my blog and added it to the first post in the RG:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5498459-post1.html
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 13, 2011)

*Ben O'hare aka Brick*

[sblock=ooc]







Walking Dad said:


> Blogs were temporary disabled to speed up the site. I found a webchache copy of my blog and added it to the first post in the RG:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5498459-post1.html




Cool. Thank you much! [/sblock]

Hoping to make damaging the robot and / or quickly extracting its core easier, Brick rushes it, smashing his fist into it, then snags the mechanical arms and pulls them behind the creature's back. 

"Now, just play nice and we'll be out of your hair ... er, circuits ... in no time."

[sblock=ooc]Improved Grab means he can attack and make a grapple attempt in the same attack action. Since CMB uses melee attack bonus, I assumed I could apply All Out Attack to it as part of the round? If not, the grapple attempt is only 25.  Toughness save vs. penetrating melee attack = DC 25[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Quick update, Siren and Cybermind still to go.

Firebolt missed.

Brick hits and grab is succesful!

The robot is grabbed and staggered!


----------



## Jemal (Dec 14, 2011)

Siren rushes over to assist Brick, reforming her Psyknife. "Good job, just hold it still..."

[sblock=combat]
Psyknife Attack +8 -2 power attack +2 flanking, vs 1/2 Defense (Opponent is vulnerable from grab).
First is a 10, so hp reroll gets me a 21.
Toughness DC 29, Penetrating.
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Dec 15, 2011)

Cybermind concentrates, reaching out with his left hand, attempting to take mental control of the robot.









*OOC:*


Switching Machine Control array to Mind Control 10.

Effect check Mind Control vs Will.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2011)

Round 2

*"Grrraaa..!!"* Helis deafed a paincry. *"Thou'll pay for such an offence foul creature!"* With fury, Helis shoots a barrage of golden arrows at the monstrosity, some penetrating its hull.
The Sorceress was always partial to the simple strategies... fight fire with fire.
A moment later, her arcane spell creates a bolt of fire, that races towards the robot, but only hits a (interior) wall of the base.
Hoping to make damaging the robot and / or quickly extracting its core  easier, Brick rushes it, smashing his fist into it, then snags the  mechanical arms and pulls them behind the creature's back. 
"Now, just play nice and we'll be out of your hair ... er, circuits ... in no time."
Siren rushes over to assist Brick, reforming her Psyknife. "Good job, just hold it still..." She plunges the blade deep inside, but it seems its critical systems withstood the attack.
Cybermind concentrates, reaching out with his left hand, attempting to take mental control of the robot, which results in the machines shut down. Maybe some kind of fail save to prevent the misuse of the robot.



[SBLOCK=OOC]

This was much quicker than I expected after the fight with the guardian robot...
Hope you are not to disappointed. It will become more challenging later 

 ---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Siren - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - bruised 1
Cybermind - got 1 extra HP -

Champion Robot - bruised 5, staggered (overwrites dazed), out
[/SBLOCK]

Combat over.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2011)

*"Great feat of strength Brick. Thou are an impressive warrior." *As far as anyone present can recall, this is the first time Helis says something nice about someone; even if it means, "You are good at killing things and I like that."


_OOC: Challenging ... Hmm.._


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2011)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

"Um ... thanks," Ben stammers, clearly thrown by the usually-critical warrior's compliment. Despite Cybermind having powered the robot down, Brick maintains his hold on it.

"Okay, let's gut the power out of this thing before it reboots, yes?" he says nervously.

[sblock=ooc]Hey, nothing wrong with occasionally managing to get things done quickly, I say. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


You can try recover the power core with a craft (electronics) check (DC 25). This will take several minutes, unless you to speed up the process (and increase the DC).
BTW, Cybermind has the best chance to do this.


----------



## Insight (Jan 6, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You can try recover the power core with a craft (electronics) check (DC 25). This will take several minutes, unless you to speed up the process (and increase the DC).
> BTW, Cybermind has the best chance to do this.




"Ah, yes," Cybermind says.  "I should be able to handle this.  Please, step back."  Cybermind briefly examines the device, assessing the possible pitfalls and areas of concern.









*OOC:*


Made Craft (Electronics) and Computers checks.  Assuming this applies, Cybermind has Comprehend Electronics with Rapid 3, meaning he can understand/communicate 1000x faster than normal humans.  His Detect Electronics with the Analytical power feat may also apply.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2012)

It takes Cybermind some time to complete the physical task of removing the energy core, but he also nearly effortlessly scans the bases data core to reveal what was going on here:
The aliens continued the bases old purpose of building a robotic army based on the Champion-bot as it's system awakened and continued to malfunction...

He also learns of a sister base specialized in genetic warfare. It sent a distress call three days ago which was obviously not answered...


----------



## Thanee (Jan 7, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_“Well done! I think we got what we came for then,”_ the Sorceress comments.

_“What now? Back to the sub?”_


----------



## jkason (Jan 9, 2012)

Brick nods. 

"Let's get out of here while we can," he agrees. "This place seems trashed well enough on its own, though if we can get the coordinates of the genetics facility, we may want to swing past it. Given what happened here, I have a bad feeling about what kind of distress they were in."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 9, 2012)

*"Can't we make this place explode? Set up greek fire to consume this place!"* the greek warrior says, exhalted at the idea of destruction.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Cybermind knows he could, but this would include a radioactive fallout.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


Insight has left the game because of time issues. I will NPC Cybermind for the time being.







"I could rig something, but exploding the reactor will also cause a radioactive fallout." Cybermind answers the Greek warrior.


----------



## jkason (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

Ben frowns. 

"I think the world's trashed enough without our adding something like that to the mix. Let's get the heck out of here, then. If we can trace that distress call, might be us heading off trouble before it gets to us if we check out the genetics lab, too."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_“I don't understand what ‘radioactive fallout’ means, but it is bad, right? Then maybe it is really the best, if we just leave this, and head for the other station, seeing what's going on there,”_ the Sorceress says.


----------



## jkason (Jan 20, 2012)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*



Thanee said:


> _“I don't understand what ‘radioactive fallout’ means, but it is bad, right? Then maybe it is really the best, if we just leave this, and head for the other station, seeing what's going on there,”_ the Sorceress says.




"In magical terms, I guess it's like if you let some kind of slow death spell seem out into the ocean and carry along the waves for miles," Ben tries by way of explanation.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 21, 2012)

"Radiation is a type of poison, much like the types the surfacers have been sending to the depths of my realm for many years." Siren crosses her arms, sneering as her mistrust resurfaces briefly.  
"You will not further contaminate the Ocean floor by destroying this facility.  I will alert my people and they will find a way to deal with it without the fallout.  In the meantime, Ben's idea has merit, we should check out the other facility."  She seems to calm down somewhat, laying a hand on Brick's shoulder for a moment as she speaks of his idea, before stepping over to Hellis "We will find something for you to destroy, but I will not allow your bloodlust to harm my people or endanger our goals.  You are supposed to be a warrior, focus on winning the WAR."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 25, 2012)

The other hydro base is fortunately not that far away. Unfortunately, the approach is rather similar. Neither radio contact, nor any other reaction from the base. Siren only gains a strange static as she telepathically scan for living minds. There is something, but it feels really strange.
Cybermind tells you that he has established contact to the base and will be able to open the door this time.

[sblock=Base map (same layout, so this is just the old map again)]





[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2012)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

Ben nods.

"All right, let's check this thing out and leave this base for the fish, yeah?"


----------



## Jemal (Jan 25, 2012)

Siren gives Ben a bit of a hurt look then turns away "Inded."

As they dock, she mentions the static to the others "There is either a device or a telepath in there blocking me.  We must be careful, they may know we are here."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 25, 2012)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress nods. “_Ok, will keep that in mind._”

“_There is only one way to find out, anyways._”


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 27, 2012)

You open the bulkhead and enter brightly lit corridors. There are no obvious signs of life around you. Time to decide where you go first (again).


----------



## jkason (Jan 27, 2012)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

"Living quarters should be close by. Should probably start there, you think? Comfiest place to hide out, at least."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 27, 2012)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress nods to the words. _“I agree. Also, they are nearby.”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 30, 2012)

The living quarters are nearly abandoned. Nearly, as you find piles of clothes here and there on the floor...


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2012)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

Ben frowns. 

"I'm not liking this. Seems a bit too much like finding ash marks. Commissary seems like the next place folks might gather, yes? I figure we check there before heading to the lab?"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 30, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_“I would say we check the rooms, one by one, as we come past them. This place isn't huge, after all.”_


----------



## Jemal (Jan 31, 2012)

Siren growls in frustration "Still nothing but static, I really don't like this."  She sighs and moves towards the clothing, looking for anything else out of the ordinary about them.. Signs of struggle, burn marks/holes in them, little piles of ash...


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 1, 2012)

It isn't so much static as Siren can still 'feel' her companions. But there is also something else she cannot fully determine.









*OOC:*


VV is back. I will wait until he chimes in before advancing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 2, 2012)

*"I do not know about these new ways of organizing troops. Choose a destination, I shall destroy all opposition."* Declares Helis


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 3, 2012)

There are some signs of struggle on the clothes, but the most obvious trait is how clean they are. Like someone removed any organic residues...

You don't find any more evidence until you come closer to the laboratory...









*OOC:*


sorry if this seem repetitive, but I could not think of a better place to put this into the storyline. Next installments will be more roleplaying and NPC heavy.


----------



## jkason (Feb 3, 2012)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

"Okay, _definitely_ stinking of ash marks. I'm starting to wonder if this was a good idea..." Ben whispers as they realize there is no organic material to be found...


----------



## Thanee (Feb 3, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_“Well, the one thing this shows us is, that we are probably too late. But since we are here, now, we could as well see this through. Who knows what we will find. Of course, it can... it will be dangerous. But where there is no risk, there is no reward.”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2012)

It seem that emergency doors came down around the lab but were smashed from something large. What ever it was, you hear grunting sounds ahead...









*OOC:*


please post movement order, active sustained effects etc. You may also add an initiative roll.


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Brick on the front line, I'm assuming, unless anyone objects. I'll add an initiative roll after posting...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 6, 2012)

_OOC: Helis is also in front if possible, if not, right behind Brick, spear in hand._


----------



## Jemal (Feb 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


Siren will stay somewhere behind Brick/Helis, trying to keep near the center of the party, her array set to Telepathy & Illusion(Attempting to maintain her illusion masking the party).

Also in case it matters, just a reminder that she has Sonar(Ultrasonic hearing) in addition to her telepathic senses, so may be able to tell more about what's up ahead.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry took longer than  I thought!


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 17, 2012)

The creature you encounter seems to behorribly warped in body and mind.

Its flesh has a malleable, mud-like quality but also has some of the angular lines that betray its K'tharen origin. It has nearly double Bricks size, with bony spike protrusions and long claws. The form seems unnaturally elastic as it turns its head at you.

Siren is nearly stunned from the waves of pain and fury it sends, the mind more a storm than anything rational she has encountered before.

Players' turn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 17, 2012)

*"Charge?" *Helis looks at the other muscle bound member of the group. *"CHARGE! Raaahahaha!!!" *he repeates, charging forward with his energy lance, and a pleasure grin in his face.


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2012)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

"That is ... disturbing," Ben says, though whether he's talking about the mutated creature or Helis' bloodlust is unclear. 

"Okay, let's see if I can find a spot on that thing to grab without spikes," he says, barreling forward as well. He delivers a powerful roundhouse, trying to get the creature off balance so that he can immobilize it.

[sblock=ooc] All-Out Attack. -5 defense / +5 attack. Improved grab allows Brick to try starting a grapple if the attack (DC 25) hits:

All-Out Attack unarmed; Improved Grab Grapple Check (1d20+15=31, 1d20+15=19)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 18, 2012)

Siren grabs her head in pain and steps back "Yes, Charge. Smash. Kill."
The Atlantean shakes her head, severing her mental connection and closing herself off from the beast "I won't be getting inside this things head anytime soon, so more physical means will be required."  She flexes her arm and a greenish-blue blade of energy extends from her fist as she flips up and over the thing, distracting it as the big hitters close in.









*OOC:*



Switch Array away from Telepathy to Psychic Knives.  Siren will then attempt to work her way around the beast to help Helis/Brick flank.
If Siren can reach such position with a single move action, then after that I'll use Deception to Feint it.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 19, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_“You do not belong here!”_ the Sorceress says, while collecting the necessary energy to form into a spell. A bolt of fire shoots from her outstretched arms towards the horrible creature.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

Round 1

*"Charge?" *Helis looks at the other muscle bound member of the group. *"CHARGE! Raaahahaha!!!" *he repeates, charging forward with his energy lance, and a pleasure grin in his face. The phyla pierces its hide, but the effect isn't as great as Helis expected.
"That is ... disturbing," Ben says, though whether he's talking about the mutated creature or Helis' bloodlust is unclear. 
"Okay, let's see if I can find a spot on that thing to grab without spikes,"  he says, barreling forward as well. He delivers a powerful roundhouse,  trying to get the creature off balance so that he can immobilize it. But the creature is to strong to grapple and its hard but rubbery hide absorbs the blow.
Siren grabs her head in pain and steps back "Yes, Charge. Smash. Kill."
The Atlantean shakes her head, severing her mental connection and closing herself off from the beast "I won't be getting inside this things head anytime soon, so more physical means will be required."   She flexes her arm and a greenish-blue blade of energy extends from  her fist as she flips up and over the thing, distracting it as the big  hitters close in.
_“You do not belong here!”_ the Sorceress  says, while collecting the necessary energy to form into a spell. A  bolt of fire shoots from her outstretched arms towards the horrible  creature but only hits a wall.

The creature itself growls and delivers a devastating swing with it's clawed appendage at Helis, leaving itself wide open to counter attacks.

[SBLOCK=OOC]

PF Toughness vs Phyla (DC 23) (1d20+16=22)
PF Toughness vs Brick (DC 25) (1d20+15=27)
PF Sense Motive vs Siren Bluff (DC 33) (1d20+2=14)
PF Claw Attack (PA/AA 5) vs Helis (DC 20) (1d20+12=20)
Helis Toughness vs PF claw (DC 32) (1d20+10=16)

 ---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Siren - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - Unconscious

Proto-Fin - bruised 1
[/SBLOCK]

your turn.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2012)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress casts her attack spell again, aiming for the brutish creature, hopefully with better success this time.


OOC: Guess not...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 23, 2012)

Helis is thrown back, but his inner resolve take him to his feet again. _(Using a HP for Ultimate save, getting a 30 on the save, so only bruised 1)_


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2012)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Seeing the creature barely phased by their assault, Ben decides he needs to put more power behind his blows. Unfortunately, the resultant swing is off by a wide margin, and he only manages to connect with air.

[sblock=ooc]Penetrating All Out Power Attack (DC 30) (1d20+10=11)

Natural 1. Ugh.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 23, 2012)

Now in place, Siren jams her psychic blade into the monster's back, searching for its spinal column.









*OOC:*


Remember that Assuming the creature is large sized, both Helis and Brick should be gaining Flanking bonuses from Siren.
Also, B/C of Siren't successful feint last turn, the creature should be vulnerable to her, lowering its active defenses by half.. meaning that 16 probably hits, yay!.
If it hits, it's a DC 27 Toughness save: Penetrating and vampiric (Though the vampiric doesn't matter since Siren's not injured yet)


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] You still have your complete actions for this round, as Helis was only bruised, thanks to feat and HP expenditure.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 24, 2012)

Heli's hand conjures a different weapon, a blade curved in the front; wicked looking sword. *"Greet Thanathos when thou get to the underworld beast!"* shouted Helis as he charged forward again. His sword sinks up to the handle in the creature's breast. 

_DC is actually 30 now, since it's a critical hit._


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 25, 2012)

Round 2

The phyla still sticking in the creature's wound vanishes...
The Sorceress casts her attack spell again, aiming for the brutish creature, hopefully with better success this time. But the hope is in vain.
Seeing the creature barely phased by their assault, Ben decides he needs  to put more power behind his blows. Unfortunately, the resultant swing  is off by a wide margin, and he only manages to connect with air.
Now in place, Siren jams her psychic blade into the monster's back, searching for its spinal column, but the protean shape seems to be resistant to this attack.
Helis is thrown back, but his inner resolve take him to his feet again. His hand conjures a different weapon, a blade curved in the front; wicked looking sword. *"Greet Thanathos when thou get to the underworld beast!"* shouted Helis as he charged forward again. His sword sinks up to the handle in the creature's breast. 

The creature screams in rage, but it's counter attack is rather inimpressive and misses Helis by several inches, leaving a big gash in the wall that starts to seep water...

[SBLOCK=OOC]

creature regained 1 bruised level
Helis regains spent HP (I re-rolled one of the creature's toughness saves)

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3386809/PF Toughness vs Phyla (DC 23) (1d20+15=21)
PF Toughness vs Psychic Blade (DC 27) (1d20+15=28)
PF Toughness vs Makhaira (DC 30) (1d20+15=18)
PF Toughness vs Makhaira (re-roll) (DC 30) (1d20+15=27)
PF Claw Attack (PA/AA 5) vs Helis (DC 20) (1d20+12=15)

Helis got really lucky...

 ---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Siren - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - 

Proto-Fin - bruised 2
[/SBLOCK]

your turn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 26, 2012)

_[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] Protofin should roll Fortitude saves vs the Makhaira attack, check the roll description._


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


Thanks, but Fortitude save is +14, so this isn't changing the results (hits a 26 for getting bruised instead of a 27).


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_Ok, last try, then I will try something else..._ the Sorceress thinks, as she - once more - conjures a fiery bolt to hurl at the creature.


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2012)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

"Does anyone have a way to seal that?" Ben calls out. His nervousness at the slow flooding makes yet another swing go wide.

[sblock=ooc]Wowsers. Another nat 1. Invisible castle does not like Brick...

Penetrating All Out Power Attack (DC 30) (1d20+10=11)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Feb 29, 2012)

"We can fix it when we're done fighting.  Just work on not letting it cause any more damage, if this place floods I can't save all of you."

The wild blow does give her an idea though, and Siren looks around quickly.













*OOC:*



Is there any kind of electrical outlet or anything else that might be hazardous to hit?  I'd like to try a trick manuever to get the thing to attack me while in front of it and zap itself.  If so I'll post my action with bluff check, If not I'll post an attack.
Well I'll post the rolls now and see what happens.
So, if she sees something useful, Siren maneuvers and attempts to trick the beast to attack her so she can dodge.
Trick check: 28
Otherwise, she stabs it with her knife again, 
Attack roll 29, DC 27 Toughness (Penetrating)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 29, 2012)

*"Begone creature! Die!"* Helis bellows but his blow is inaccurate.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Oops, I thought I still had to wait for someone. Will update this weekend.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 6, 2012)

Round 3

_Ok, last try, then I will try something else..._ the Sorceress thinks, as she - once more - conjures a fiery bolt to hurl at the creature and misses.
"Does anyone have a way to seal that?" Ben calls out. His nervousness at the slow flooding makes yet another swing go wide.
Both attacks help to widen the gaps in the hull, a thin sheet of water now covering the rooms floor...
"We can fix it when we're done fighting.  Just work  on not letting it cause any more damage, if this place floods I can't  save all of you."
 The wild blow does give her an idea though, and Siren looks around quickly and positions her just right and subtley feints weakness...
*"Begone creature! Die!"* Helis bellows but his blow is nearly inaccurate and it brushes without effect over the things "skin".

The creature attacks Siren blindly, unaware of the junction box her. Siren is ready to step aside, as the big riplidly flaying claws comes near and slams her against the wall hard, dropping her to the ground.  She manages  barely to hold onto consciousness, shaking her head as she struggles  back to her feet.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
PF Fortitude vs Helis (DC 25) (1d20+14=26)
PF claw (all-out 5, PA 3) vs Siren Defense (DC 22) (1d20+14=32)
beats defense by 10
Siren toughness vs Claw (DC 30) (1d20+8=10)
missed by 20 = Unconscious

 ---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)
Jemal used 1 HP to re-roll the Toughness check

 Brick - 
 Siren - (-1HP) bruised 1, dazed
 Sorceress - 
Helis - 

Proto-Fin - bruised 2 (1 incurable)
[/SBLOCK]

your turn.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 7, 2012)

Siren does not expect the speed with which the beast turns on her, and slams against the wall hard, dropping to the ground.  She manages barely to hold onto consciousness, shaking her head as she struggles back to her feet. "Fine, no funny business then."  She Jams her knife into the beast, attempting to draw its mental energies to heal the gash it left on her.








*OOC:*


derp.
Reroll nets me a 21. 
Attack hits 19.  Toughness DC 27.  
Vampiric Recovery Check:  26.  If he fails the toughness save vs her knife, Siren gets to recover from her Bruise (If he fails by 5, she recovers from Daze.)
Siren: Defense 22, HP: 0, Toughness: +8 (-1 Bruise=7), Dazed(?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


Jemal, you still have an action. Don't forget my house-rule to avoid stun-lock:

---

Replacing 'Stunned' with 'Dazed' in the 'Toughness Saving Throw Table'.

Dazed is now defined as below:

 Dazed: A dazed character is limited to free actions and a single    standard action per turn, although the character may use that action  to   perform a move, as usual. Stunned supersedes dazed. 

---      

There is still a "stun", but only from specific effects, not from taking damage.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 7, 2012)

Alright, edited last post to reflect that.  Thanks for the reminder


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2012)

*Ben O'hare, aka Brick*

Ben continues his bid to try to make it through the creature's tough hide, but seems to be having little effect.

[sblock=ooc]I don't think this hits, but what the heck, at least it's not another nat 1:

Penetrating All Out Power Attack (DC 30) (1d20+10=16)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_Alright, let's see if this works any better..._ the Sorceress thinks, a little angry about herself and her lack of aim.

She casts another spell, this time however, instead of fire she creates a missile formed of ice and hurls it towards their opponent with precision.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Using "Glacial Spike"; two linked effects:
- Blast 10 (Perception range) -> DC 25 Toughness
- Petrification 10 (Duration instant (lasting)) -> DC 20 Fortitude[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just waiting for [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 12, 2012)

Helis punctuates the beast with his magical sword again. He curses at his bad luck when the sword bounces off on one of the exoskeleton of the monstrosity.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 13, 2012)

Round 4

Siren does not expect the speed with which the beast turns on her, and  slams against the wall hard, dropping to the ground.  She manages barely  to hold onto consciousness, shaking her head as she struggles back to  her feet. "Fine, no funny business then."  She Jams her knife into the beast, but fails to penetrate its hide.
Ben continues his bid to try to make it through the creature's tough hide to somewhat effect.
_Alright, let's see if this works any better..._ the Sorceress thinks, a little angry about herself and her lack of aim.
 She casts another spell, this time however, instead of fire she creates a  missile formed of ice and hurls it towards their opponent with  precision.
Helis tries to punctuate the beast with his magical sword again. He curses at  his bad luck when the sword bounces off on one of the exoskeleton of the  monstrosity and into the already damaged wall.

The creature swings back with his claws at Brick who has to take the hit.


[SBLOCK=OOC]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3403946/

With an effect level of 12, you cannot have a better hit bonus than +8 on PL 10. But 17 still hits.

PF Toughness vs Psychic Blade (DC 27) (1d20+15=30)
PF Toughness vs Brick's punch (DC 30) (1d20+15=24)
PF Toughness vs Glacial Spike (DC 25) (1d20+14=24)
PF Fortitude vs Glacial Spike (DC 20) (1d20+14=23)
PF claw (all-out 5, PA 4) vs Brick Defense (DC 15) (1d20+13=20)
Brick Toughness vs PF claw (DC 33) (1d20+11=29)

 ---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - bruised 1
 Siren - (-1HP) bruised 1
 Sorceress - 
Helis - 

Proto-Fin - bruised 3 (1 incurable)
[/SBLOCK]

your turn.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 13, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_That seems to do it..._

The Sorceress uses her _Glacial Spike_ spell again, hurling another icy missile at the beast.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Using "Glacial Spike"; two linked effects:
- Blast 10 (Perception range) -> DC 25 Toughness
- Petrification 10 (Duration instant (lasting)) -> DC 20 Fortitude[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 13, 2012)

Siren bides her time now that the beasts attention is back on brick, waiting to strike in unison with her companion.
"If we strike together perhaps we can bring it down!" She telepathically attempts to co-ordinate with the others.









*OOC:*



Siren will attempt a combined attack, inviting any others who wish to join in.  If nobody does, she'll combine her attack with Brick.

As far as the Attack bonus, I was adding the flanking bonus to Sirens attack, just like last time.
Also since the proto failed his save vs brick by more than 5, shouldn't he be dazed as well?


----------



## jkason (Mar 13, 2012)

*Ben O'hare, Brick*

Ben staggers a bit from the blow, but as Siren calls for a coordinated assault, he pulls himself together, adding his haymaker to the attacks of the others. He seems to have finally found a good angle through the creature's natural armoring.

[sblock=ooc]Combined attacks just affect the save DC, yes? So the attack is the same as before: Penetrating All Out Power Attack, combined (DC 30 base) (1d20+10=28)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 13, 2012)

*"We shall prevail!"* Exclaims Helis as he hacks at the creature along his comrades, after summoning his golden gladius.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 14, 2012)

*OOC:*



FYI Voda, neither autofire nor Power Attack help you at all when combining, unless your DC is higher than everybody elses.  It takes the highest single DC (Which would be brick's 30 in this case) and adds 2 for each other attack that hits.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] Is Helis trying to join the combined attack? If yes, you may reconsider your chosen attack and re-roll. If not, I will take your above rolls.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2012)

OOC: Added a roll for the combined attack above.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2012)

Round 5

The Sorceress uses her _Glacial Spike_ spell again, hurling another icy missile at the beast, but to no noticeable effect.
Siren bides her time now that the beasts attention is back on brick, waiting to strike in unison with her companion.
"If we strike together perhaps we can bring it down!" She telepathically attempts to co-ordinate with the others.
Ben staggers a bit from the blow, but as Siren calls for a coordinated  assault, he pulls himself together, adding his haymaker to the attacks  of the others. He seems to have finally found a good angle through the  creature's natural armoring.
*"We shall prevail!"* Exclaims Helis as he hacks at the creature along his comrades, after summoning his golden gladius.
All are more than shocked when their combined effort is barely able to slow down the creature.

The creatures retaliation  had a much bigger effect on Brick...

[SBLOCK=OOC]

PF Toughness vs Glacial Spike (DC 25) (1d20+13=26)
PF Fortitude vs Glacial Spike (DC 20) (1d20+14=32)
PF Toughness vs Combined Attack (DC 30) (1d20+13=31)
edit: dc was 34 for two more attacks. another bruised level.
PF claw (all-out 5, PA 4) vs Brick Defense (DC 15) (1d20+13=33)
Brick Toughness vs PF claw (DC 41) (1d20+11=25)

 ---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - bruised 1, unconscious
 Siren - (-1HP) bruised 1
 Sorceress - 
Helis - 

Proto-Fin - bruised 4 (1 incurable)
[/SBLOCK]

your turn. Brick may spend a HP to re-roll... but the crit was devastating.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 16, 2012)

*Sorceress*

Once more, the Sorceress casts the _Glacial Spike_ spell. Another icy missile flies towards the creature, hoping to bring it down.


[SBLOCK=OOC]Using "Glacial Spike"; two linked effects:
- Blast 10 (Perception range) -> DC 25 Toughness
- Petrification 10 (Duration instant (lasting)) -> DC 20 Fortitude[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Mar 16, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, even with a nat 20, he's still 10 below the save, so I'm not sure it's worth spending the point. I think Brick's out of the rest of this fight, then.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Mar 17, 2012)

"Again!" Siren spurs Helis on, seeing Brick reeling from the blow. "We must put the beast down."








*OOC:*



Siren's trying for another combined attack.  If Helis decides to try his own this time, then Siren'll just smack it.
Psyblade: Toughness DC 27 (Vampiric, Penetrating)
Jkason - I'd do it, personally.. with a +11, you need to roll a 16+ to stay conscious.  With the HP +10 below 10 rule, that's a 50% chance of remaining conscious.


----------



## jkason (Mar 17, 2012)

*OOC:*


On Jemal's advice:

HP Tough re-roll (1d20+11=31)

Of course, Brick's still staggered. It's unclear to me if he can go 'all out' while in that condition, but rolling anyway. pretty sure it's moot as a miss:

Penetrating All Out Power Attack (DC 30) (1d20+10=14)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 19, 2012)

jkason said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> On Jemal's advice:
> ...











*OOC:*


No, he isn't. If a damage roll isn't a success with a natural 20, you still only suffer the minimal result of the attack. A bruised level in this case.

[MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION] , still waiting for Helis. If you want to join the attack, you need to attack Toughness, too. Your sword is resisted by Fortitude.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 19, 2012)

Helis joins the attack with a slashing manoeuvring of his sword.

_OOC: Joining the combined attack. Hypastes is resisted by toughness, Makahira is resisted by fortitude._


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2012)

Round 6 (end of combat)

Everything happens so fast... first the Sorceress cold attack freezes the creature solid as the other combine their mighty attacks into one final blow...
The thing shatters into fistsized chunks, but some hitting the already damaged wall and causes it to crumble under the outside water pressure...

you have to get back to your ship fast!

[SBLOCK=OOC]

PF Fortitude vs Glacial Spike (DC 20) (1d20+14=19)
PF Toughness vs Combined Attack (DC 36) (1d20+13=27)

I'm going to end the fight here, ruling that it took enough time, but providing a new challenge for you all 

 ---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - (-1HP) bruised 2
 Siren - (-1HP) bruised 1
 Sorceress - 
Helis - 

Proto-Fin - done
[/SBLOCK]

you may act now out of turns...

on second thought, this is maybe a good opportunity to make a break to allow you to re-imagine your characters to M&M 3e with PL 10 / 154 PP.
See you in the OOC thread (please post your characters there. I will make a new 3e RG later.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


Ok, I'm ready for your posts. Or would you prefer a new IC thread, too?


----------



## Thanee (May 16, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_“Looks like our exploration ends here...”_ the Sorceress says, as the underwater structure is on the brink of collapsing.

She stands still for a moment, collecting her thoughts and concentrating hard. Then she begins to gesture and speak arcane words of power, creating one of her magic portals, that would get them all back into the safety of their ship.

_“Hmm... interesting... it actually works! It seems I can create these now without first attuning myself to the destination.”_


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2012)

The first thing you all notice after getting through the portal is the missing Cybermind, but everything else seems fine for now, despite moving through damaged labs with mutagens and unstable reactors...









*OOC:*


I will give you some time to roleplay with each other as you move back to Dr Destruction. Include a quick ooc note when you are ready for the next chapter/briefing.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 16, 2012)

*"Good, thou magic is really useful." *Helis said as a manner of congratulation. He looks back, for counting the group members. *"The machines man is missing, he must be dead now, crushed by the might sea. A shame."* although there is no mourn or sadness in his voice, there's a solemnity never seen before.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> ... Include a quick ooc note when you are ready for the next chapter/briefing.











*OOC:*


Anyone else wanting to do or say something?


----------



## Thanee (May 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


Let's move on!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2012)

After you return, you get some sarcastic comment from Dr. Destruction for "loosing" another team member. But he is delighted that you acquired the remaining parts for his newest construction.

---

Some days later, you are summoned again to an anonymous warehouse. The doc isn't coming in person this time but talks to you with a holographic communicator:

"My dear Omegans,
as you probably know, US President Wilson went underground after the invasion, living like a fugitive with his family. Until now. They were betrayed and are know in alien custody. We cannot allow those aliens another demonstration of their superiority by executing the whole family in public.
My great spynetwork allowed me to obtain their current location, a heavily guarded former state police barracks along the main highway on the outskirts of the city. In just a few hours, however, the V’sori Warlord who captured them will finish preening for his masters and take them directly to a Man O’ War battleship parked in low-earth orbit. Once there, the family will endure final questioning before their execution is broadcast around the world. It may be nearly impossible to rescue the family once they’ve left the temporary holding site.
Get them before they leave the barracks and bring them here alive.Epically his daughter Jana is needed. Expect heavy security, but time is of essence!
Question?"









*OOC:*


[MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION] Brick is still not in the new RG:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/322990-necessary-evil-m-m-d-d-3rd-edition-rg.html


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 25, 2012)

*"I am guessing we can use excesive lethal force?" *Helis grins.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2012)

"Only if you are precise enough to not endanger the President and his family. Other than that... yes of course."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2012)

"Yes, such a moral victory would be crushing to many surfacers.. and I suppose having the president in our debt will be beneficial once this invasion has been repelled."

Siren steps forward "Will this warlord be there? Perhaps if we manage to kill or capture him, we can reverse the morale blow and do some damage instead of just damage control."  She looks over at Helis "What is that war saying.. the best defense is a good offense? Seems to be your motto."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2012)

*"Indeed, it's a winning strategy. I, Helis make it so."* Helis says with a grin, evidently proud with the attention.


----------



## jkason (Jun 5, 2012)

[sblock=Transition...]At first, Ben thought it was only exhaustion. Fighting first the super-robot, then the mutation, it was bound to take its toll, even on him. The evening after they returned to the surface, though, the fever hit. Chills, shakes, nausea. Brick didn't remember ever being sick much as a kid. He'd always been so resilient. But now, whether it was from the water or the radiation or something in that crazy barbed mutant's stingers ... he was sure of it now. Something was wrong, deep down.

It was a full day before he had the strength to make it out of his bed, starving and dehydrated. He made his way to the shower, figuring he'd clean up and get a drink all at once. But when he grabbed the door handle, he saw the gleam on his flesh. Brass, like the handle. He moved into the bathroom, staring at the metal form he'd taken on. He reached forward, as if touching the reflection might make it go away, and watched in horror as his flesh took on the reflective properties of the mirror.

Stumbling backward, he fell in the shower, and felt himself shatter. Pieces of Ben reached upward, grasping at the faucet as a handhold, but as the knob turned and water rained down, he felt himself melt, felt the pull of the drain and knew he would slide down it.

Here, finally, Ben found the will to retake some measure of control. He managed, somehow, to pull his fluid form out of the drain, the tub, forced it to rise in a column before the mirror, shape itself into the body he remembered. Then, slowly, painstakingly, he forced himself to regain the flesh and blood to which he'd been born.

Sighing in relief, he reached out to the mirror again, tentatively, and though he felt the tingle he was quickly realizing signaled his body's ability to adapt the substance as his own, he forced himself to remain a man. 

The initial shock over, he began to assess those abilities he was used to. Ben was chagrined to discover his strength and normal toughness diminished. As a being of flesh he was painfully mortal now. 

Over the next few days, he learned the nature of his new abilities, collected a few substances which seemed to give him a range of options: he strapped a small pouch of sand and a water bottle to his belt, changed out the buckle for one of hard steel. Then the call came, and he no longer had the luxury of experimenting without consequences. Time to face the music.[/sblock]

Ben was quiet and withdrawn when the group gathered. It was clear something troubled him. Perhaps the loss of Cybermind hit him harder than others. He wasn't sharing, though, so the real cause could be anyone's guess. Finally, as discussion of the mission turned to logistics, he shook his head, set his jaw, and spoke.

"If we need to do some scouting, I ... picked up a few new tricks after our last mission," he says. He takes a deep breath as if to speak, and closes his eyes. But instead of speaking, his body seems to disappear in a large woosh of air. 

"Everybody breathes," comes Ben's voice slightly higher in the air, though he remains unseen. "So they have to have vents in that place, right?"  With another blast of air, Ben re-appears.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2012)

Helis mouth was agape. *"What sort of sorcery is that, warrior?"* he said, shocked. *"What did thou done to thyself?"* the second question mas driven more from curiosity than surprise.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 6, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_“Do we have any details about the building or their security?”_ the Sorceress asks.

_“In general I am in favor of causing as much damage to them as possible, while we are there, though the safety of the president should be our highest priority. But as long as we can ensure that... it doesn't hurt to send them a little message, right?”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2012)

"My thoughts exactly.
The only things we know are from satellite images we were able to intercept. It just looks like a normal barrack, but with two V'sori aircraft, a M'buna and a Manta which are parked outside of the facility and guarded by six Drone warriors. No other security devices are in place around the facility, as it seems. I would advise caution, but also a fast and decisive  strike.
Now go, my Omegans, and bring me the First family!"









*OOC:*


shall I jump you forward to the holding compound?


----------



## jkason (Jun 6, 2012)

*Ben O'hare*



Voda Vosa said:


> Helis mouth was agape. *"What sort of sorcery is that, warrior?"* he said, shocked. *"What did thou done to thyself?"* the second question mas driven more from curiosity than surprise.




Ben seems a bit embarrassed as he says, "Honestly? I don't know. Maybe it was whatever radiation that power core gave off, or some weird mutant infection from that spiky thing that got a jab in on the second station. Or both. All I know is, I got sick as a dog, and when it was over, all of a sudden I could take on the properties of things I touched: metal, sand, water, air. I'd been feeling kind of down that I wasn't more versatile; guess now I am. And maybe just in time."

[sblock=ooc]I'm fine with skipping ahead[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 7, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_“Just in time, indeed! Your newfound powers will surely prove useful in our quest to free the president and his family,”_ the Sorceress says.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2012)

"Intriguing."  Siren smiles at Ben "We shall have to investigate your limits more thoroughly later.  For now we have damage to do."









*OOC:*


Skip away.  FYI, Siren's using her Illusions for this one to help hide our presence until we are ready to strike, so we should be able to get good & close.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


Just a warning, Siren knows that almost all V'sori are natural telepaths. The higher ranking members tend to be stronger in this regard. If th V'sori Warlord is still there, he might be sensing the use of mental powers in his vicinity.

So, what is your plan after arrival? As predicted, you can only see the ships and six drones outside at the moment. Stack out? Infiltrate? Open assault?


----------



## jkason (Jun 7, 2012)

*Ben O'hare*

"I can try my new trick to sneak in the vents," Ben offers. "If I can get in and locate the president, though, I could comm link my location so that Sorceress can 'port the rest of you inside. They won't see me, but if the telepaths are on alert, they might sense me that way."

[sblock=ooc]Emma Frost's diamond form apparently blocks telepathy, so I suppose I could try statting something like that up for another material, but I'd like to avoid the math headache if possible.  [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2012)

"Unless your powers are psychic he shouldn't sense you coming.  We can sense each other, so they'll be able to notice me unless I find a way to block it... Sorceress, you don't happen to know any Warding spells against detection do you?"

Siren looks around at the layout for a moment.
"Actually them noticing me may work to our advantage.. I think the best course would be a distraction while Ben sneaks in and retrieves your royal family."









*OOC:*


And yes, I know it's not a 'royal' family, that's just how Siren's thinking of them.
Suggestion : I propse a Slight mod to Jkasons plan -  Ben sneaks in while rest of us assault the base, try to cause as much damage as we can.  If/when he finds them he can inform us, and Sorceress can Bampf in and teleport everybody out.  If we find the warlord and think we can take him, She can come back to join the fight or rescue our butts, depending on how it goes.  
Priority 1 = Rescue.
Priority 2 = Carnage.
Thoughts/modifications?


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_“I'm afraid, no. My forte lies in a much more direct application of the magical arts,”_ the Sorceress answers. _“I could derive a formula for temporary use, but such a ritual takes a few hours of preparation, which, alas, we do not have at the moment.”_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 11, 2012)

*"Yes, rampage it is then!"* says the greek, over exited titan.


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2012)

*Ben O'hare*

Ben seems apprehensive, but nods his assent to the plan.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


So no time wasted on gathering information on site and you act as soon as you arrive to keep a surprise factor, right?

BTW, I changed the links in the first posts to the right RG/Characters.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


 Siren will start with her telepathy to try to read anything she can from the drones (If they are readable, Cant remember if they are) while the others start the rampage.  She'll join in once she's needed or once she's gotten whatever info she thinks she can get. (Will DC 20 vs mind reading)
Other than that, I think yes we're using the "Helis Manuever" for this one.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


We can't always tell poor Helis to slow down, can we?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


It's getting harder and harder to avoid a 'hulk smash' joke.


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]lol. "Helis Slice!"     But, yeah, looks like the others are going straight for mayhem while Ben takes air form and goes a hunting.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 12, 2012)

*Helis: Dodge:	6	 Parry:	:	8	 Toughness:	12	 Fortitude:	6	 Will:	6*

Upon entering enemy territory, Helis surveys the scene. This will be his last logical choice, as he extends his hand to the sky, summoning his golden energy lance. *"Onward, to victory and death! Stay close to me witch, and thou'll be safe."* he shouts and charges the most seemingly vulnerable spot in the alien defences. He keeps an eye out for his allies though, something he hadn't done so far. If something threatens the wizard, he'll interpose his muscled body and take the hit for her. 

_OOC: Will charge whatever, and will use interpose on Sorceress if something attacks her. I need her adjacent to do that.
Using Lance (Damage 4 : STR based, Accurate 2 [Power feat], Penetrating 7 [Extra], Reach (melee) 3 [Power feat], Secondary effect 10[Extra]) at +10 attack to hit anything within reach_


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2012)

Siren raises an eyebrow and exchanges a glance with the Sorceress.. given Helis' less than stellar thought process, he could have been referring to either of them. "Pretty sure he means you.  I'll be fine."

She then follows behind Helis, keeping to cover while she scans for minds to read.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2012)

*OOC:*


I will post an update tomorrow. This will be quite a fight... anyone can roll initiative, if you want. I will roll for everyone who hasn't by the time of my next post. I will also allow everyone a surprise round action. There are six enemies outside (drones). They are minions, so you can make routine checks against them (taking 10).


----------



## Jemal (Jun 13, 2012)

Siren's surprise round will be to remain hidden and try to read minds(will dc 20).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_“I'm a sorceress, not a witch. Witches are ... ahh, forget it!”_

The Sorceress conjures a magical Blizzard over the drones and otherwise keeps pace with Helis.


OOC: Blizzard (Damage 10 Cloud Area with linked Affliction (Defense: Dodge (Fortitude to remove); Conditions: Hindered only) 10 Cloud Area); hitting as many drones as possible


----------



## jkason (Jun 13, 2012)

*Ben O'hare*

Ben wafts his way around to an air duct and slips inside as the others draw attention to themselves...

[sblock=ooc]The Air setting has concealment from all visual senses, but I assume he still needs to make Stealth rolls to avoid being noticed another way:

Initiative;Stealth (Concealed all visual senses) (1d20+2=3, 1d20+10=16)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2012)

Attacking the barracks
*Surprise Round*

*"Onward, to victory and death! Stay close to me witch, and thou'll be safe." *Helis  shouts and charges the most seemingly vulnerable spot in the alien  defences. He keeps an eye out for his allies though, something he hadn't  done so far. If something threatens the wizard, he'll interpose his  muscled body and take the hit for her. His eyes widen, as the attack seems ineffectual.
Siren follows behind Helis, keeping to cover while she scans for minds to read. While the drones' sharp senses spot Siren, she gets a mental image of them, showing a V'sori in powerarmor and his K'thare elite guards inside, in addition to the first family.
The Sorceress conjures a magical Blizzard over the three drones, which all fall down, and otherwise keeps pace with Helis. _“I'm a sorceress, not a witch. Witches are ... ahh, forget it!”_
Ben wafts his way around to an air duct and slips inside as the others draw attention to themselves... still in the ventilation system, isn't seeing anyone or his targets yet.


[SBLOCK=OOC]

Helis Initiative (1d20+8=10)
Drones Initiative (1d20+3=14)
Drone Toughness save vs Helis (DC 25) (1d20+7=26)
Drone Perception  save vs Siren (DC 20) (1d20+9=23, 1d20+9=27, 1d20+9=10, 1d20+9=23,  1d20+9=29, 1d20+9=23)
Drone Will save vs Siren (DC 20) (1d20+5=14)
Drone dodge save vs  Sorceress (DC 20) (1d20+5=6, 1d20+5=20, 1d20+5=24)
Drone toughness  save vs Sorceress (DC 25/20/20) (1d20+7=17, 1d20+7=14, 1d20+7=18)


 ---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Siren - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - 

Drones A - 3/6
[/SBLOCK]

Siren gets a regular round before the enemies can act.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2012)

Siren telepathically informs the others of what she's learned before conjuring an Illusion that there are many more than just the three assaulting the base.









*OOC:*



Changing to Illusion and conjuring a platoon of heroes invading.  If the elites don't see through it, that should give us some nice cover while they try to figure out which ones to attack.
Current active power: 
Illusion 10 (All Senses, Selective+1, Resistable by will-1, Concentration-1)
**1,000 Cubic feet**


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2012)

At least two of the drones seem to have fallen for the illusion, attacking the illusiory heroes exclusively. Maybe by resistance, maybe just by chance, the remaining drone fires an energy beam at Helis... or is it? The shot is very imprecise and not even close to the ancient warrior.

[sblock=OOC]Drones Will vs Illusion (DC 20) (1d20+5=19, 1d20+5=7, 1d20+5=6)
Drone shot vs Helis (DC 16) (1d20+5=7)[/sblock]

PCs turn!


----------



## jkason (Jun 15, 2012)

*Ben O'hare*

Trying to ignore the sounds of battle outside, Ben continues moving, sticking to the vents as well he can, trying to find the First Family...

[sblock=ooc]roll pending...[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2012)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress casts another spell and a sphere of fire races towards the remaining drones erupting in a fireball amidst them.


OOC: Straightforward Damage 10 Burst Area this time; again trying to hit as many of them as possible


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 15, 2012)

Helis jumps back, materializing his bow in his hand. He lands and releases a barrage of arrows to the remaining drones.

_DC 25 dmg to the drones. Using the multiattack 10 to attack all the drones. Taking 10 to attack the drones for autohit_


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2012)

Siren continues focusing on her illussions, waiting for something more deadly to appear while she tries to find a better hiding place.








*OOC:*



And fails.. stealth 15 
Again, concentrating on the massive swarm of 'heroes' (DC 20)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2012)

Attacking the barracks
*Round* 1

Outside:
The Sorceress casts another spell and a sphere of fire races towards the remaining drones erupting in a fireball amidst them, burning two of them to crisps.
Helis jumps back, materializing his bow in his hand. He lands and releases a barrage of arrows to the remaining drone. It collapses, its armor penetrated multiple times.
Siren continues focusing on her illusions, waiting for something more  deadly to appear while she tries to find a better hiding place.
Just as the last drone falls, six K'tharen troopers storm from the building, the blasters blazing, but not able to hit any "real" Omegan.

Inside:
Trying to ignore the sounds of battle outside, Ben continues moving,  sticking to the vents as well he can, trying to find the First Family...
He can peak through the air ducts to see a heavily guarded room with six drones watching the door. The first family must be in there!

[SBLOCK=OOC]

Drone dodge save vs  Sorceress (DC 20) (1d20+5=13, 1d20+5=23, 1d20+5=22)
Drone toughness  save vs Sorceress (DC 25/20/20) (1d20+7=22, 1d20+7=12, 1d20+7=26)
Drone toughness save vs Helis (DC 25+) (1d20+7=26) fails because multiattack vs single target bonus.
K'tharen Trooper  insight skill vs Siren (DC 20) (1d20+3=8, 1d20+3=22, 1d20+3=4, 1d20+3=5,  1d20+3=9, 1d20+3=13)
K'tharen Trooper  target (1 Siren, 2 Sorceress, 3 Helis, 4-20 Illusion) (1d20=11, 1d20=14,  1d20=1, 1d20=13, 1d20=1)
K'tharen Trooper attack vs Helis (DC 16) (1d20+9=13)
K'tharen Trooper attack vs Siren (DC 21) (1d20+9=10, 1d20+9=13)

 ---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Siren - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - 

K'tharen Troopers - 6/6
Drones (inside) - 6/6
[/SBLOCK]

PCs turn!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_“If the V'sori and K'thare are with the family inside, Brick will need our help there,”_ the Sorceress says, while conjuring another Blizzard at the building's entrance, where the guards just emerged.


OOC: Blizzard (Damage 10 Cloud Area with linked Affliction (Defense: Dodge (Fortitude to remove); Conditions: Hindered only) 10 Cloud Area)


----------



## jkason (Jun 18, 2012)

*Ben O'hare*

Not wanting to jump to conclusions, Ben takes note of the position of the room, then checks to see if he can get there through the existing ventilation system. Maintaining a secondary air delivery system just for the prison rooms seemed unlikely to Ben, but then again, these were aliens, so he couldn't be entirely sure what they were likely to think.

[sblock=ooc]As above, trying to navigate into the room to see / verify who's inside[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2012)

*"Hahaha!"* Laughs uncontrolably Helis, as he jumps over the K'tharen soldier to deliver a devastating cut. He stabs repeatedly at unparalleled speed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2012)

Attacking the barracks
*Round* 2

Outside:
_“If the V'sori and K'thare are with the family inside, Brick will need our help there,”_ the Sorceress says, while conjuring another Blizzard at the building's entrance, where the guards just emerged. Two of them instantly falling victim to the cold.
*"Hahaha!"* Laughs uncontrollably  Helis, as he jumps over the K'tharen soldier to deliver a devastating  cut. He stabs repeatedly at unparalleled speed and another fish-alien falls.
Siren continues focusing on her illusions, rendering the remaining K'tharen useless.

Inside:
Not wanting to jump to conclusions, Ben takes note of the position of  the room, then checks to see if he can get there through the existing  ventilation system. Maintaining a secondary air delivery system just for  the prison rooms seemed unlikely to Ben, but then again, these were  aliens, so he couldn't be entirely sure what they were likely to think.
He finds an entry and looks through the air duct crate. Inside is a V'sori in heavy armor along with four K'tharen in ceremonial garb. Oh, and the missing first family.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
K'tharen troopers  dodge vs Sorceress (DC 20) (1d20+9=26, 1d20+9=13, 1d20+9=14, 1d20+9=14,  1d20+9=24, 1d20+9=19)
K'tharen troopers  Toughness vs Sorceress (DC 2x20, 4x25) (1d20+9=12, 1d20+9=27, 1d20+9=25,  1d20+9=15, 1d20+9=27, 1d20+9=15)
K'tharen troopers  Fortitude vs Sorceress (DC 20, 25, 25) (1d20+10=22, 1d20+10=12,  1d20+10=26)
K'tharen troopers Toughness vs Helis (DC 25) (1d20+9=16)

 ---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Siren - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - 

K'tharen Troopers - 2/6 (Hindered)
Drones (inside) - 6/6
[/SBLOCK]

PCs turn!


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2012)

*Ben O'hare*

Ben moves off far enough to be out of earshot, then returns to normal form for access to his commlink. 

"I've found the family," he whispers, and relays the position as best he can for Sorceress to make use of her portal.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2012)

"I can keep them busy out here while you portal in there with Helis and Ben and get them out." Siren tells the Sorceress.









*OOC:*



Back!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress nods and immediately begins with the casting of her portal spell.

As the spell is finished, the portal opens up next to her, creating a gateway that leads inside the building to the location that Brick has described.

The Sorceress waits next to the portal for now, holding it open for her allies to move through first.

_“Quick! They will know that we are coming to them now. Get them before they can fully prepare themselves.”_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2012)

Helis releases another barrages of arrows before sprinting into the portal.

_Switching to bow, using Multiattack to hit as many enemies as possible. Consider Homing 2 for the pursposes of the attack roll._


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2012)

Attacking the barracks
*Round* 3

Inside:
Ben moves off far enough to be out of earshot, then returns to normal form for access to his commlink.  "I've found the family," he whispers, and relays the position as best he can for Sorceress to make use of her portal.

Outside:
"I can keep them busy out here while you portal in there with Helis and Ben and get them out." Siren tells the Sorceress.
The Sorceress nods and immediately begins with the casting of her portal spell. As the spell is finished, the portal opens up next to her, creating a  gateway that leads inside the building to the location that Brick has  described. The Sorceress waits next to the portal for now, holding it open for her allies to move through first. _“Quick! They will know that we are coming to them now. Get them before they can fully prepare themselves.”_
Helis releases another barrages of arrows before sprinting into the portal.
The two remaining K'tharen troopers are still fooled by Siren's illusion, but are still active enough to avoid Helis' attack.

Inside:
Helis comes through the portal directly into the room Brick was watching. His shape becomes blurred in the automatic blaster fire of the elite warriors.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
K'tharen elite  blaster multi-attack (PA 5, AO 5) vs Helis (DC 16) (1d20+11=29,  1d20+11=14, 1d20+11=25, 1d20+11=21)
Helis Toughness  saves vs K'tharen elite (DC 34,31,31) (1d20+12=13, 1d20+12=21,  1d20+12=22)

Base blaster damage 9 +5 (PA) + 2/5 (Multiattack)
this is added to the base damage difficulty of 15.

Helis spends 1 HP for UT. Failing the first two hits reduced his toughness rolls, by 2, so the third roll misses by 3 degrees, staggering him.

 ---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Siren - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - bruised 3, staggered.

K'tharen Troopers - 2/6 (Hindered)
Drones (inside) - 6/6
Elite K'tharen - 4/4
V'sori Warlord - 

[/SBLOCK]

PCs turn!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 25, 2012)

_OOC: I'll use ultimate effort Toughness on that DC 34, for a 32 save, taking 1 bruised from it. The other saves I didn't fail by more than 10, so that's a dazed condition, right? I still have a standard action to take?_


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_“Keep them busy! We'll be back soon, hopefully,”_ the Sorceress says, as she steps through her portal as well.

The shimmering blue energy disc then disappears, as she concentrates on a different spell.

A moment later, lightning erupts in the middle of the room, engulfing everyone there, but only the enemies are harmed by it.


OOC: Move through the Portal
Free to change to Chain Lightning
Cast Chain Lightning (Damage 10 Burst Area, Affects Insubstantial 2, Selective)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


V, if you spend the HP, Helis is still staggered (dazed & hindered). Yes, you can still take one standard and free actions.
K'tharen dodge vs Sorceress (DC 20) (1d20+10=11, 1d20+10=11)
K'tharen dodge vs Sorceress (DC 20) (1d20+10=11, 1d20+10=27)
K'tharen toughness  vs Sorceress (DC 3x25, 20) (1d20+10=14, 1d20+10=28, 1d20+10=23,  1d20+10=18)
Shavak  dodge/toughness vs Sorceress (DC 20, -/25) (1d20+9=16, 1d20+13=23)
3 K'tharen out, Warlord bruised


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2012)

*Ben O'hare*

Seeing Helis' predicament through the vents, Ben reaches for his steel belt buckle. As he touches it, a metallic sheen spreads up his arm to cover his entire body as the ducts begin to creak and moan with the increased weight.

"No need to hide anymore," he says, crashing out and into the room. 

"Come on boys," the metal man calls out to the still-standing enemies. "Time to play."

[sblock=ooc]Standard action to switch to Metal form, move action to enter the room. I'm assuming he doesn't need to make a STR check to break a normal vent in his super-strong form.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 28, 2012)

With the rest of the team inside, Siren concentrates on her images, remaining behind cover while she keeps the guards busy.  Her full concentration is on the illusion, so it seems as though the attacking 'heroes' are actually beginning to damage the structure and surroundings with their attacks, though they haven't been able to directly hit a guard.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


Still needing Helis' action to wrap up the turn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 29, 2012)

*"RRRARRRGGHH!!" *Helis shouts out and charges forward, as usual, aiming to take down the warlord.

_OOC: So it's charge then, reduce the attack roll by 2. Also, activating shield retort after the attack. Regeneration 10 should heal something too._


----------



## Jemal (Jun 29, 2012)

*OOC:*



You don't want to charge unless its the only way to get off an attack.
In 3e it actually gives you a -2 attack penalty for some weird reason.

Standard action, move up to your speed rank in a straight line then make an attack at -2


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


He has to charge, if he wants to attack the warlord in melee. He currently has only free and one standard action.
Reducing the accuracy for charge makes sense. It allows you to move and attack. You pay the 2 point inaccuracy for the extra movement.
The classic charge bonus (reduce defense for accuracy) is handled by the All-Out maneuver.
Will update later today


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2012)

Attacking the barracks
*Round* 4

Outside:
With the rest of the team inside, Siren concentrates on her images,  remaining behind cover while she keeps the guards busy.  Her full  concentration is on the illusion, so it seems as though the attacking  'heroes' are actually beginning to damage the structure and surroundings  with their attacks, though they haven't been able to directly hit a  guard.

Inside:
_“Keep them busy! We'll be back soon, hopefully,”_ the Sorceress says, as she steps through her portal as well. The shimmering blue energy disc then disappears, as she concentrates on a different spell. A moment later, lightning erupts in the middle of the room, engulfing everyone there, but only the enemies are harmed by it. The shock is to much for 3 of the shark-like aliens.
Seeing Helis' predicament through the vents, Ben reaches for his steel  belt buckle. As he touches it, a metallic sheen spreads up his arm to  cover his entire body as the ducts begin to creak and moan with the  increased weight. "No need to hide anymore," he says, crashing out and into the room. "Come on boys," the metal man calls out to the still-standing enemies. "Time to play."
*"RRRARRRGGHH!!" *Helis shouts out and charges forward, as usual, aiming to take down the warlord, but the powered armor withstands his attack.
Almost casually, the remaining K'tharen lifts his blaster, the hit almost knocking out Helis.
The warlord looks at the Omegans disdainful, then at the family. You feel more his mental blast than you see it, but the effect is obvious as the family cries in pain and each starts bleeding from his or her orifices.
"Cease the attack in- and outside, or they will die here and now!"

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Helis heals one bruised level.
Warlord toughness vs Helis (DC 27) (1d20+12=27)
K'tharen elite  blaster multi-attack (PA 5, AO 5) vs Helis (DC 13)  (1d20+11=14)
Helis Toughness vs blaster (DC  29) (1d20+10=19)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3582376/First family will  (president, jana, julia, mary) vs vs mind blast (DC  26) (1d20+4=15,  1d20+3=20, 1d20+2=18, 1d20+1=19)

 ---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - 
 Siren - 
 Sorceress - 
Helis - bruised 4, staggered.

K'tharen Troopers - 2/6 (Hindered)
Drones (inside) - 6/6
Elite K'tharen - 
V'sori Warlord - bruised 1

[/SBLOCK]

PCs turn!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 1, 2012)

"Damnit.. "
Siren causes all the illusionary heroes to stop attacking and fall back, lest they provoke the warlord before the REAL team is ready.
_<Helis, Brick, get between him and the family.  Sorceress, grab them and get out!>_ 









*OOC:*



I made the post assuming their commlinks are still open so Siren can hear what's going on.  With her Accurate hearing from the sonar, she should be able to get a rough 'mental picture' of where people are standing in the room from the sounds they're making over the comms, and use that to initiate her plan.  
Assuming that's all fine, Siren moves all the heroes out of sight, then dissipates them (So the 'guards' don't realize they were illusions).  Then She switches to Telepathy to contact the team mentally in case the comms are being monitored.
Remember: Italics = mental communication.

Also added another stealth check since there's no more distracting fighting going on and Siren's the only one around on the outside now.  A nice plump 31 should keep her out of sight for now


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


This is all fine, just remember that the free communicators you got are not as acute as her hearing, so she cannot fully pinpoint locations through them. Also lets make a new standard by using italics plus <telepathic speech> for telepathic communication (replacin "" with <>).


----------



## Thanee (Jul 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Question: How are the family members held there? Are they bound or otherwise restrained?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Exotic looking metal restraints on wrists and ankles. They are all bound the same way. BTW, the president seemed to be hurt hardest by the attack. Julia is the wife, Jana the daughter and Mary the granddaughter (below 6).


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2012)

_<If you guys're gonna do something, I suggest now before reinforcements arrive!>_









*OOC:*


bump?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry, my bad. Sorceress will try the Teleport route... will post tomorrow.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2012)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress moves towards the side of the room, where the family is held, mentally going through the formula of her teleport spell. If she would put enough effort in it, she should be able to take them with her, even though the range will be shorter then.

_“Lets get you out of here!”_

Arriving at her destination, the Sorceress immediately begins with the casting of her spell, drops of sweat forming on her forehead, marks of the extra effort.


OOC: Moving to the family and using a Heroic Stunt to teleport (Rank 9 (= 2 miles), Accurate, Extra Mass 5) them away from here, full distance straight into the city.

Sorceress is fatigued now.

Sorry for the delay, busy week.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2012)

*GM:*  I figured that you need to know if the Sorceress is successful with her attempt. She is and your enemies just lost their hostages. Congratulations


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2012)

Siren grins wickedly as she senses Sorceress and the family disappear from the building.
<Party time.  Helis, Brick... smash.>


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2012)

The captives free, Ben smiles, light glinting off his metallic flesh. He charges forward to the closest enemy, trying to make his way to the leader, though his blows are fairly clumsy as he continues to adjust to the new elements of his powers.

All Out Penetrating Power Attack (DC 30) (1d20+10=17)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 16, 2012)

_OOC: Question, can Helis use his regeneration to heal the staggered condition?_


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2012)

*Sorceress*

In the meantime, the Sorceress uses the communicator they have been given to contact the Doctor.

_“I have extracted the familiy from the base, but could use a more safe place to bring them to. Is there a place, where I could hand them over? A good description would be helpful, so I can bring them in right away. Oh, and maybe someone who is proficient with opening those holding devices they have on their arms and legs.”_


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


still waiting for Helis who regenerates, removing 1 bruised/toughness penalty, but is still staggered.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 18, 2012)

Helis moves for cover for the moment. A soldier that flees fights another day.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 19, 2012)

Attacking the barracks
*Round* 5

Outside:
"Damnit.. " Siren causes all the illusionary heroes to stop attacking and fall back,  lest they provoke the warlord before the REAL team is ready. _<Helis, Brick, get between him and the family.  Sorceress, grab them and get out!>_ _<If you guys're gonna do something, I suggest now before reinforcements arrive!>_
The K'tharen receive reinforcement from six drones, but still don't attack.

Inside:
The Sorceress moves towards the side of the room, where the family is  held, mentally going through the formula of her teleport spell. If she  would put enough effort in it, she should be able to take them with her,  even though the range will be shorter then. _“Lets get you out of here!”_ 
Arriving at her destination, the Sorceress immediately begins with the  casting of her spell, drops of sweat forming on her forehead, marks of  the extra effort.
She uses the communicator they have been given to contact the Doctor. _“I  have extracted the familiy from the base, but could use a more safe  place to bring them to. Is there a place, where I could hand them over? A  good description would be helpful, so I can bring them in right away.  Oh, and maybe someone who is proficient with opening those holding  devices they have on their arms and legs.”_
The captives free, Ben smiles, light glinting off his metallic flesh. He  charges forward to the closest enemy, trying to make his way to the  leader, though his blows are fairly clumsy as he continues to adjust to  the new elements of his powers.
Helis moves for cover for the moment. A soldier that flees fights another day.
The single K'tharen elite unleashes a blast at Ben's metallic form.
The warlord looks first at the place his prisoners just occupied before unleashing a mental attack.

[SBLOCK=OOC]

K'tharen elite  blaster multi-attack (PA 5, AO 5) vs Ben (DC 17) (1d20+11=12)
K'tharen elite  blaster multi-attack (PA 5, AO 5) vs Ben (DC 17) re-roll  (1d20+11=12)
Two 1s in a row 
But this is modified to a 22.
Ben Toughness vs Blast (DC 29) (1d20+11=19)
Brick - +1 HP, bruised 3, staggered.
Dodge vs Mind attack  (Helis, Ben) (DC 21) (1d20+6=23, 1d20+7=12)
Will save vs damage (DC 22/26) (Helis, Ben) (1d20+8=13, 1d20+7=11)

 ---

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - +1 HP, bruised 6, staggered, incapacitated
 Siren - 
 Sorceress - fatigued, away
Helis - bruised 6, staggered.

K'tharen Troopers - 2/6 (Hindered)
Drones - 6/6
Elite K'tharen - 
V'sori Warlord - bruised 1

[/SBLOCK]

PCs turn!


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Uh, oh... guess Ben is going to spend some HP there...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 19, 2012)

With the primary mission taken care of, Siren decides to show these fins how she got her name.  <if you guys need help call, I'm going to try to take care of these guards.>. She informs Ben and Helis before clearing her throat and beginning her song.

A beautiful, haunting tune seems to spread around the yard, calling out to all who can hear it to come forward and serve their queen.









*OOC:*


dc 20 will save Affliction, as per sheet: entranced; compelled; controlled.  I doubt her allies inside can hear but just in case I'm using selective to not affect them.
It requires singing so those that arent affected may be able to find Siren.


----------



## jkason (Jul 19, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Will re-save (HP) (1d20+7=15)

Fails again, even with the retro-edit to 10, so Ben's out of the fight, looks like.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Isn't 17 barely enough against DC 26 to be still standing?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 19, 2012)

[sblock=Messed up my will saves vs damage above. Please read!]Thanee, what 17? It is a 11 vs the 26
but I messed up, his will save is +7. Still a second staggered and unconsciousness.


jkason, you cannot roll below 11 on a re-roll. If you do, add 10. In your case a 25 (or 28, as your will save is actually +10. Ben is "only" staggered.

But Helis has only a +6 for will, so only a 11 vs the 22 = second staggered = incapacitated. VV, if you can come up with a good complication instead for your character, I would allow you 1 HP credit and then apply the complication on Helis.

Sorry for messing up the saves 
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 20, 2012)

*OOC:*



I missed how bad their saves were, can I change my action? Since Siren was in contact with them when they were attacked, could she be aware of how badly they were hit? (Between Sonar over the comms and her Mind reading/Telepathy?)
Also, I'd like to know if you'd allow the following as a power stunt on her psychic array: 
"Mental soothing" - Healing 9, Area(+1), Perception(+2), Limited: Others(-1), Selective; with the other points being spent to maintain mind reading/communication/whatever I need to still be able to mentally 'perceive' Ben and Helis.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Yeah, I remembered the HP reroll rule wrong. Thought the dice roll is a min of 10 (and that +7 would be the 17).


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]







Walking Dad said:


> jkason, you cannot roll below 11 on a re-roll. If you do, add 10. In your case a 25 (or 28, as your will save is actually +10. Ben is "only" staggered.




I've been mis-reading the re-roll rules, or have them mixed up with 2e, I guess, since I thought it was what Thanee did: below 10 gets treated AS 10, not +10.

On the Will save, I thought you were reducing his Will save by the 'bruised' amount (I thought each damage 'point' reduced further saves by 1 per). 

Okay, then, so if he's staggered, is he still next to the leader to perform an attack with his standard action, or did the leader move?  Feel free to roll the attack if its available and it speeds things up[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


I allowed Jemal to change his action. He will try to use a heal power, which will likely allow Helis to be back in the action. So I need the changed (or new) post from Jemal and a post from VV to finish this round.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2012)

Finding new strength, Helis jumps out of cover and unleashes a barrage of golden arrows on the alien leader.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2012)

Sensing her teammates Distress, Siren remains behind cover and begins singing, sending psychic healing through their bodies









*OOC:*



Took your idea on the singing instead of affects others limit, WD.
18 for Ben - 2 degrees.
10 for Helis - Using my LUCK feat (wrote HP out of habit but its supposed to be Luck, since I'm using my HP for the stunt.  That makes it a 16, enough for 2 degrees
So they both heal their worst 2 conditions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 24, 2012)

Attacking the barracks
*wrap-up

* Inside:
The K'tharen interposes between Helis and the warlord, be taken nearly out in the process.
Alarmed by the loss of his prisoners and the sudden resurgence of strength within his attackers, the Warlord activates the warpshunt device on his wrist, teleporting himself and the last remaining bodyguard away.

Outside:
The remaining drones and K'tharen make a sprint to the flying transporter...

Sorceress:
The communicator comes alive and you hear Dr Destruction's voice: "Bring them to the warehouse we last met. And fast. The holding devices may house explosives and or a tracking signal."


[SBLOCK=OOC]

Feel free posting how you stop the remaining enemies or let them go. You won the scene (?) congratulations.

(Status in brackets is before spending HPs for re-rolls, etc)

 Brick - +1 HP, bruised 6
 Siren - fatigued, outside
 Sorceress - fatigued, away
Helis - bruised 5

K'tharen Troopers - 2/6
Drones - 6/6
Elite K'tharen - out
V'sori Warlord - bruised 1

[/SBLOCK]

We leave the turn structure. Post at will!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2012)

<Doc, you want any prisoners or shall we just dispose of them?>

As the drones outside rush to the transport, the singing changes tone from a soothing melody to a hauntingly alluring one as Siren steps out from around the corner, her hair blowing seductively as she slowly approaches the enthralled K'tharen.









*OOC:*


Siren uses captivating song to hold the outside baddies until the others arrive to help dispatch them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 24, 2012)

*"Cowards! Thou flee from the wrath of Destruction!"* bellows Helis, ignoring the Doctor's orders for the moment.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2012)

*Sorceress*

_“Already on my way!”_

Using her teleporting powers to create a portal to the warehouse, the Sorceress looks at the assembled familiy members.

_“Don't worry, I will take you over one by one, since you cannot walk. Someone will take care of these soon.”_

Then she picks up one of them after the other and brings them to the destination.

Once that is done, the portal flickers out and ceases to exist.

_“We are there,”_ she informs the doctor.


----------



## jkason (Jul 24, 2012)

*Ben O'hare*

Ben pulls a small bag of sand from him belt pouch. Taking a pinch between his fingers before putting it back in place. His metallic form shudders a moment, dulling, then he literally falls apart: into a pile of sand. 

"I think I'm better at holding folks this way," he says by way of explanation, then the sand form slithers its way outside to the fleeing troops.

[sblock=ooc]His sand shapes and sand trap powers are probably good for catching prisoners if Doc decided he wanted them. Otherwise, with the tough fight, Ben would be likely to just let them go (he's not the kind to kill them while they flee)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


Will be hard for Ben to catch them in time, as they are outside of the building and he is inside. Siren has the best chance to interfere.


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Will be hard for Ben to catch them in time, as they are outside of the building and he is inside. Siren has the best chance to interfere.












*OOC:*


Since Siren is trying to fascinate them to hold them for us, I was working off the assumption that whomever she managed to 'hold' would be there when Ben got out. No worries either way, though.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 26, 2012)

*OOC:*



Drones Will save  (DC 25) (1d20+5=23, 1d20+5=6, 1d20+5=24, 1d20+5=7, 1d20+5=16,  1d20+5=13)
Troopers Will save (DC 25) (1d20+7=26, 1d20+7=14)

One K'tharen resists. Any actions to stop him from reaching his ship? Only Siren is near enough...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 27, 2012)

Siren continues singing, trying to entice the last drone to stick around.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 28, 2012)

The remaining enemies are all under Siren's control...


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2012)

Siren keeps the drones busy until the rest of the team can show up to incapacitate them and grab some swag/intel/whatever else we manage to get before reinforcements show up.









*OOC:*


Sorry, thought I'd made it clear that Siren was holding them till everybody else showed up...
Anybody have anything else before we leave?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2012)

*OOC:*


Anybody have anything else before you leave? How do you leave?


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2012)

*OOC:*


Did we ever hear back from Destruction on whether he wanted us to bring him prisoners? (Siren used her telepathy to ask, I believe).  Ben planned on using his sandstone object powers to hold the prisoners at least until Sorceress could return to 'port us out. Otherwise, I think he's done, at least.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2012)

OOC: Well, depending on what happens and how much time passes with my actions above, the Sorceress could still get back and help out there.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2012)

*OOC:*



Lets go compucode on this situation. 
IF Dr D wants prisoners
THEN we bring a couple 
ELSE we finish them all off.

IF Sorceress can get back soon
THEN we spend some time looting the base for intel before we teleport out
ELSE we get out asap on foot before reinforcements arrive.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry, I thought I answered this before:

The question to the doctor was still in turn based time and the doctor simply answered so fast. Siren's telepathic question wasn't possible as she cannot use the affliction and her communication power at once. For the sake of continuing, assume the Doc said he wasn't interested in non-V'sori prisoners.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 3, 2012)

*OOC:*



K, so we don't take any prisoners, and now we're just waiting to know if the sorceress was able to get back quickly enough for us to loot/gather data before porting us out, or if we just need to get out on our own and meet up later?
If she does get back, do we need any rolls for loot/data gathering or are you just going to decide what we get?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


Correct, still here and mostly waiting on the result of my last actions.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2012)

The Doctor arrives in person with his guards. The more sensitive among you register that he seems to mostly concentrate on the presidents daughter. He briefly congratulates you, uncharacteristically joyful and quickly departs with them to an unknown location.
You have some time until he calls you again. During this time the positive effect and the rising hope after the president and his family were saved is nearly impossible not to notice.

But everything good ends and after some days, Doctor Destruction phones you again through your communicators. Even as the call is prerecorded, you notice the hidden stress and rage in his voice:

"I have another assignment for you, Omegans. First, contact a former V’sori battlelord in Southpoint; his location and details on his situation have been uploaded to your commlinks. You may be able to convince him to aid you in your real quest: Penetrate the fortress of Hydra, the Mutant Mastermind and recover a particular device for me. It looks much like a silver and blue phone booth, but is much, much more, I can assure you.
Hydra’s base has already been taken by the aliens, so you’ll need to approach with caution and cunning. It would be best if the lab were destroyed. Hydra had quite a number of experiments I’d rather the V’sori not get their hands on. It’s also imperative they don’t know what you took."

The V'sori battlelord's name is Ikaran. He was shamed and demoted in public and is now riding a desk in a communications relay station somewhere in Star City’s Southpoint section of town. It occupies the corner of the tenement’s 30th floor, a heavily armored room masked by the crumbling exterior of urban decay.
The best time to approach the solitary V’sori is around midday. 

Hydra's base is a palatial mansion built into the side of a sheer cliff located about 25 miles south of Star City on the mainland. A single, lonely strip of badly paved road off the main highway provides the only easy means of access to the mansion.









*OOC:*


If you want, you may post what your character would do between the missions.
What I need is that the characters think about a strategy how they approach Ikaran.


----------



## jkason (Sep 10, 2012)

*Ben O'hare*

"If we're having to talk to him in the middle of the day, we'll have to make sure we're all 'civvied' up," here he looks to the pair who rely on armor for their defenses. "That, or hope that Siren's illusions don't blip on V'sori mental radar?" he offers.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2012)

*"Truthfully spoken Man of Many Forms." *agrees Helis.* "I would rather split the skull and rip the spine out of that creature, but alas we might benefit more from his cooperation than his utter destruction. Perhaps after we have obtained what we need..."* a wicked smile crosses Helis face as his imagination flows, full fo gory details.* "Regardless, thou might judge wise to let Helis out of this more social mission, unless thou want my intimidating and imposing figure to aid thy efforts?"*


----------



## Thanee (Sep 11, 2012)

*Sorceress*

When she has time during their assignments from the doctor, the Sorceress always tries to learn more about the world she now calls her home. Of course, the alien occupation doesn't make it easy to just stroll through the town and watch the people live a normal life, as many are not living a normal life anymore. Still, there is a lot to see, and being able to change her clothes to look inconspicious certainly helps.

Other times she experiments with her magic, trying different spells and rituals to hone her mastery of the arcane.

When it's time to discuss the new assignment, the Sorceress mentions: _“Well, I can change my appearance a bit, at least the dress.”_

To demonstrate, she transforms her clothes into a casual jeans and sweater outfit.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 13, 2012)

*Between missions*
Siren had taken some time to head back to the sea, coordinating the other Atlantean resistances with what she knew from working with Dr D.  She had also taken some time to speak to the various leaders, continuing to woo them into working for her as she attempted to reunite her people under her rule.

*At the meeting*
"It is not my illusions that would... Blip...v'sori and Atlantean telepaths detect each others mental presences.  Perhaps it would be better if I did not go."

On the other hand, an Atlantean royal representative offering the outcast an alternative may be a way to convince him.."
Siren looks around at the others.








*OOC:*


posting from work, wanted to get idea in, will post background stuff later


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


Are there any more questions? How do you all want to handle the new mission?

BTW, Siren got a device from Dr D that suppresses being able to detect at the drawback to be unable to detect them either.
But it doesn't mask the mental signature of her powers, which is detectable with mental awareness.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 19, 2012)

Jemal said:


> *Between missions*
> Siren had taken some time to head back to the sea, coordinating the other Atlantean resistances with what she knew from working with Dr D.  She had also taken some time to speak to the various leaders, continuing to woo them into working for her as she attempted to reunite her people under her rule.
> 
> *At the meeting*
> ...




*"Yes! We can pretend to be thy royal escorts. Forward, lets get this boring mission done at once."* says the warrior, eagerness in his voice.


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2012)

"If there's a way to keep from splitting up, I'm a fan," Ben says. "Let's see if that gizmo the doctor gave you is worth it's money, then. We can mention your royal credentials without glitzing you up and making you a big target. So ... civvies all round?"









*OOC:*


No more questions from me, I believe. Guess it's largely up to Jemal if Siren wants to risk the detection-suppressing gizmo


----------



## Jemal (Sep 20, 2012)

It was fortunate for Siren that she blushed like an Atlantean, and no one would see it - she had completely forgotten the device until Ben mentioned it, how foolish of her!

"of course, that was exactly what I was thinking.  I would prefer not to be separated from my armor.. It is light enough to hide under a concealing cloak, or.. What do you call them? 'trenchcoat'.  And it will help to prove my royalty should he need convincing."








*OOC:*


I'm good to go!


----------



## Jemal (Sep 20, 2012)

It was fortunate for Siren that she blushed like an Atlantean, and no one would see it - she had completely forgotten the device until Ben mentioned it, how foolish of her!

"of course, that was exactly what I was thinking.  I would prefer not to be separated from my armor.. It is light enough to hide under a concealing cloak, or.. What do you call them? 'trenchcoat'.  And it will help to prove my royalty should he need convincing."








*OOC:*


I'm good to go!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2012)

*OOC:*


Alright, what do you need to continue? I need your plan and actions to react and make posts...


----------



## Jemal (Sep 26, 2012)

*OOC:*


I believe the consensus was that we won't be splitting up.
Siren uses the detection suppressor and they 'disguise up' to head into town looking for Ikaran.  She'll wear a trench-coat to cover her armour, as well as having minor illusions up to conceal who they are to anyone who may recognize them before their arrival.
If any of Sirens Atlantean 'friends' (From her royalty benefit) know a way to contact Ikaran and set up a meet, we'll do that beforehand. (Or if any of the other characters has contacts or something similar).  
Otherwise we just sneak our way in and then "I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2012)

Your disguises are sufficient to bring you in sight of the coordinates Dr Destruction gave you. The location looks rather unimpressive and no one would think this as one of the secret communication bunkers the V'sori spread all around Star City and many other cities to ensure communications with the orbiting invasion fleet are never interrupted.

The first problem presents with some of the Southpoint Slashers hanging around just next to the entry to the building.

The Southpoint Slashers are a dreg (some humans have mutated and got low level power house powers after taking the new "EZ" drug) gang in service of the V'sori. They got their nick-name for the alien supplied vibro-blade weapons they use.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 2, 2012)

*"Shall I eviscerate them?"* asks Helis, eagerness in his voice.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 2, 2012)

"We are trying to maintain a low profile, Wargod, so not if it can be avoided."
She then proceeds to continue, walking into the building as if she belongs (Hopefully with the others in tow).

[sblock=ooc]
If they stop us she'll try to talk her way through.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2012)

*Ben O'hare*

Ben squares up his shoulders and follows in the Atlantean's wake.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2012)

The big mutated humans move into the way. Their leader, a big guy with a trendy visor says in an unexpected high voice: "Hey you, nice clothes... you seem to got enough money for fancy stuff..." His breath smells disgustingly sweet...
His buddies grin stupidly, but far from friendly. You all recognize the vibroblades in different sizes on their hips, but no weapon is drawn, yet.


----------



## Jemal (Oct 3, 2012)

Siren tilts her head and looks at the man in a way that makes it seem as though she's the one looking down at him.
"an observant little thug.  And how do you expect that came to be? Do you see a great deal of well dressed people walking around that don't have connections far above your head?  Let us pass, and go find someone with less powerful friends."









*OOC:*


if we're using mundane disguises, and siren doesn't need her illusions then I'll have the array set to telepathy, and will try reading their minds for anything that may be useful in talking past them.
(will dc 20, area mind reading.)
Persuasion 21.  +5 if they find her attractive, possible circumstance bonuses if she can get anything useful from mind reading.


----------



## jkason (Oct 4, 2012)

*Ben O'hare*

Realizing Siren is probably best equipped to talk the group through, Ben stays back and plays silent bodyguard. This much, at least, is familiar to him, even if his powers are still a confusing mangle.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 4, 2012)

Helis stays back, mirroring Ben. He's not used to soft talk people out of a fight, but then again, much has changed already.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 6, 2012)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress is watching the thugs, but since Siren is already talking to them, she keeps quiet and waits for their response and how they react to it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2012)

*OOC:*


as declared OOC, Siren will use her song, but she fails to affect all Slashers. Will update tomorrow. You can roll initiative, if you want,I will make the missing rolls with my next post.


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


rolling init...


----------



## Jemal (Oct 10, 2012)

*OOC:*


Init.
Also FTR, Her song is insidious, so all they know is that she's singing, not that it's affecting anybody in any way.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 11, 2012)

*Sorceress*

Initiative


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2012)

Jemal said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Init.
> Also FTR, Her song is insidious, so all they know is that she's singing, not that it's affecting anybody in any way.











*OOC:*



Insidious means that the affected thugs don't realize something happened to them. Making the use of the power unnoticeable is the Subtle extra.

No surprise round and the slashers got a measly 5. Any one who beats this initiative may post actions. No surprise round. They are NOT minions, btw.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 13, 2012)

*Sorceress*

The Sorceress, seeing how this conversation is not quite going into the intended direction, prepares herself for it to become a bit more heated by creating an energy shield to protect herself from harm.


OOC: Cast Energy Shield (Force Field)


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2012)

*Ben O'hare*

Ben swore under his breath as it became obvious they were going to have to do more than talk to get through. Mind racing, his hand reached for the bottle on his waist, and he squeezed some of the water into his palm. Instantly the fluid seemed to flow over his entire body, transforming the man into a state of living water. 

[sblock=ooc]Standard action to switch to Water form.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2012)

*OOC:*


sorry, but I have to pause the game until I got a new Internet access in my new apartment. This will be some time in the first December week, I hope. I will (hopefully) able to post in the threads I'm just a player, but I got unexpected difficulties with my library account I wanted to use in the meantime. I will post in this thread, if I'm able to solve my problems earlier. Sorry.


----------

